# 2010-2011 When Are You Going List? - Add your name to the list! updated 6/1/11



## goofy!

Post your dates and where you are staying!!! 

Key: 
PBH = Portofino Bay Hotel
HRH = Hard Rock Hotel
RPR = Royal Pacific Hotel
Offsite = Offsite hotel 
WDW or  = Disney World
 = cruise

*Screen Name....................................Dates of stay....Hotel*


*June 2011**
Florbust...................................................06/03 - 06/08.....HRH
CamsmomE...............................................06/04 - 06/08.....PBH
Gopherit...................................................06/07 - 06/10.....???
BrizMarc...................................................06/08 - 06/11.....RPR *
Ang.........................................................06/12 - 06/17.....RPR
Jacksg@l..................................................06/13 - 06/16.....PBH
Hermione 12..............................................06/13 - 06/17.....RPR
Jetsong....................................................06/14 - 06/21.....HRH
HarryO.....................................................06/17 - 06/18.....HRH
Stitchfriend...............................................06/21 - 06/28.....offsite
Toystory..................................................06/22 - 06/23.....RPR after 
Liz&Griff'smom............................................06/23 - 06/25.....offsite
Nana2tots.................................................06/25 - 07/02.....???
Dcherry....................................................06/29 - 07/07.....RPR

*July 2011*
Nana2tots.................................................06/25 - 07/02.....???
Dcherry....................................................06/29 - 07/07.....RPR
Fort lauderdale dave...................................07/03 - 07/06.....PBH
Luvioa......................................................07/04 - 07/07.....RPR
Mcgregml..................................................07/12 - 07/19.....PBH
Hpfan100..................................................07/12 - 07/19.....???
Passporterfan13.........................................07/13 - 07/18.....RPR
RPbert1....................................................07/17 - 07/30.....RPR after offsite
MSUBB1....................................................07/19 - 07/23.....RPR.....ssshhh surprise
Dgagnon519..............................................07/23 - 08/06.....offsite
Claireybear................................................07/28 - 08/04.....RPR

*August 2011*
Claireybear................................................07/28 - 08/04.....RPR
Dgagnon519..............................................07/23 - 08/06.....offsite
DMomof3..................................................08/03 - 08/07.....RPR
MPHARJ....................................................08/10 - 08/14.....RPR after 
Sb043......................................................08/16 - 08/18.....HRH after 
Schumigirl.................................................08/17 - 08/31.....RPR
DougEMG..................................................08/19 - 08/21.....HRH then 
Canadian Paco...........................................08/19 - 08/21.....RPR
Pas130.....................................................08/25 - 08/28.....PBH
Oo(DrinkMe)oO...........................................08/27 - 09/03.....WDW
Seeker615.................................................08/30 - 09/03.....???
Pigby........................................................08/31 - 09/03.....HRH


*September 2011*
Oo(DrinkMe)oO...........................................08/27 - 09/03.....WDW
Seeker615.................................................08/30 - 09/03.....???
Pigby........................................................08/31 - 09/03.....HRH
Rags.........................................................09/04 - 09/09.....RPR
Chrissy Walsh.............................................09/09 - 09/18.....WDW
Bumbershoot..............................................09/22 - 09/25.....PBH
Batesl49....................................................09/25 - 10/02.....offsite
RAPstar.....................................................09/28 - 10/03.....
Tricky1.....................................................09/30 - 10/07.....RPR

*October 2011*
Marquibiri...................................................09/22 - 09/25.....RPR
Batesl49....................................................09/25 - 10/02.....offsite
RAPstar.....................................................09/28 - 10/03.....
Tricky1......................................................09/30 - 10/07.....RPR
Melanie230................................................10/03 - 10/07.....HRH
Macraven..................................................10/04 - 10/12.....RPR after 
MoonChild..................................................10/06 - 10/08.....RPR after 
Thumbalyna...............................................10/07 - 10/10.....HRH
Yellowfish78...............................................10/08 - 10/09.....RPR
Sadiedog...................................................10/08 - 10/09.....HRH
Girlsontour.................................................10/11 - 10/20.....HRH after 
Hoosiermike................................................10/25 - 10/29.....RPR
Stefplus3...................................................10/28 - 10/29.....???

*November 2011*
73justme....................................................11/04 - 11/07.....RPR
Coastermom................................................11/09 - 11/13.....HRH

*December 2011*
DISNEYaddct4ever.......................................12/07 - 12/11.....RPR then 
Goofy!........................................................12/17 - 12/22.....PBH


----------



## Eclpz314

You are absolutely wonderful for posting the list this way!!!!!!!!!!!  Didn't realize there were that many people!  Thanks so much for taking the time to post


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Royal Pacific Resort
May 23-28


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good job!  Let me give you a break from those dishes!  Arrive May 27 and depart June 4.  Offsite except 6/30 at RPR.
I was trying to figure out who'd be there and your time sure helped me save mine, thanks!


----------



## goofy!

Thanks Motherfletcher,

I hate those dishes!


----------



## JessicaR

Thank you for all your hard work! That was very nice.  3 other families will be there same time as us! Maybe we could all take a picture in front of the globe!


----------



## Cocamami

My family will be at the RPR 11/23-11/27.


----------



## wdwluver

We're going to be there 6/11 - 6/18.  Onsite at RPR 6/13-14


----------



## Harryo

My family and I will be at HRH 6/15 to 6/18


----------



## seabiscuit

Hi Goofy,

No a I do not mind at all, I had originally planned to do the same but have been a little lazy(OK Allotta LAZY), glad one of us had energy.  So i guess i'll have to help you with your chores(SMILE).


----------



## Hockeymommy

We will be at the Royal Pacific July 10-17. I'm not sure, but I think I am even more excited about our trip than our kids (7 & 9). Hope to see a fellow diser there!


----------



## goofy!

Hi Seabiscuit,

Hey, I would love help with my housework


----------



## Motherfletcher

JessicaR said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your hard work! That was very nice.  3 other families will be there same time as us! Maybe we could all take a picture in front of the globe!



It will need to be Sunday to get all of us.  Couldn't we all fit on the surf board?


----------



## hannahouse

Goofy, what a great list!  We should meet for a group pic - ya'll just say where!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I was just kidding.  We couldn't fit on the surf board.  The globe is an excellent location because we can have a Universal photographer take it.  Sunday afternoon before 3?


----------



## karin037

We'll be at the HRH, May 26-30.  I can hardly wait!!


----------



## hannahouse

> Sunday afternoon before 3?



We probably won't arrive until about 4:30 - plane lands at 3:35


----------



## sharkbait89

August 11-13 at RPR.  Our first Universal trip!


----------



## shakejackson

Goofy,

Thanks for all the effort!!

My family will be staying at RPR July 5-9.

We cant wait!!!


----------



## nhpooh

We will be there 9/10-9/15 PBH, then moving over to POFQ for the end of the trip.


----------



## johnvree

August 21-31, staying at the Portofino.


----------



## theterms

*HRH - June 24-30!!!*


----------



## natt

HRH August 14-16...then moving to Disney's BWV Aug 16-21


----------



## nancyj

HRH June 25-27 (then BWV)
Can't wait.  First time onsite at Universal!


----------



## No11's Mom

RPR - August 4-8, and we can't wait.  Was able to get some great airline rates, non-refundable or course, so we are definitely going to be there!


----------



## tigger002

HRH on 6-19-05 (2 days at Universal and Island one night stay) and then to Disney until 6-26-05


----------



## JenniferW

We are on our way, too.

Nov 19-28th 2005 , but not sure how much is for each park

at least 1 night at RP, but the rest looks like Cypress Point GrandVillas

Yeah!

Jenn


----------



## goofy!

posted names from date and rate thread


----------



## mckinfam

7/17 - 7/21     Hrh


----------



## Motherfletcher

JessicaR said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your hard work! That was very nice.  3 other families will be there same time as us! Maybe we could all take a picture in front of the globe!




How about 5 pm Sunday, May 29th in front of the globe?


----------



## JessicaR

That works for us! Anyone else gonna be there, please stop by for a quick hello and a picture! hannahouse think thats an OK time?


----------



## indigoxtreme

September 4 - 11th for us POR  Thanks for this


----------



## ClanHarrison

Just subscribing to this thread


----------



## scrappinMickey

May 27th - 29th at RPR....then moving to BC Villas til June 3rd.


----------



## hannahouse

> That works for us! Anyone else gonna be there, please stop by for a quick hello and a picture! hannahouse think thats an OK time?



That sounds good to me!  Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## stahshee

aug 29-sept7


----------



## goofy!

Added Dylansdad who got a great APH rate at the HRH.  And shamelessly posting it here so that this thread bumps up.


----------



## Shawn Weldon

July 28 thru Aug 3, at the PBH!  4 deluxe rooms and a 5th on club level.  Have cabana #9 and #10 at the Hard Rock reserved for 5 of the days we are there!
Can't wait!  




Shawn


----------



## goofy!

wow, 5 deluxes!  You must have a huge group going.  Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Foladar

Going Oct 1st - 5th .. HRH or RPR, unsure as of yets.


----------



## Shawn Weldon

Yes, Goofy, it will be a blast!  We have never been disappointed with our stay
at either PBH or HRH.   We are a group of family and friends who go every year.  I forgot to mention 2 rooms at the Royal Pacific too!  Altogether we number 16.  Last year there were 18 of us!  We love this place!!!!  

Shawn


----------



## goofy!

We actually have a group of 12 going, so I know what you mean about the more the merrier.  This year we are bringing our 8 & 10 year old nieces for the first time.  They have never been, so we are excited to see it through a first time kid's eyes again.

Have a blast everyone!


----------



## ladybugz11

We will be staying at the hrh 6/10 - 6/18!
can't wait


----------



## Claire L

HRH 6/24 - 6/29 after having been at YC from 6/15. After HRH off to St Pete Beach for 7 nights    
Claire


----------



## yankeemom

We're going Nov 22-27, HRH. Thanks


----------



## Sherrilatte




----------



## KLAIT

My family of 3 will be at PBH Oct 27-th through the 30th


----------



## spotowner

Thank you for this incredible information. You are a true tech God!

We are going July 15th-20th HRH


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

My dates have changed now, we'll now be at HRH for 6 nights from 8/27 - 9/2   instead of 9 nights from 8/12 - 8/21.


----------



## goofy!

Thanks Spotowner and Sherrillatte.  I enjoy the list, so this is fun! 

Come on everybody - post when you are going!


----------



## thedisneymom

goofy-
Incredible job! Thanks sooo much.


----------



## 3Mousketeers

After all the great advice I've gotten here for our first trip to Universal, figured I should post our date here:  6/25-6/29 RPR King Suite with DH, DS 7, DS 5-1/2 & DD 2. We just got a park map in the mail and my DS 7 is toting it around the house plotting out our trip!!  We can't wait!!!


----------



## goofy!

Have a great trip!!


----------



## goofy!

Thanks.  Actually, this is fun keeping up the list.


----------



## TheDuffers

HRH - October 24th to October 29th (then on to Disney Cruise - Eastern Carribean - departing the 29th to November 5th)


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## goofy!

hijacked Tampaman and Mzkyc3 from the date and rate thread


----------



## RyGuy

The night of June 17th at RPR.


----------



## goofy!

added RyGuy from his post in the date and rate thread


----------



## Motherfletcher

goofy! said:
			
		

> added RyGuy from his post in the date and rate thread


What took you so long?
RyGuy- Again?  Already?  They are going to forget you at HRH!


----------



## RyGuy

How could they ever forget me? LOL!  I want to stay there on the 17th but Mark said the best he can do is rack for for the rest of the Fri/Sat nights in June.  My RPR stays are quickly catching up to my HRH stays and thats fine with me.


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> What took you so long?



 I'm sorry.  I am falling down on the job!  

 I could never forget RyGuy, the Villa Suite Expert


----------



## Rebd40

My first visit to Universal - Sep 23-25 2005 @ HRH (which I tacked on to my WDW trip Sep 17-23 @ SSR).  Am really looking forward it!


----------



## dinnysuw

hi-add us to the list for August 13-19. first time ever doing universal!
darcy


----------



## goofy!

Have a great trip Rebd40!

Dinnysuw - you are going to love Universal.  If you have any questions, there are the nicest people on the Universal boards that have tons of info that they are always willing to share.

BTW - where are you staying?

Have fun!!!


----------



## dinnysuw

goofy! said:
			
		

> Have a great trip Rebd40!
> 
> Dinnysuw - you are going to love Universal.  If you have any questions, there are the nicest people on the Universal boards that have tons of info that they are always willing to share.
> 
> BTW - where are you staying?
> 
> Have fun!!!


Goofy,
we are staying at RPR-hearing good and bad things about it. hope we have few, if any problems. we are doing IOA and Universal, Discovery Cove and sea world. since we got caught in Hurricane Jeanne last year for our Disney cruise I am keeping a close eye on the weather forcasts. my parents are moving to Palm Coast Florida in July and are going to meet us down ther for a day or two. 
Darcy


----------



## wdwfanatic

6/15-6/18 at HRH!! Then off to WDW 6/18-6/24!!!


----------



## kat3668

June 26th - june 30th at the Beach club!!!

 then off to the Wonder till July 3rd  


I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## goofy!

Dinnysuw - we have stayed at RPR many times and have loved it!  We experienced some minor checkin problems once, but mgt really overcompensated to fix the problem.  It is a gorgeous resort - I don't think you will be disappointed.  And I understand about the weather.  Last year, we left the day before Charlie hit.  My kids were crossing their fingers we would get bumped from our flight just so they could see a hurricane.  Having been through Cleo in Pompano Beach as a kid, I had no such longings to be in a hurricane again!!  Memories of palm trees flying through the air in front of our hotel window are still fresh in my mind   

Wdwfanatic and Kat3668 - Have great trips!! 

Kat3668 - are you going to stay on Universal property at all to get that perk of all perks - FOTL?  But the Beach Club is also a gorgeous resort, so you can't go wrong.

Enjoy!


----------



## goofy!

Just waiting for more people to post their dates


----------



## NUHuskies#1

Count us in HRH 8/19-8/21! Then over to DVC


----------



## TheDuffers

We did the US/IOA, Seaworld, Discovery Cove, Wet 'n Wild extravaganza in October 2003 (stayed at the Portofino) and absolutely LOVED it!  We'd been to WDW in 2001 and instantly became Universal fans!  We liked it so much, we're doing Universal again in late October for 5 days (Hard Rock this time...our daughter is 12 now and she thinks the HRH is COOOOOOOL) and then we're headed to Port Canaveral to go on the Disney 7 day Eastern Carribean cruise (we've never gone on a cruise of any kind......any advise or thoughts????????).  We decided we couldn't be in the Orlando area without stopping at Universal while we're there!!  We wish we were doing Discovery Cove again, but we just couldn't fit it in this time......you'll love that too!!

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

We'll be there from 9/14-9/18, but staying off site at Spring Hill Suites.


----------



## Princess Mommy

DH & I are going for the first time without our girls!
W are leaving 9/14 (DH's b'day) and coming home 9/16.
We are staying in the Portofino Bay Hotel; we have a dinner ressie in Emeril's in City Walk on the 14th and are hoping to make a ressie for Margarittaville for the following night. Try to hit both parks all day on the 15th!


----------



## marcae

Portofino June 20-23


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Princess Mommy said:
			
		

> DH & I are going for the first time without our girls!
> W are leaving 9/14 (DH's b'day) and coming home 9/16.
> We are staying in the Portofino Bay Hotel; we have a dinner ressie in Emeril's in City Walk on the 14th and are hoping to make a ressie for Margarittaville for the following night. Try to hit both parks all day on the 15th!


Small world! We're going down the 14th also, which is my neice's birthday, and the 15th is my birthday! Maybe we'll run into each other. We'll be there until the 18th.


----------



## silverangel879

You left me out!    Did you use the other list?? ....Anyway I'm going on July 25-30.....Just a Month AWAY!!!!


----------



## thedisneymom

Goofy-
I can't wait to see my name waving on vacation.
Motherfletcher-
Did you ever post your group picture if so where?
I will ask Bev and Universal Freak if they want to take a picture with my family when we meet them on July 1st.


----------



## goofy!

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> You left me out!    Did you use the other list?? ....Anyway I'm going on July 25-30.....Just a Month AWAY!!!!



I only used the lists posted on the Universal boards.  I haven't checked the WDW "when are you going lists"  that you had posted on before. 

So, sorry I missed you   But you are there now!  

By the way - where are you staying?

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## goofy!

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> Goofy-
> I can't wait to see my name waving on vacation.
> Motherfletcher-
> Did you ever post your group picture if so where?
> I will ask Bev and Universal Freak if they want to take a picture with my family when we meet them on July 1st.



DisneyMom - You're almost next!!!!!

Have fun and make sure to report back


----------



## goofy!

added KellyeKookoo.

You're next TheDisneyMom.  Have a great trip and please report back on the PBH as that is where we are staying next month!


----------



## silverangel879

Thanks Goofy!   We will be staying off-site  ...The Hotel is free..(We win a 6days 5nights in an Inn ) , so we couldn't deside much on where to stay. But I'm very hopeful that everything will be fine...  

Thanks again!


----------



## goofy!

Spideyhulk - we want to know when you are going.

(How's that for a shameless bump to this thread?)


----------



## thedisneymom

Completely shameless! LOL


----------



## goofy!

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> Completely shameless! LOL


----------



## Astrid

Great thread Goofy - I'm keeping my eye out for people going the same time as us.

Our dates are:  15th October to 18th October at the HRH.

Astrid


----------



## Darcy

Darcy... 8/23-91...CBR

Thanks, great list!


----------



## Baconbit

Baconbit - DH and I will be at HRH from 10/6 - 10/10


----------



## beattyfamily

We're going November 25 and staying at the HRH for the 3rd time.  We stayed at RPR once.

I missed Universal last year and I'm glad to be heading back again.  I just wish the Whobilation and the Grinch's lair would be going then.


----------



## packetminnie

We will be at the RPR 12/17/05.


----------



## psharrock

We'll be at HRH from Jul 22 - Jul 27 then moving onto Don Cesar following by DVC

Paul


----------



## macraven

i will be there for hhn for oct 7 - 8- 9- and a late check out on the 10th.
staying at HRH.................can't wait.

and wishing the hhn tickets go on sale soon !


----------



## rpbert1

staying RPR 28th June 2006 for 1 week and then 2 weeks at POFQ 5th July to 19th july 2006.
anyone going same time


----------



## goofy!

Have a GREAT TRIP Everybody!!!


----------



## T&G1994

GOING NOV 4-7 THAN OFF TO YC


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

We'll be going to HRH 8/2-8/5!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Hockeymommy said:
			
		

> We will be at the Royal Pacific July 10-17. I'm not sure, but I think I am even more excited about our trip than our kids (7 & 9). Hope to see a fellow diser there!



We'll be there July 12-16 (after Disney).  I have a 7 year old dd.  We're staying at HRH but since you can pool hop at Universal maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## goofy!

T&G1994 - where will you be staying for the Universal part of your trip?

Imgonnabe40 - I'm jealous - July and August.  How fun!


----------



## tampaman

I'll be going July 17-21 at the Royal Pacific...its getting closer!


----------



## Valentine

Adding myself to the list... Staying at HRH 8/21-8/22 and then PBH 8/27-8/28  .. staying DVC BCV in between

Going Solo the entire trip... so.. always up for a meeting or two! 

kathy


----------



## Eclpz314

Goofy,  I absolutely LOVE how you've done this list!   I'm almost next!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

goofy! said:
			
		

> Imgonnabe40 - I'm jealous - July and August.  How fun!




I can hardly believe it myself!  DS does not know that DH and I are going in July while DS is at camp.  One day out of the blue DS says that he would like to go to FL this summer to visit Grandpa before he sells the house, and to Universal before our AP's expire (8/14).  The next morning I mention this to DH and say that I can get away the first week of August. Much to my great surprise, he says to give the Hard Rock a call to reserve a room!  I am still in shock!


----------



## SamanthaR

Will be there July 29-30 for my daughter's 11th birthday.   She is bringing her best friend with her.  Staying at the RPR.  School starts August 3rd in Pinellas County. This will be summer's "last hurrah" for daughter but it's the "most wonderful time of year" for mom.


----------



## SamanthaR

Actually, we'll be there July 28-30. DD is trying weasel in a stay for three nights.      Garsh! I can only take two nights of Universal Orlando and then I'm ready to go home! Have been there so many times and feel like I'm in a re-run.


----------



## goofy!

Thanks Eclpz314!  Have a great trip!

Imgonnabe40 - See you there!  Did you see that TheDisneyMom is there right now and was upgraded to a Villa Suite? 

SamanthaR - have a great last summer trip.  When do your kids get out of school?  Mine would go crazy if they had to go back to school in early August.  We already think the 26th of August is way, way too early, but mine only got out June 9th.


----------



## SamanthaR

goofy! said:
			
		

> Thanks Eclpz314!  Have a great trip!
> 
> Imgonnabe40 - See you there!  Did you see that TheDisneyMom is there right now and was upgraded to a Villa Suite?
> 
> SamanthaR - have a great last summer trip.  When do your kids get out of school?  Mine would go crazy if they had to go back to school in early August.  We already think the 26th of August is way, way too early, but mine only got out June 9th.




Goofy,
The kids in this part of Florida got out of school May 17. So the parks in IOA, US and Disney, etc. in the first week of August shouldn't be so full. I see you're staying at the Portofino.  You will love it!!!!


----------



## goofy!

Eclpz314, pigtail, gouv...

Have a great trip tomorrow!


----------



## goofy!

added kirstenjet from the November date and rate thread.

Have a great trip!


----------



## caribbeanme

We'll be at HRH Aug 31-Sept 5! Can't wait!


----------



## grumpyandbashful

July 28-30: HRH.  WoooooHoooo!!!!!!


----------



## capgirl

August 24 - 31 First time at PBH, have been to RPH 3 times, including last month!


----------



## goofy!

Have a great trip Robvia!


----------



## erinch

HRH July 13 - 17
(then on to a house on the gulf coast, then back to the Vistana, and the AKL)


----------



## goofy!

Come on down everybody!  It's great down here!

(ok - another shameless bump to this thread)


----------



## MissTink

Count me in for 10/21-10/23 HRH


----------



## macraven

goofy, here to help you...........


----------



## goofy!

Thanks Macraven!!!


----------



## 4greatboys

Oct 28-30 for HHN    HRH


----------



## macraven

well, if i would have known deena would have posted since we bumped the thread up, i would have pm'ed her myself...................


----------



## RyGuy

7/20-7/22 at RPR.    9/30-10/2 at either HRH or RPR.    7/15 at HRH (might have to cancel).


----------



## macraven

ryguy...............if money is not a factor, go with hrh......so kewl....




much cheaper with ap or AAA for october......


----------



## goNDmay9

07/23 - 07/27  HRH


----------



## goofy!

Have a great trip all.  It is fantastic here - we are having a GREAT time.  You will too!


----------



## goofy!

Imgonnabe40 - see you down the hall. Have a safe trip today!


----------



## Danthesand

Hard Rock Club Level 8/23-8/26


----------



## cdpa4d

RPR October 26 - 29.  $179 per night AAA Rate.  Seems to be the best rate as of right now.

ADP


----------



## macraven




----------



## goofy!

Thanks Macraven - love the bump!


----------



## macraven

one more time for friday............


----------



## RyGuy

July 31-Aug 1 at HRH.


----------



## bethzfl

I'll be at RPH Labor Day Weekend.. Sept. 2-5th.

anyone else ?


----------



## macraven

think i will start bumping this thread every morning so more can see it.


wish i was going labor day weekend.
if i can do two trips a year, which has only happened 3 times before,
i do late spring and early october.

when i go only once, it is always to coincide with hhn at universal.

i stay at hrh................i am sure the other two places are great, but i just can't go and not stay at hr.


----------



## 4Girlshouse

Going Labor Day weekend and ditching the kids with Grandma!  Staying at RPH.


----------



## yasuern

Will be in Florida Dec 3-11th - Staying at HRH Dec9-11th

Myself DH DD10 and DNiece 11

Sue


----------



## goofy!

macraven said:
			
		

> think i will start bumping this thread every morning so more can see it.



What, you want me to work twice as hard?


----------



## goofy!

4Girlshouse said:
			
		

> Going Labor Day weekend and ditching the kids with Grandma!  Staying at RPH.



Sounds like great fun!

what are your dates so I can put you on the list?


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:
			
		

> What, you want me to work twice as hard?







is that a promise......or a threat.............

just trying to keep the thread alive and sure many out there are tired of my postings......your's are kewl......keep up the good work


----------



## MamaKate

My 2 kids and I will be at RPR 9/24-9/26/05.

 ,
Katie


----------



## nana2tots

I hope to be there next June, 2006


----------



## goofy!

Macraven - Are you falling down on the job?   You were going to bump this every day  

What we really need is RyGuy to post some more trips. That is usually good for keeping this thread up on the top


----------



## Foladar

Putting my res. in for RPR soon, so you can remove the HRH part on my 10/1 to 10/5 .. going off-site in a week, Aug. 17th to 19th  Can't wait!


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:
			
		

> Macraven - Are you falling down on the job?   You were going to bump this every day
> 
> What we really need is RyGuy to post some more trips. That is usually good for keeping this thread up on the top







oops sorry goofy.........thanks for the heads up.
i will do the bumping everyday now.........


----------



## macraven

goofy, i just checked the opening page to this thread and wondered if you were going to update the listing?

looks like we have a lot more going, on page 10 here.

i am going to go through all the pages later today and see who else is going to be where when i go.  thnk it would be nice to find some of the disers that have posted here.


wearing a lime green thin ribbon when i am down there.
if you see it, please come up and yak with me !!


----------



## goofy!

macraven said:
			
		

> goofy, i just checked the opening page to this thread and wondered if you were going to update the listing?
> 
> looks like we have a lot more going, on page 10 here.



Macraven - I am confused.  The list is updated through MamaKate.  Who specifically have I missed.  Please let me know so I can add them. BTW - I don't always edit my reason for editing so that may be out of date, but I update the list on a daily basis.  But please - let me know if I have missed anybody!!!

Thanks!

edited to add that we are now updated through Foladar


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:
			
		

> Macraven - I am confused.  The list is updated through MamaKate.  Who specifically have I missed.  Please let me know so I can add them.
> 
> Thanks!



goofy, now i am the confused one.
i went back to the first page, original post which was you.

i assumed that since you started the thread, only you could update, modify or change things on here.

i go sept 27 - oct 10 and not listed on the front page of this thread.
that is why i asked.

i am catching on with the dis and i don't know everything.  like i said, i assumed........so correct me if i have it wrong.

i didn't know that mamakate could change or add to your post.


----------



## goofy!

You are correct in that I am the only one that can modify the original post.  I was responding to your post saying that the people on page 10 were not listed.  Mamakate on page 10 was the last person I had updated through.  I have now made the changes to Foladar - removing the October trip and adding the August trip.

You_ *are * _ listed in October - 10/7 - 10/10 for the HRH.  Have you changed those dates?  Let me know and I will change it for you.

Thanks!!



			
				goofy! said:
			
		

> Post your dates and where you are staying!!!
> 
> *October*
> PaulDents..............9/15 - 10/02.....HRH
> RyGuy...................9/30 - 10/2.....RPR or HRH
> Kaceyisme.............9/30 - 10/05.....PBH
> MrsMud...............10/03 - 10/05.....PBH
> Baconbit..............10/06 - 10/10.....HRH
> bjakmom..............10/07 - 10/10.....PBH
> macraven.............10/07 - 10/10.....HRH
> sarhenty..............10/08 - 10/09.....RPR
> LadyCluck............10/15 - 10/18.....RPR
> Astrid..................10/15 - 10/18.....HRH
> daywalker............10/18 - 11/01.....RPR   honeymoon
> Miss Tink.............10/21 - 10/23.....HRH
> Cdpa4d................10/26 - 10/29.....RPR
> klait....................10/27 - 10/30.....PBH


----------



## macraven

nope goofy, still those dates.

when i looked on page 1 i must have not had my glasses on and not enough coffee in me.........oops, sorry.


----------



## RyGuy

Aug. 9 at RPR and Aug 10 at PBH.


----------



## MScott1851

September 22-24 at RPR...

We're doing four nights at WDW WL, then over to US/IOA for a couple of days before heading home!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## thelionqueen

The Lion queen's cubs will be at POP 10/3-10/13, great thread, thanks for the hard work!!


----------



## goofy!

Anybody else going? We need some 2006 vacations!


----------



## Moochie'sMom

MY 7 year old son and I will be at the HRH 10/18-10/24 and the Nick hotel from 10/24-10/28 
MNSSHP on Oct 27


----------



## JoAnnPan

- My sister and myself will be staying at the Royal Pacific 10/28-10/31 visiting WDW/US/IOA AND HHN


----------



## tclowe

Okay, Goofy!  I am one sick puppy and already booked our WDW resort stay for February 2006.  As soon as the February rates are out for AAA discount or APH, then I will be dialing.  Planning to stay at Universal resort from 2/16 to 2/20.  Don't know which resort yet. 

Portofino sounds nice and elegant.  We are staying at RPR club for December.
Have a good one.
tclowe


----------



## jpeltier

We're going May 28. I'm waiting for the AAA rates to be announced for that time. We are only staying for 1 night. This is the 6th year in a row for us.so we can get through the parks pretty quickly. DD knows exactly what rides she likes.
We arrive on sunday and go to IOA and then we will go to US on Monday. The FOTL is good from the time you get to the hotel through the day you check out.


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

PBH Club - September 17-20
GF September 20-24


----------



## macraven




----------



## goofy!

updated from the date and rate thread


----------



## thedisneymom

We'll be at AKL June 23-27 then PBH June 27-July 3 2006! Woo HOO!!


----------



## Colorado DISers

First trip to Universal June 26th-July 1st @PBH


----------



## bubba's mom

RPR June 28-July 2, 2006


----------



## Sprunkn7

Going to HRH 9/26-9/31 

Promise to post about HHN, I had a hard time finding any trip reports including in depth accounts.


----------



## tricky1

we will be celebrating our 25th wedding anniversery oct 9th-14th at the rpr.
 and of course hhn


----------



## macraven

Sprunkn7 said:
			
		

> Going to HRH 9/26-9/31
> 
> Promise to post about HHN, I had a hard time finding any trip reports including in depth accounts.




i always post on chainsawwolf.com site but will post my hhn trip on the dis if anyone is interested.

hrh 10/7-8-9-10. three nights of hhn.....woo hoo


----------



## rpbert1

RPR 28th JUNE to 5th July
then on to POFQ 5th July to 19th July


----------



## Maria395712

oct 19-23 RPR maria395712


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Just renewed our AP's, so hope to make at least two trips before they expire again!  My sister wants to spend her 40th birthday at Universal, so we will definately be there early July.


----------



## Mouseman11

October 11th - 15th     I need to get away I cant wait anymore


----------



## sarhenty

I added one more night so now I will be checking in the 7th instead of the 8th!


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

An update due to added dates.

9/16-9/20 - PBH
9/20-9/24 - GF


----------



## glawgirl

Me - my husband - my mom  - my dad and my doggie Dante will be at the Hard Rock 11/28 through 12/4 - Yipee!


----------



## vfb2girls

First trip ever to Universal. husband and myself staying at HRH March 12-17, can not wait!


----------



## Muffy

We will be at PBH Feb 24th-26th.


----------



## monty

We will be at HRH from 16th to 20th Dec.Very excited..... first trip!!!!


----------



## RyGuy

Well I decided on RPR for my visit 9/30-10/2.  I was just given a hospitality parlor and that pretty much made my decision for me.


----------



## Laurajean1014

December 14-18 AKL Concierge

April 12-21 BWV


----------



## PrincessAli

Almost there!!!!  RPR September 27 and 28th then 2 weeks at the mouse.


----------



## MrsMud

Just looked back at this thread and remembered I have changed not only my dates, but the hotel, too!  New info:
Sept 30 - Oct 4, HRH


----------



## Tinkbell

July 8-10 at HRH.


----------



## Foladar

Add me, confirmed, Oct 1st - 9th (right now, might reduce tho) .. 1st - 5th @ RPR, rest unknown right now.


----------



## tclowe

thanks, goofy!  I just booked the RPR for 2/16 to 2/20.  so you can just add RPR next to our dates.


----------



## Motherfletcher

October 27th, RPR and HHN.


----------



## hardrockinclub7

Elizabeth- oct.27-nov.06 HRH


----------



## Mommy Poppins

April 26-27, 2006 - HRH - Vacation & Disney Vow Renewal

April 28-May 2 - Beach Club
May 2-May 6 - Contemporary Tower

MAY 1, 2006 - Disney Wedding Vow Renewal


----------



## Cinderella822

I'll be staying at PBH from August 2 to 9.  First time staying at Universal - can't wait!


----------



## Suzyq9241

I am leaving Princeton, NJ on November 15 and arriving at the Crowne Plaza - Universal Blvd - on Novermber 18 -20 and then going to Orange Lake on the 20 - 26 and home on the 28 of November.... Very long trip huh?


----------



## patster734

We're staying at PBH from 12/10 to 12/13 if we can get a good 'ding' airfare on SW!


----------



## indigoxtreme

We will be going in February 2-24 through 3-5 staying at POFQ for our 30th anniversary trip.


----------



## Motherfletcher

RPR 10/24-10/27 @$129 FLO
HRH 10/27-10/28 @$179 APH
Bye-Bye Wilma!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Just booked HRH for August 1-5.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Suzyq9241

I am leaving on 11/15 staying at the Crowne Plaza 11/18-11/20 than Orange Lake 11/20-11/26

url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]




[/url]


----------



## jetfan

I switched from PBH to HRH & I am now staying 11/9/05-11/12/05 instead of 11/08/05-11/12/05.


----------



## Jasminesmommy

My DD and I will be there March 23-26th for a cheerleading comp at universal so will at least 60 other kids plus there parents from our studio.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'm there November 30-Dec 8, 2005 staying at Wilderness Lodge.

Jim


----------



## AUTUMN SUN

Our family of four: 7/9/06 - 7/13/06 at RPR!


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

We'll be there too : Jan 5th to Jan 24th.


----------



## goofy!

List is updated.  My apologies for the delay in updating.  Been busy and have not had a chance to visit the DIS for awhile.


----------



## colby&connorsmom

My family will be staying at POFQ 12/17 - 12/23


----------



## KalBen

Our family will be at the RPR over Easter break. April 2006


----------



## Haysiedaze

Just made reservations for our family of 4 (DW, DS (7), DD (7) and Me) for these dates at The Contemporary.


----------



## lindalinda

we'll be there june 9th til the 17th.  Cant wait!  HRH is the best!


----------



## Cocamami

Deleted-Double Post


----------



## Cocamami

until Universal Thanksgiving trip and then...

Adults only trip March 2-5 for ESPN the Weekend. Trying to stay at Pop and hoping to hop over to US and IOA.

I just can't seem to stay out of Central Florida


----------



## madthemouse

June 24-25 then onto BWV


----------



## Motherfletcher

11/26-11/27  Peabody.


----------



## thedisneymom

Peabody-Oh how I envy you I hear its great!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I just added the 25th too for the Peabody at the same Travelzoo $99 opaque rate.  I'm considering RPR for the 24th for $159 FLO.  DW actually wants to cook instead of pigging out at the RPR Islands Thanksgiving Buffet?  Her APH expired the day before yesterday!  If I can convince her that Orlando has World-class shopping there might be a chance.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Added RPR at $159 FLO rate for Thanksgiving night.  That will give us 2 days of FOTL.  Made Thanksgiving dinner ressies for the Kitchen.  The Kitchen won in a family vote probably because of their activities like face painting, tattoos, magician, balloon artist and Universal characters rather than the food.  I leaned toward the Kitchen's hickory smoked sirloin as one of the dishes but DW was routing for the turkey and ham at RPR's Island Dining Room.  PBH is having rib eye as one of their buffet selections.  Prices are $40 for adults and $18 for kids.  The girl at ressies said there is a $50 per person charge for no shows.


----------



## goofy!

bumpity bump

time to resurrect this thread.


----------



## rcraw45425

April 3-7, Yacht Club, June 19-23 Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## dtuleya

7/25 - 7/29 HRH then onto the Dolphin until 8/3


----------



## tricky1

May 21st-26th at the hardrock


----------



## magicmaster

We'll be there April 26-May 1st - PBH


----------



## lindalinda

I'm already on this list, but I'm changing my hotel. It was June 9-17 HRH, now I'm booked at RPR. (might change again before then, who knows)


----------



## macraven

lindalinda said:
			
		

> I'm already on this list, but I'm changing my hotel. It was June 9-17 HRH, now I'm booked at RPR. (might change again before then, who knows)






lindalinda, first you thought rph, then hrh, then booked hrh, now rph.....wanna try for pbh.........lol



are you still staying club?


----------



## macraven

thought i posted earlier but didn't see my name on your first page in the groupings...

please list me as


royal pacific
october 6-10
AAA rate at $183.20 (still kicking around upgrading to AP)
waterview as free upgrade for loews gold

there for hhn events


----------



## jonestavern

we are going in Nov--most likely week of the 12th - 18th & at OKW--can you tell we're going to be traveling with a large, indecisive group!  

In Dec for the 8th-10th (JellyRolls DISmeet!) but not decision on resort--POP?
Braving the PopWarner kids!  

_Jean_


----------



## macraven

jonestavern said:
			
		

> we are going in Nov--most likely OKW
> In Dec for the 8th-10th (JellyRolls DISmeet!) but not decision on resort--POP?
> Braving the PopWarner kids!
> 
> _Jean_




no universal jones???
(or is Nov your trip time for the dark side?)


----------



## DisneyMomx7

July 12-22 CBR
July 22-26 HRH (Club Level - first time)


----------



## lindalinda

macraven said:
			
		

> lindalinda, first you thought rph, then hrh, then booked hrh, now rph.....wanna try for pbh.........lol
> 
> 
> 
> are you still staying club?


  LOL yes I'm staying club wherever I end up...and it might be PBH before I get done.  I want to try RPR, am just a little nervous about putting 5 in a room there!


----------



## disneyfreakk

Its really neat to see when everyone is going! thank you!   

Oct 17 - 24 CR 14th floor
Oct 24 - 29 HRH club

then we are doing a RCCL cruise from Oct 29 - Nov 5th


----------



## goofy!

Wow, kept me busy!!

I am going to try to limit this list to Universal stays - both onsite and offsite, as I believe there is a list over on the Disney boards for the Disney only stays.

Thanks for posting all!!!!


----------



## joalexajeff

joalexajeff  June 26-July 1 HRH


----------



## jonestavern

macraven said:
			
		

> no universal jones???
> (or is Nov your trip time for the dark side?)



DS17 &  I, (& _perhaps _our large group of unplanning relatives  ) will be sneaking off to Universal--you didn't hear it here, though!  
like my post to this thread, we will be the ones wondering about, confused & in a fog!   

_Jean_


----------



## Girlsontour

May 10th - May 20th CSR
May 20th - May 25th HRH

*All the way from England*


----------



## macraven

lindalinda said:
			
		

> LOL yes I'm staying club wherever I end up...and it might be PBH before I get done.  I want to try RPR, am just a little nervous about putting 5 in a room there!



standard room at rph is 325 sq ft,  hrh is 375 sq ft.

if you are getting a deluxe room on club, i have no idea on its size.


now i need to go and memorize the dimensions for pbh in case you suprise us again.......


----------



## powellrj

June 11-16 RPR


----------



## Melanie230

Universal Studios 3/27-3/31 Royal Pacific!


----------



## Randall50000

Hard Rock Hotel May 29-June 4


----------



## subtchr

Hrh 6/29-7/1!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

July 6-12 PBH
August 11-16 RPR


----------



## buttons

March 11-17 @ the Swan


----------



## damo

March 12-16 RPH


----------



## jokan

March 26-29 RPR


----------



## Motherfletcher

damo said:
			
		

> March 12-16 RPH


Need to add a night and go to George Thorogood with us!


----------



## jayster

Jayster263 RPR 4/3-6


----------



## PMaskall

My dh, 2 ds's and myself will be at RPR Aug 12-17, then at Best Western Movieland from Aug 17-23.  Can't wait!


----------



## slk537

May 3-17

We're staying at SSR, RPR (first time!!), VWL and Polynesian.

VERY excited!!!


----------



## abaldacci

august 8th and 9th not sure about onsite or not.


----------



## mckinfam

We'll be staying at PBH from 6/28 to 7/1.  Thanks.


----------



## msdisney53

We will be staying at HRH 8/26-8/29 after our cruise.

DH,DD(14),DD(15) and myself

Denise


----------



## wdwnut61

Universal RPH December 27th - January 1st followed by a week at WDW. First trip to Universal celebrating our 20th anniversary. Myself, DH, DD (17), DD (11).


----------



## coastermom

HRH July 23-28th 
POR july 28th -31st 

that is this year next year is still a thought but we are going back to FLA.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I was looking on the list to see who else was going this weekend and noticed that we didn't make the list.  I guess I need to submit our dates, duh!

March 10th and 11th  Renaissance
April 28-30 PBH


----------



## missmolly

March 26-30 RPR with me & DH celebrating our ann     & 2 DS 14 & 9   

It will also be DH's bday while we are there   We haven't been to FL in 6 years and this will be our first time onsite at any resort! We are getting very excited!


----------



## MDMOM

RPR June 21-25 
Swan June 25- July2


----------



## minniemee

We will be going on 6/3-6/9, can't wait!!!


----------



## TwinTinks

We'll be there June 5-10!


----------



## Tinky

May 22-23rd OKW
May 26th -31st HRH


----------



## 4greatboys

RPR June 2-4 and then again Oct 28th.


----------



## left210

RPR 3-27 to 3-30


----------



## dpayne1969

We will be there May 21-27 staying at Royal Pacific Resort
APH rate of $129.00 + tax


----------



## bslowry

Nick Hotel 6/7-6/9
RPR 6/9-6/14
Our first time, can't wait!


----------



## sallyjane

Oct 7th - Oct 10th RPR & HRN


----------



## NYCDVClover2000

We will be in HRH from 8/21 - 8/25 - after being in Disney for 9 days


----------



## wright1baby

wright1baby   HRH 3/27-3/30 (coming from SW 3/25-3/27)
hope to see some of you there!


----------



## disneyfreakk

Somehow you forgot to add me to the list Goofy! 

Oct 24 - Oct 29 HRH club


----------



## bush

bush   June 6 - June 9 RPR then to POR for 6 nights


----------



## goofy!

disneyfreakk said:
			
		

> Somehow you forgot to add me to the list Goofy!
> 
> Oct 24 - Oct 29 HRH club



sorry Disneyfreakk - here you go


----------



## macraven

sally jane..........don't forget me......


----------



## macraven

and you too laurabearz.........don't forget me...


----------



## sallyjane

I haven't forgot and wont Raven. I am soo looking forward to it   




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> sally jane..........don't forget me......


----------



## Msslaydbug

We will be there at RPR on 05/18 -05/21 coming from POP


----------



## TartanFan

DH, DD(14) and me - HRH Aug 9th-12th.  Just how slowly can 5 months go?!?!?


----------



## Noz

Going to RPR Mar 23-24-25.  Almost here!    My family of four (kids are 6 & 9), my brother and his 5 year old, my aunt and 2 teens.  Should be fun!!  It's our 4th trip to USO/IOA, but for the rest it is their 1st trip---that's exciting too!


----------



## theterms

Just booked it - RPR, June 15- 19, 2006 

Now I just need the APH rates to come out!


----------



## davebflat

theterms said:
			
		

> Just booked it - RPR, June 15- 19, 2006
> 
> Now I just need the APH rates to come out!


 Davebflat.............08/10 - 08/16.......RPR


----------



## Figment56

We will be at HRH from 8/26 to 8/28, then off to Disney for 5 days!


----------



## taismommy

HI, we will be at RPR from July 18-22


----------



## jonimce

We will be at the HR August 22-25, after 9 nights at Disney, after 7night cruise.


----------



## geena

We are going April 23 to April 26, 2006. Staying at RPR for the first time. Can't wait!


----------



## mbogoje

5/25 - 5/28 @ RPR, then on to the Disney Wonder


----------



## ollie

Hi we have booked RPR club room for 20th oct to 24 oct 2006


----------



## acr4bbe

Hi,

We will be at the Royal Pacific December 7th to December 10th   

I'm so excited I just can't wait


----------



## tink606

Hey, my DH2B will be there Nov. 10-13 at the HRH after a week at the Poly in WDW.


----------



## coastergirls

We are taking a break from the villa and spending 2 nights at Royal Pacific Resort from 11th to 13th October. Never stayed on site before have always done a villa. Girls are great Universal fans they much prefer it to Disney. Girls are really excited!


----------



## goofy!

back to the front page you go


----------



## tink606

hi, i forgot to write the dates for disney. nov. 3-nov. 10 2006 at the poly for our honeymoon.=0) thank u.


----------



## coastergirls

We have had to have a change of plan and are now going to RPR from 7th October to 9th October. Can't wait only 185 days to go!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Wow....the RPR is lookin' kinda empty for our dates!  (eh, wishful thinkin')


----------



## AlexandNessa

Wow, can't believe I haven't posted here yet!

We will be at the RPR 5/4 - 5/9 as well as 9/3 - 9/10. 

Still deciding on December dates yet.


----------



## Tinky

Yippeeee!!!!!!!!! We just keep getting higher and higher up on the list!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Staying at RPR all by myself Friday, April 21st.


----------



## disneygals

I wanna play, too!  Thanks for doing this!

RPR  6/27-7/1...then 1 week Vistana, then 3 nights Dolphin..yippee


----------



## Debbie 220763

Staying at RPR April 22nd -23rd


----------



## Melanie230

March 31-April 7, 2007 HRH


----------



## Sleepy

HRH July 31-Aug 4.


----------



## goofy!

shamelessly added names and dates from the _What Is Your Date and Rate_ thread


----------



## ines248

Hey, I don`t see my name on the list!
I though I already posted where and when to go.(maybe another tread)

Anyway, I`m going memorial weekend. 5-26- 5-27 RPH
5-28 5-29- royal pacific hotel.
except that saturday 5-27 was not available according to the universal resort website so I booked Sat thru hotwire.

Then hotwire told me the hotel I got is no longer a 3 star and I can cancell anytime I want. Or stay with the 2.5 hotel and get 50.00 hotwire bucks what ever that is.

Now I am looking at the RPH at a $406. rate for sat.
I don`t know yet where I am going to be on Saturday but tampa (my home) is not that far from Orlando.LOL 
I am definelty seeing a movie at citywalk on Saturday to relax.
I have the 5 day theme park pass.
This (Sat 5-27) is definetly A Memorial day for me!


----------



## goofy!

ines248 said:
			
		

> Hey, I don`t see my name on the list!
> I though I already posted where and when to go.(maybe another tread)
> 
> Anyway, I`m going memorial weekend. 5-26- 5-27 RPH
> 5-28 5-29- royal pacific hotel.
> except that saturday 5-27 was not available according to the universal resort website so I booked Sat thru hotwire.
> 
> Then hotwire told me the hotel I got is no longer a 3 star and I can cancell anytime I want. Or stay with the 2.5 hotel and get 50.00 hotwire bucks what ever that is.
> 
> Now I am looking at the RPH at a $406. rate for sat.
> I don`t know yet where I am going to be on Saturday but tampa (my home) is not that far from Orlando.LOL
> I am definelty seeing a movie at citywalk on Saturday to relax.
> I have the 5 day theme park pass.
> This (Sat 5-27) is definetly A Memorial day for me!



I just listed you for the entire weekend, since you will be there  

Hope you find a better deal than $406!


----------



## bubba's mom

anyone else think Melanie230 looks like Sandra Bullock??


----------



## ines248

goofy! said:
			
		

> I just listed you for the entire weekend, since you will be there
> 
> Hope you find a better deal than $406!


 
Yes, me too. But I think that I am cursed. I just got the free ticket inside postcard and it says blackout dates May 26- 29.

Again, I think this will be a memorial day/dates that I will never forget.
Still waiting for the hurricane season during May 26-29 2006.


----------



## lindalinda

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> anyone else think Melanie230 looks like Sandra Bullock??


I think youre right!  (maybe it is her)


----------



## Melanie230

LOL!!  Thank you so much for the compliment.  I hear that A LOT!  I used to get Paula Abdul but when Sandra Bullock became famous I started hearing it quite a bit.  Thanks again!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

June 01 - June 04 2006 HRH

-Anthony


----------



## sorul82?

How funny!  I saw this picture of Melanie, and I am thinking to myself....."that looks like a Melanie I know."  Sure enough, it is!  

Hey Melanie!!  Kristi Barden, from Vance!!!


----------



## sorul82?

We just returned from Disney (3/25-3/31).  We are now addicted to pixie dust, so I just booked another trip 9/14-9/20!

197? Tree Houses
197? Contemporary
1989 Off Site
1996 Disneyworld
3/2006 Off Site
9/2006 All Star Movies


----------



## Katy Belle

Haven't booked it yet....but looks like December 16-19 HRH.
Katy


----------



## goofy!

sorul82? said:
			
		

> We just returned from Disney (3/25-3/31).  We are now addicted to pixie dust, so I just booked another trip 9/14-9/20!
> 
> 197? Tree Houses
> 197? Contemporary
> 1989 Off Site
> 1996 Disneyworld
> 3/2006 Off Site
> 9/2006 All Star Movies



Sorul82?  

Did you rebook at Universal or WDW?


----------



## goofy!

Katy Belle said:
			
		

> Haven't booked it yet....but looks like December 16-19 HRH.
> Katy



Just post here if the dates and/or hotel changes and then I can change it on the list.


----------



## halld6479

OKW 5/28-6/2
HRH 6/2-6/4
SSR 6/4/6/9
Ft. Myres 6/9-6/12


----------



## loribell

We will be at RPR December 16 - 19th.

Lori


----------



## wicket2005

1st August 2007 to 15th August 2007


----------



## Disney5Mom

March 2007 for us.3 nights at RPH and 3 at CSR.   Our first trip to Universal.Can't wait!


----------



## njmomboys2

We will be at HRH from 7/27-7/29 then will sail off on the Disney 7 day western cruise......


----------



## goofy!

Disney5Mom said:
			
		

> March 2007 for us.3 nights at RPH and 3 at CSR.   Our first trip to Universal.Can't wait!



Let us know when you get your dates set and we can add you to the list!

And you are going to love Universal


----------



## goofy!

wicket2005 said:
			
		

> 1st August 2007 to 15th August 2007


 Let us know which hotel you are staying at so that I can add it to the list.


----------



## hookem59

June 18-22 HRH (then until June 25 off-site)!


----------



## Zsa Zsa

We're going 7/17/06 - 7/23/06, and then on to the Disney Cruise!  We're staying at the RPH with an AAA rate of $183/night


----------



## mom2riceboys

We'll be at Royal Pacific 5/11-5/13.  Before that, we'll be at the Marriott in Marco Island from 5/7-5/11


----------



## CDisney

Cdisney 8/19/2006 to 8/24/2006 RPR then on to Disney Cruise


----------



## MLindaG

Just booked the RPH for August 4-6 2006 with AAA rate!!  I checked the rates last week and was a little disappointed with the higher rate........now I'm much happier!


----------



## OhioTony

August 13-18

We are staying at the Embassy Suites all but one night. We decided to stay one night at RPR to get FOTL access for TWO days.


----------



## AshAlytwins

We are headed to the magic November 25th with a 1 night stay at Animal Kingdom...then 4 days on the Wonder ( 26-30)...then Pop Century Nov. 30- Dec. 3!!11


----------



## LEO_Magic

November 3rd thru 10th at the Poly for our wedding & honeymoon.........November 10th thru 13th at "Hard Rock" our continuing honeymoon


----------



## MsSpinShady

RPR Nov. 9-12, then on to Disney World     

MsSpinShady


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

we will be at rpr may 26 - 29.if you see twin 10 year old boys,th  at will be us.chances are,they'll be fighting with each other


----------



## dtuleya

> DTuleya...................07/25 - 07/29.....HRH then on to Dolphin



We've had some changes

7/25-7/28 RPR then onto Dolphin

Thanks for updating it for me OP!


----------



## wdwnut61

First I want to say a big thank you to the OP for maintaining this thread. It's great to check in and see who's been added to the list.   

We've had a change in plans thanks in part to WDW Free Dining. We are now staying August 7 - 13 at RPH, followed by 9 days at WDW    . Thanks so much in advance for updating. 

Can't wait to enjoy 7 glorious days at RPH. First trip to Universal.


----------



## goofy!

wdwnut61 said:
			
		

> First I want to say a big thank you to the OP for maintaining this thread. It's great to check in and see who's been added to the list.
> 
> We've had a change in plans thanks in part to WDW Free Dining. We are now staying August 7 - 13 at RPH, followed by 9 days at WDW    . Thanks so much in advance for updating.
> 
> Can't wait to enjoy 7 glorious days at RPH. First trip to Universal.



Is this in addition to your December/Jan trip or are you just moving your vacation up?  

And you will have a blast at Universal!!


----------



## wdwnut61

goofy! said:
			
		

> Is this in addition to your December/Jan trip or are you just moving your vacation up?
> 
> And you will have a blast at Universal!!




Hi goofy   

I wish it was in addition to    but no we moved our trip up to take advantage of Disney's Free Dining. We're still gonna have 7 wonderful days in Universal . The kids and I are more excited about the Universal part of our trip.  I think it's because we've never been. Can't wait to expericence FOTL  . I wish we could do Universal after WDW but it would run into the kids starting back to school.   

Thanks again for updating


----------



## Lindy Loo

me Lindy loo and DH and DD 4 staying at RPR for 2 nights 20th 21st Oct. 
From UK. Staying rest of time in a villa and on Disney Cruise.


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

June 29-July 3 HRH (Followed by the GF)


----------



## goofy!

Stealing from the date and rate thread again


----------



## goofy!

stealing yet again from the date and rate thread - added mchames and dadthekid


----------



## Katy

July 5 through 9th at HRH!!


----------



## roe

8/17/06-8/20/06 PBH, then WDW


----------



## jokan

July 21 -24 PBH


----------



## MWS94Rock

May 12 and 15 2006 at the HRH


----------



## irish

11/23/06 to 11/26/06 Portofino Bay
11/26/06 to 12/03/06 WDW Boardwalk (DVC)
The Zulker Clan


----------



## mslclark

We will be at HRH in 5 days, can't wait!!!    It's been 3 years since we've been to Universal.  I sure do wish Dueling Dragons would be open while we're there, but we're leaving before the weekend.


----------



## goofy!

Lots of people there this week


----------



## dtuleya

goofy! said:
			
		

> Post your dates and where you are staying!!!
> *July*
> DTuleya...................07/25 - 07/28.....HRH then on to Dolphin




Sorry we've totally changed resorts.  Now it will be RPR and BC


----------



## MargJ

5/27 to 5/30 Portofino Bay then on to Disney World


----------



## tinkerbellroxsox

March 10-14 at Disney CSR and on to Universal for the very first time March 14-16 at the HRH.


----------



## Disney5Mom

Us too ! March 10-14 at Disney CSR and on to Universal for the very first time March 14-16 at the HRH


----------



## lwilliam

will be at 

RPR July 20-23, then on to BWV


----------



## nellypooh

We will be at RPR July 5 - July 11.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Update--we will only be PBH 7/6-7/10, not 7/6-7-12.


----------



## jalex0831

We'll be there July 13th through July 17th RPR.  Woo Hoo


----------



## Zsa Zsa

lwilliam said:
			
		

> will be at
> 
> RPR July 20-23, then on to BWV


 
We're going from 17th-23rd, then on to Disney Cruise.  We have 12 year old DD.  U?


----------



## scojos

HRH 08/18 tO 08/22


----------



## pluto's fan

We'll be there Oct 20-23 (RPR)...then it's off to Disney


----------



## goofy!

Up to the top we go


----------



## AreWeThereYet

We'll be at HRC and the Universal theme parks 7/7 - 7/9, then off to BCV for the week. 

Can't wait to use my "front of the line" privileges.


----------



## MScott1851

September 6-9, Hard Rock Hotel, then off to Wilderness Lodge for six nights!


----------



## juliefurr

After 10 nights @ disney, we are going to RPR in September 24-28. Cant wait!


----------



## minniemee

We leave in just 4 days, sooooo excited!!!   
Now I just need to start packing up the family!!


----------



## goofy!

back to the top we go


----------



## indigoxtreme

Just made reservations again for Free Dining during Sept.  Going to PO FQ 9-2-06 through 9-11-06 for vacation and my big 50 birthday.  I am still a kid. at heart.


----------



## goofy!

indigoxtreme said:
			
		

> Just made reservations again for Free Dining during Sept.  Going to PO FQ 9-2-06 through 9-11-06 for vacation and my big 50 birthday.  I am still a kid. at heart.



Sounds like fun!     Are you going to squeeze Universal in there too?


----------



## katybugsmom

December 27-30!!!!


----------



## tricky1

Oct. 8th-13th at Royal Pacific, I stayed at the hard rock this past may
 and enjoyed it very much  but I like the Royal Pacific theming , very tropical,
 I should live in Florida.......oh well


----------



## goofy!

katybugsmom said:
			
		

> December 27-30!!!!


How fun.  I love Whoville at Christmas time.

Where are you staying??


----------



## Reflection

We'll be at our favorite, club level at RPR, 6-17 and 6-18-06


----------



## klize

We will be at RPR from 8/26 to 9/3. Gonna break up vacation with a trip to Sea World in between.


----------



## munchkin bunchkin

We'll be there Aug 27-Sept 4 staying @ Pop!


----------



## goofy!

munchkin bunchkin said:
			
		

> We'll be there Aug 27-Sept 4 staying @ Pop!



Munchkin - will you be venturing over to Universal during your stay? Come visit the dark side


----------



## pigby

PLease add our name to the list - we are staying at RPR from 8/18 to 8/27 and then on to Saratoga Springs at WDW.


----------



## Colorado DISers

Needed to cancel our 6/26 - 7/1 stay at the PBH due to an attack of the Chicken Pox. We have rescheduled the PBH Club level for 7/31 - 8/4


----------



## cbdmhgp

My family and I will eb stayin at the RPR from 7/4- 7/9


----------



## cruisegirl0707

add us pbh 7/10/06-7/12/06 and then hardrock 7/12/06-7/14/06


----------



## AlexandNessa

*We are going 12/14 - 12/17 for Grinchmas, after our DCL cruise.   Hubby is going to kill me as we will be at the Marriott Orlando 12/4, BWI 12/5-12/10, DCL 12/10 - 12/14 and then off to (guess where....) RPR.  That's unpacking like 4x.  I'm just going to remind him that "it seemed like a good idea at the time..." *


----------



## rubberband1293

June 23 - July 1!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## rubberband1293

June 23 - July 1!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## patster734

We just booked the Royal Pacific for Oct. 7 thru Oct. 10.


----------



## disneygrl16

7-1-06 thru 7-8-06 at royal pacific


----------



## NALA 24

July 22 to 24th at RPR


----------



## pigby

You missed me - 8/18 to 8/27 RPR then SSR at WDW


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

We'll be at the HRH June 26-30!


----------



## Motherfletcher

RPR-Friday the 13th of October thru the 16th.


----------



## princesspumpkin

RPR - June 11-15th


----------



## goofy!

princesspumpkin said:
			
		

> RPR - June 11-15th



Hi Princesspumpkin,

Just wanted to double check your dates before I put them in.  I am assuming this is for 2007?  Or is there a typo on the month?

Thanks!
-goofy!


----------



## princesspumpkin

goofy! said:
			
		

> Hi Princesspumpkin,
> 
> Just wanted to double check your dates before I put them in.  I am assuming this is for 2007?  Or is there a typo on the month?
> 
> Thanks!
> -goofy!




So sorry for the confusion. I am so paranoid that I didn't want to post my dates until after I got back. Those dates were for 2006.


----------



## goofy!

princesspumpkin said:
			
		

> So sorry for the confusion. I am so paranoid that I didn't want to post my dates until after I got back. Those dates were for 2006.



Not a problem.  Hope you had a great time!!


----------



## goofy!

bumpity bump


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

HI
We are sooooooooooo excited to be going to Universal this year.  DH has been wanting to go for years but I wanted to hold off until Kids were a little older, they are 7 & 4 and we are going  
Oct 13-15 at Royal Pacific, then going to WDW.

I have a really strong feeling we will be back next year for a week's long vacation at US/IOA  

This is a GREAT board!!!


----------



## sarhenty

Just adding our family to the list :


RPR - Sept 15-18!


----------



## S. C.

June 30th - july 5th PBH  then on to SSR at WDW


----------



## goofy!

back to the front


----------



## goofy!

shamelessly bumping again


----------



## crossfamily

We will be at the RPR 8/19 to 8/21.  I will be down alone with my 3 kids if anyone wants to meet to help me get my sanity back with adult conversations!  We will be in Florida for a month.  I can't wait!  
Teresa


----------



## No11's Mom

Hoping to be at HRH Jan 3 - 7, 2007


----------



## goofy!

updated 7/7/06


----------



## Girlsontour

Is it just too early to put our name down for October 11th 2007!!!!  10 nights at CSR and then 5 nights at HRH.


----------



## Miffy2003

HRH for 4 nights in August 2006   13th - 27th


----------



## sorul82?

We will be at POP 9/14-9/19

Planning another trip March '07


----------



## Syndrome

Hi,
We are going for 15 nights in November/December 
RPR Club Level.........8 nights
HRH Club Level........7 nights

CHANGE OF PLANS..........
We are renting a vacation home instead. I just cant get over the "parking" fee....... To stay at the Hotel and pay big $$$. Then they charge you to park $12. a day as well !!!! Its just the principal of the whole thing.   

Later..........Syndrome


----------



## goofy!

Girlsontour said:
			
		

> Is it just too early to put our name down for October 11th 2007!!!!  10 nights at CSR and then 5 nights at HRH.


Nope - not at all


----------



## goofy!

Syndrome said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We are going for 15 nights in November, during Thanksgiving.
> November 18- Nov26 at RPR Club Level.........8 nights
> November 26- Dec 3  at HRH Club Level........7 nights
> 
> Cant wait!!!
> Why does it feel good to say........we are COMPLETELY skipping disney this year ?!?!
> 
> We are doing the Orlando Flex5 ticket for 14 days.......Islands of Adventure, Universal studios, Sea World, Wet and Wild, and Bush Gardens. NO Disney!!! Kids are getting bored of the "mouse house"!
> 
> Stayed for 4 nights at RPR Club last year, and we cant wait to get back!
> You just cant beat the FOTL perk for a stress free vacation.
> 
> Later..........Syndrome



Wow - my kind of vacation!  We will be doing Thanksgiving there too, although we are at PBH and not for as long (although I wish it were 15 nights!).


----------



## Nana Annie

we're back


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## mskenna

We are going July 30 - August 4!  Counting the days!!!!


----------



## abaldacci

i know where we are staying now,, HRH 5-10th of august then to csr for 10 days


----------



## goofy!

mskenna said:
			
		

> We are going July 30 - August 4!  Counting the days!!!!



Have a great time!

Where are you staying?


----------



## sorul82?

An update for sorul82?:  

8/18-8/23 Pop
9/15-9/18 Contemporary
4/1-4-7 ??


----------



## PlutoLuvr

9/16/2006 thru 9/23/2006 -- staying at our timeshare one mile (and only one road to deal with from our door to USO) from USO!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> RPR-Friday the 13th of October thru the 16th.


Had to cancel my ressies.  My daughter wants to go to Mexico for her 13th birthday instead.  I did get PBH 9/3 for $159 for one night which I thought was good for the holiday weekend.  Had HRH and RPR beat hands down!


----------



## HollyHolly

HRH Club Level

August 7 - August 12

Me, DH & 2 DDs (10 & 9)


----------



## goofy!

back to the first page


----------



## Lisa3

We will be at HRH from Aug 22 - Aug 26 after 8 days at Disney.  This is our first Universal trip.


----------



## Think I'm Tink

Oct. 27-29, HRH.  I'm meeting up with a bunch of friends there.  I can't wait for all the fun we're going to have!!  I'll be attending HHN for the first time ever on the 28th.   .


----------



## Tinkerbelll

We'll be at HRH August 10-13th then to Pop Century for 10 nights!!! YAY!!!


----------



## gopherit

Uh-oh, better switch this gopher!  Just moved my ressie from RPR to PBH on a nice APH rate and more space, plus a sofa sleeper for dd!  Gotta love that.  

So now it's Gopherit:  8/9 to 8/12 PBH  (after that, we're OKW/WDW bound!)


----------



## sch5916

SCH/Molly/Sam/  8-13 to 8-18    HRH   12,13,5 and nobody's bus!!


----------



## goofy!

sch5916 said:
			
		

> SCH/Molly/Sam/Sue/Kameron   7-13 to 7-19    HRH   12,13,5 and nobody's bus!!



sch5916 - Is this for 2007 or have you just come back?


----------



## tink606

My fiancee and I will be staying at RPR from Oct. 20-23. HHN here we come.


----------



## sch5916

Sorry, put 7 instead of 8.  HRH 8/13/06 - 8/18/06.  Susan, Molly and Sammy Anne.


----------



## daywalker

17 May 2007 - 26 May 2007
HRH
 

King Suite thanks to Loews Platinum 

Just me & my wife.


----------



## gopherit

OK I AM SUCH A WAFFLE!!!

First I said RPR for Aug 9-12... (made that ressie in January!)

Then early this week, I changed that to PBH!

And tonight.... with DS11's vote of approval... we changed to HRH!

WHEW!     

So put us down - for the LAST time - for HRH Aug 9-12, then OKW!    

(FWIW - DS11 didn't like the concept of HRH because he thought it would be rife with "folks painted up like dead people" - i.e. KISS.  I told him no, it wasn't all like that, there were other music icons less 'painted", like for example Elvis.... He said, that's even worse - the other people LOOK dead, but Elvis really IS!  Up until the last 49 hrs, there was no reasoning with him.  But I gave him the Universal Orlando for Kids book to read at night, and he has also seen the various photo sites, and thinks he could "deal with it..." that, and the shorter walk to US!    )


----------



## SpideyHulk24

May 2007.... RPR!!!! and maybe a night at the HRH or PBH.


----------



## DrewAlmighty

HRH - 8/18-8/24... yeayuh..


----------



## goofy!

back to the front


----------



## silverangel879

Welcome Back!

I think I'll be the first one to say....I"M GOING BACK ON JULY 15-20, 2007!!!! First time @HRH!!!!!


----------



## goofy!

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Welcome Back!
> 
> I think I'll be the first one to say....I"M GOING BACK ON JULY 15-20, 2007!!!! First time @HRH!!!!!



Glad you enjoyed it so much that you are going back!     Now the fun starts - waiting for that next trip


----------



## Fan2CSkr

RPR (that could change) 10/13-16 for HHN - No Kids!


----------



## silverangel879

goofy! said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed it so much that you are going back!     Now the fun starts - waiting for that next trip



YEAH!! I love it! Last year was a blast...but this time We'll be rocking our stay @HRH  ....so the BLAST WiLL BE BIGGER!!!!  
Can't wait!!!!


----------



## rpbert1

24th July 2007 to 4 th August 2007

 maybe longer depending on AAA rates when they come out


----------



## disgranma

Myself, hubby and niece will be at PBH Oct 11-13.  HHN on the 11th.
Then sis and I will be at RPH Dec. 15-17 for xmas.
Can't wait!


----------



## RAZ24

Just booked Dec. 17 -Dec. 23  PBH Club.  Can't wait.  We've never stayed on any of the properties at Universal.
Christine


----------



## goofy!

bump back to the top


----------



## rcraw45425

Can you put us down at PBH from 10/4-10/8?  Thanks


----------



## goofy!

rcraw45425 said:
			
		

> Can you put us down at PBH from 10/4-10/8?  Thanks



Absolutely!  Have a great time!


----------



## rcraw45425

Thanks a bunch.  We were supposed to go in June but my husband would up scheduled to work then so we had to reschedule.  Hope the weather cooperates with us!


----------



## jillybeene71

Were goin for Thanksgiving  11/22/06 to 11/26/06  @ RPH
then again 7/1/07 to 7/7/07 @ ???


----------



## goofy!

jillybeene71 said:
			
		

> Were goin for Thanksgiving  11/22/06 to 11/26/06  @ RPH
> then again 7/1/07 to 7/7/07 @ ???



If you change your mind about Bubba Gumps - we will all be at Phamtons for Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## disneyhottie

Our family will be at HRH Aug.22-29,2006


----------



## jillybeene71

goofy! said:
			
		

> If you change your mind about Bubba Gumps - we will all be at Phamtons for Thanksgiving dinner




sorry guys, I love da shrimp...boiled, fried, baked, B B Qued, sauted.
 its gotta be Bubbas. but i'll send the kids over.


----------



## DrewAlmighty

UGH!

I wish it would come sooner!


----------



## bubba's mom

I do believe this is our itinerary:
ASMo (a/k/a "Herbie Hotel" for DS) Feb. 14 & 15, 2007 and then to HRH Feb. 16th!!!    
Thanks!


----------



## BrerMama

June 6-9, 2007 Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## DrewAlmighty

1 week from now I'll be on the way to the Hard Rock!


----------



## goofy!

DrewAlmighty said:
			
		

> 1 week from now I'll be on the way to the Hard Rock!


----------



## Akdar

October 22-29th.  At the RPR for the 27th through the 29th.  First HHN, and first time onsite!


----------



## juliebill

Looking at Nov 29, to Dec 5th, RPH. Does anyone know the phone number for that hotel?? New here, and boggled by all the posts!! I want to stay onsite, but on a budget. Trying to find the best rates. Any thoughts?? Thanks!!


----------



## goofy!

juliebill said:
			
		

> Looking at Nov 29, to Dec 5th, RPH. Does anyone know the phone number for that hotel?? New here, and boggled by all the posts!! I want to stay onsite, but on a budget. Trying to find the best rates. Any thoughts?? Thanks!!



The AP rate and the AAA rates are usually the best rates.  With AP, you have to purchase a preferred annual pass to get it.  But you only need one for each room.  And you get lot savings in the parks at the stores and restaurants, so you would have to determine if the savings are worth the price of the pass.

You can go to www.loewshotels.com, choose Royal Pacific (least expensive if you are on a budget) and then click on checks rates and reservations.  Put in your dates, put in 1 room and 2 adults (don't put kids in there because under 18 is free) and then put in AAA or AP in the promo code box.  This will give you the rates as of today.

However, the last two years, Loews has run a special for the after Thanksgiving to 12/23 time frame with great deals on the hotels.  RPR was $129 weekdays/ 149 weekends with free parking both years. And you don't need an AP or AAA to get it.  I believe they announced the rates in the beginning of November that past two years.  You can never count on the special happening again, but just beware that Loews has a habit of dropping rates for slow periods right up until just a few weeks before the slow period.  And your dates would definitely qualify as a slow period.

Come back here and post again when you have your hotel selected and your dates confirmed so we can add you to the list!

Good luck.


----------



## goofy!

updating from several PMs - sorry for the delay for those of you that have been waiting


----------



## crystal273

We will be there 08/22-08/26 RPR


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We're going soon!
Sept.28-Oct. 4  RPR 1 nt. then to Hilton Grand Vac. Club @ SeaWorld


----------



## pauldents

We will be at the HRH 9/13-9/25


----------



## BiGGy

we will be at HRH 10/24-10/26

cant wait


----------



## bubba's mom

Talked DH into staying at HRH June 26-July 1


----------



## rpbert1

RPR JUly 14th to August 4th ,2007
 3 weeks of doing nothing, just chilling out


----------



## CJN

Finally, it's official!! PBH and Universal from 01/31/07 - 02/03/07. Then Dolphin (the company thinks they're sending me there on business. Gotta love conventions at WDW...heh, heh, heh) and Disney until 02/08/07.

I'll be going to meetings half of the time while my sisters prowl the parks. But now that arrangements are made the hard part begins - deciding on a vacation slogan. Most likely candidate: "No men. No kids. No pets." (With apologies to our husbands, children, dogs and one grumpy cat   )


----------



## Lizziejane

BWV January 22 - 27, then checking into HRH until January 30th!!  First time for Universal - can't wait!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Sept. 1-3 RPR
Sept. 4  PBH
Unless Ernesto comes calling.


----------



## scammermom

We'll be at RPR from 9/30 - 10/5!!!

Thanks to y'all!!


----------



## Operamom

September 21-25!       Our first timeand sooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## Kewz1

Add us to the list!!

We'll be at the RPR January 12 - 15!

The kids are so excited!


----------



## DrewAlmighty

It's so depressing not seeing your name up there anymore.


----------



## Mom2tmha

We usually go to Disney but are trying something new this year!!!!   We will be at RPR from 10/23 to 10/28 and we can't wait!!!


----------



## sleepingbeautymama

sorry posted for wrong thing.  Couldn't delete.


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

May 14-18 - PBH
Then on to the POLY...then the GF!


----------



## Cinderella822

Going back to PBH on 8/8 to 8/15/07!!


----------



## Nan

Rpr - 12/23/06 - 12/27/06


----------



## rxlowry

Rpr 10/11-10/16


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Just booked a trip for July14-19.  We'll be staying RPR at the AAA rate of $215.10 (incl. tax).  Got the Loews Plat upgrade to King Suite


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

First timers to HRH ........ we're going from, 11/19 - 11/25


----------



## Spongemage

RPR- December 28th-Jan 1st


----------



## seabiscuit

Glad to see the post still going strong...When i started it under "Meet and Greet" , i had no idea it would still be going strong...   So glad Goofy decided to take over....Keep up the good work.


----------



## goofy!

Thanks Seabiscuit.  This thread would never have started without your hard work getting all the initial information.

Thanks for getting it started!


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Update mine! May 24-May 27!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## bstnsprts

Checking into Hard Rock on Saturday 9/23 for one night two days in the parks stay, then back again the following weekend for another night.


----------



## AllieKat

Just booked RPR for 10/7 to 10/10...I can hardly wait, this will be our first HHN visit!


----------



## lovemygoofy

Our first Universal trip, very excited. Booked RPR 10/8-10/11 after 8 nights at disney. Celebrating another deployment done.     If you see us around say hello. I'm sure I'll be the one waiting at the end of the line on the roller coasters


----------



## binkjes

First time HRH 11/6 - 11/8 Me,dh,dd(9),ds(11)


----------



## oybolshoi

DH and I just booked May 25, 2007 for five nights at PBH.  This will be our third visit and we can't wait to go back!!


----------



## OgreRod

Going to be staying at RPR from 10-26 to 10-29. Attending my 13th HHN, one of the best parties anyone can attend.


----------



## joey's mom

Haven't reserved yet, but looks like 12/16 - at least 12/22...maybe to 12/26.  First time at Universal.  Did WDW last year from 12/21-12/28.


----------



## goofy!

joey's mom said:
			
		

> Haven't reserved yet, but looks like 12/16 - at least 12/22...maybe to 12/26.  First time at Universal.  Did WDW last year from 12/21-12/28.


   Post again when you have your days and hotel set and I can get you up on the list!  You are going to have a great vacation!


----------



## Katy

4 Nights at the Porofino - 01/11 - 01/15!!!!


----------



## sashal

1st time  - me, DH, DD 5, & DS 3.  I have been to Disney more times than I can count in the old days when you got tickets to ride.

WDW June 2004 ASMovies
WDW January 2006 POFQ

December 15-20, 2006 RPR


----------



## kilbroney

First time on site 02/07 - 03/07 staying at RPR


----------



## goofy!

kilbroney said:
			
		

> First time on site 02/07 - 03/07 staying at RPR


Now THAT is a dream vacation - one month at Universal.  Have a great time!!


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy!...i sent u a PM to "adjust" our info...didja git it???


----------



## damo

Portofino, Feb. 23-March 2


----------



## kat3668

I'll be there Jan 31st through Feb 7th at CSR!!!  Cant Wait!!!


----------



## nymomof3

we will be there July 23,2007 to July 30, 2007, 2nd time can't wait


----------



## marciemi

Will be in an Emerald Island home from July 28th through August 11th, but have reservations at RPR for August 6th so plan to spend August 6th and 7th at Universal (and possibly more days depending on how much we like it, but without express pass after that!  )

Last time at Universal will have been over a decade earlier - when kids were 1, 3 and 5.  This time they'll be 12, 14, and 15 so I doubt we'll spend the entire time watching Barney and in Fievel's playland again!


----------



## silverhaze269

We're going back to the HRH from December 10 -15! This will be our first time in December. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Syndrome

Hi,
We are going for 15 nights in November/December 
RPR Club Level.........8 nights
HRH Club Level........7 nights
.............NOT.............

CHANGE OF PLANS..........
We are renting a vacation home instead. I just cant get over the "parking" fee....... To stay at the Hotel and pay big $$$. Then they charge you to park $12. a day as well !!!! Its just the principal of the whole thing. 

Goofy........I guess you can take us OFF the "who's" going list. I wish it didnt have to come to this, but untill Loews gets there act together with the parking issue.......we wont be back. Geeze........$7. last year to park jumped to $12. this year! I wonder how much it will be next year?

Later..........Syndrome


----------



## bubba's mom

Syndrome said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We are going for 15 nights in November/December
> RPR Club Level.........8 nights
> HRH Club Level........7 nights
> .............NOT.............
> 
> CHANGE OF PLANS..........
> We are renting a vacation home instead. I just cant get over the "parking" fee....... To stay at the Hotel and pay big $$$. Then they charge you to park $12. a day as well !!!! Its just the principal of the whole thing.
> 
> Goofy........I guess you can take us OFF the "who's" going list. I wish it didnt have to come to this, but untill Loews gets there act together with the parking issue.......we wont be back. Geeze........$7. last year to park jumped to $12. this year! I wonder how much it will be next year?
> 
> Later..........Syndrome



Sorry to hear that, but have you called the hotel??  I have read on this board that if you are staying an "extended period of time", they can work with you on the parking price (rpbert1 is doing this)....check it out, see what they can help you with.  Nuthin' to lose! Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## macraven

syndrome, don't cancel the on site hotel yet.

call the hotel.


for those staying a week and object to the parking fee, the manager of the hotel can waive it.

i had it waived once at hrh.  and i didn't stay the entire week.....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> i had it waived once at hrh.  and i didn't stay the entire week.....



 .......you are SO bad.......


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> .......you are SO bad.......












yes, and i learned it all from you........


----------



## marciemi

Since we're on the parking topic - stupid question, but if I stay one night at RPR, do I pay for one day of parking or two?  Usually hotels only have one charge per night (at least valet places I've stayed), but I know if I went to the parks, I'd be paying each day.  Thanks!


----------



## damo

marciemi said:
			
		

> Since we're on the parking topic - stupid question, but if I stay one night at RPR, do I pay for one day of parking or two?  Usually hotels only have one charge per night (at least valet places I've stayed), but I know if I went to the parks, I'd be paying each day.  Thanks!



Just once.  You pay per night.


----------



## damo

Syndrome said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We are going for 15 nights in November/December
> RPR Club Level.........8 nights
> HRH Club Level........7 nights
> .............NOT.............
> 
> CHANGE OF PLANS..........
> We are renting a vacation home instead. I just cant get over the "parking" fee....... To stay at the Hotel and pay big $$$. Then they charge you to park $12. a day as well !!!! Its just the principal of the whole thing.
> 
> Goofy........I guess you can take us OFF the "who's" going list. I wish it didnt have to come to this, but untill Loews gets there act together with the parking issue.......we wont be back. Geeze........$7. last year to park jumped to $12. this year! I wonder how much it will be next year?
> 
> Later..........Syndrome



Ya but you are getting Express Line access for free!!!  Well worth the price of parking.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> yes, and i learned it all from you........



oh really???....i do believe you didn't learn any of that from _me_, as _you_ were here before I.....


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> oh really???....i do believe you didn't learn any of that from _me_, as _you_ were here before I.....





oh yea.........well, i guess i have to get up pretty early in the morning to fool you bubba's mom


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> oh yea.........well, i guess i have to get up pretty early in the morning to fool you bubba's mom



eh....don't bother....I'm not a morning person (only up early to get DS off to school...if there's no school, I ain't up!    )


----------



## goofy!

all of you are naughty

Syndrome - I won't take you off until you report back what the resorts say about extended parking


----------



## marciemi

Any of you going before the end of the year want the movie and meal passes?  I requested them on our local Freecycle and got quite a few.  I started a thread and have been giving them out, but still have some left (and probably some more still coming in the mail!).

If you're interested, just PM me with your address and I'll send 2 out to each person until I run out!


----------



## joey's mom

Still trying to finalize the dates, but it looks like RPR from 12/16-12/22 at $149 then the rates go sky high, so we'll be going somewhere else from 12/23-12/16.  I'm pretty disappointed in that because if I were in Disney that wouldn't happen.  I signed up for Lowes (thanks to disboarders for that info) and I just signed up for HHonors (Hilton rewards) so I'm looking at either Doubletree at Universal, Homewood Suites by Hilton, or Hilton Garden Inn. They're all $99.  Does anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## Maria395712

marciemi
sent you an email 
maria
 thanks so much


----------



## marciemi

Thanks everyone - I think I promised all my Movie/Meal passes now, but if I get more, I'll post them here again!


----------



## MickeyManiacMom

I'll be at the HRH Nov 1-4.  YAY!


----------



## goofy!

joey's mom said:
			
		

> Still trying to finalize the dates, but it looks like RPR from 12/16-12/22 at $149 then the rates go sky high, so we'll be going somewhere else from 12/23-12/16.  I'm pretty disappointed in that because if I were in Disney that wouldn't happen.  I signed up for Lowes (thanks to disboarders for that info) and I just signed up for HHonors (Hilton rewards) so I'm looking at either Doubletree at Universal, Homewood Suites by Hilton, or Hilton Garden Inn. They're all $99.  Does anybody have a recommendation?


But look at the bright side - you would *never * get to stay at a deluxe 4* hotel (what RPR is) for $149.00 a night at Disney.
AND on top of that, get FOTL!


----------



## joey's mom

That's true, I know I got a great deal at $149, and the $85 park tickets is also a great deal.  I'm going to Doubletree from 12/23-12/26 and I'll do SW a couple of days.


----------



## 1Kristy1

1Kristy1 - RPR October 29-November 5, 2006


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

11/10-11/12 celebrating the kids birthday.they love dueling dragons


----------



## granmaz

December 7th - 11th at the RPR!!!


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

we will be at RPR November 12, 2006 Club Level


----------



## goofy!

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:
			
		

> we will be at RPR November 12, 2006 Club Level


I wouldn't dream of it   

Are you staying the one night?  If more, let me know so I can change it.


----------



## goofy!

Anybody else???


----------



## LauraWV

We'll be at Universal from Wednesday to Saturday of Thanksgiving week, November 22-25. Can't wait! We're staying at Royal Pacific on Friday and Saturday night (first part of trip we're staying in a timeshare condo, which ends on Friday). 

We've been to Universal on Thanksgiving for 2 of the last 3 years... looking forward to another Margaritaville Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## muffy0110

28 hrs to go


----------



## bubba's mom

You changed my June but not my July....staying at RPR June into July (not changing hotels)....I know it _was_ Hard Rock, but stayin' HRH in Feb. and RPR June & July.....thanks goofy!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom confused me.


she's staying all over the place for lots of months !!!!



i'm turning green......


----------



## goofy!

muffy0110 said:
			
		

> 28 hrs to go


Have a great trip!!  Report back when you get home!


----------



## goofy!

macraven said:
			
		

> bubba's mom confused me.
> 
> 
> she's staying all over the place for lots of months !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm turning green......




You think you are confused?  I can't seem to get it right   

Bubba's Mom, I think I got it straight now


----------



## bubba's mom

Yay goofy!!!     You gots it right  ..... (sorry to be so confusing    ....I know we were all over the place, but we're straight now!)


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

Feb 2 -5th RPR, just me and hubby no kids  no baby swaps can ride together  
Sept 4th - Oct 3rd WDW and universal resort (yet undecided) - Family Holiday.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Nov. 15, RPR, $124 APH


----------



## tricky1

December 16th-20th  RPR  124.00  aph


----------



## swanwed6206

swanwed6206.......................... 1/11/07 - 1/16/07 RPH


----------



## Zim

12/3 to 12/8 - HRH   Can't wait!!!


----------



## disneyloveNY

GF12/21-12/25 then PBH 12/25-12/29    
Anyone else?


----------



## goofy!

Bumping back up to the top


----------



## wdwluver

We're staying at PBH 12/21-23 then off to WDW


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Nov. 2-4 @ RPR then on to our TS @ Summer Bay until 11/11
Too bad parks will be packed for Jersey week    but it sure beats staying home!
Thank God for FOTL for onsite guests!!


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Evening Universal DISer's. I am in the process of recuiting Cheerleaders for the WPASADI Contest to begin sometime tommorrow!! Our Team is representing the Orlando Hotels, Universal (THE BIG U) and SeaWorld Boards!!! Please consider being an Audience Member and Cheerleader! Our Team is the Best and can use our support!!!! Other Boards have Had a Huge Turn Out for Cheerleaders and I know that we can scrap up a few more of you!!! We are going to Have a BLAST and hope you will Join us for the Ride!!! Just Click on the Link in my Signature and Stop in to Say Hello!!!!! Hope to See You There!!!!!


----------



## jldunbar

3/21/07 - 3/24/07

RPR for 3 nights prior to our Disney Cruise!


----------



## MamaKate

We'll be at RPR 2/16-2/18/2007 $233.10/night AAA rate.


----------



## macraven

listen to scrappy annie.......she's rooting for my team
universal, orlando hotels and seaworld.


come join and support us please.


just reading this thread makes me homesick for hard rock.
i won't be back there until next october.  do you know that is 3 seasons away from now??


wishing all of you the best on your planned trips that are coming up !!


----------



## Darcy03231

August 11-25, 2007 - Staying off site in a vacation home.


----------



## Robinrs

*January 2-5th for my son's 14th birthday --Hard Rock!*


----------



## AllieKat

Just booked RPR for 12/30/2006 to 01/02/2007.


----------



## goofy!

bumping for all the 2007 people

Happy New Year


----------



## micksterlee

There will be the 5 of us at the Hard Rock 6/24 thru 7/1 2007.


----------



## dgaston

Three of us after the Disney cruise on 2/24/07.  DS needed his Universal fix.  We'll be at RPR.


----------



## lindalinda

Booked PBH for April 7-13th.  My first time there!


----------



## disneyfreakk

HRH 
October 22 -29


----------



## wings91

RPR April 24-26!  Second time we're staying onsite.  LOVE FOTL!


----------



## matysgrandma

We'll be at RPH Jan 12-15, then PBH May 4th thru 7th. 
We haven't booked our HHN rooms yet.


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

February 13 - 16 at RPH (thinking of switching to HRH for better APH rate than current AAA rate at RPH)..then feb 16 - march 2 at Boardwalk villas


----------



## sjcaulfield

Hi there,

We're staying at WDW WKL Sept 13th - 21st followed by HRH Club Sept 21st - 28th.

Stephen.


----------



## d4est

Hey guys!  We are in the beginning stages of planning a trip for December 07!  We are doing a split vacation with Disney.  Saving Universal for last!  Is it too soon to start planning?  I mean, I know it is never too soon, lol, but is it too soon to start getting prices etc?


----------



## Melisa1

Going Jan 13 & 14!!!!!!  Can't wait!  Staying at RPR


----------



## MSWint

Feb 22 - 25 ... HRH ... First time!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

Disney MAINEiac said:


> February 13 - 16 at RPH (thinking of switching to HRH for better APH rate than current AAA rate at RPH)..then feb 16 - march 2 at Boardwalk villas



Update: Made the switch to HRH, couldn't get the APH rate for RPH with two queen beds and HRH with APH was cheaper than RPH with AAA (so now its 2/13 - 2/16 pool view  ) 1st time on-site can't wait.


----------



## MinnieAnnQC

We will be at HRH Feb 17-Feb 19   Can't wait


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Hi goofy!  Thanks for keeping this updated.  We changed our July dates at RPR.  We will now be there 7/17-7/22.  Also, my husband and I are doing an anniversary trip to HRH 10/27-10/30.


----------



## twinmomplus2new

Return trip for my twin's 7th Birthday. August 21st through the 25th 2007~


----------



## greenban

Hi there!

PBH July 27 - 30 2007.

Thanks!

-Tony


----------



## d4est

The last time I posted, I was unsure.  Well, the decision has been made!  We will be in Orlando from 12/5-12/12.  12/5-9 at Disney's POP & 12/9-12 at the HRH!!!  

Cannot wait for December to get here!


----------



## AlexandNessa

5/3 - 5/8 @ (gulp) HRH

I cannot believe we are switching over from RPR Club.  I feel like I am betraying my peeps over at the Royal Palm Club Lounge.    I am actually totally nervous about our first trip to HRH  , but the good news ... my husband picked it, so if we have a sucky stay, IT'S ALL HIS FAULT!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

AlexandNessa said:


> 5/3 - 5/8 @ (gulp) HRH
> 
> I cannot believe we are switching over from RPR Club.  I feel like I am betraying my peeps over at the Royal Palm Club Lounge.    I am actually totally nervous about our first trip to HRH  , but the good news ... my husband picked it, so if we have a sucky stay, IT'S ALL HIS FAULT!!!


  Don't worry, you'll make new peeps at the HRH!


----------



## LilyLake

April 2-10  RPR

Stayed at HRH for Spring Break 3 years ago.  Prices have gotten crazy   expensive!  So I'm getting the cheapest room possible.  I'll keep an eye out for APH rates, but since it's over Easter, I'm not keeping my hopes up.  I was kind-of worried about RPR, but this week I've read some really positive reviews, so I think it will be okay.  We have two boys, 11 and 14, so I'm just concerned that the room may be too small.  Regardless, we'll be at Universal with FOTL!


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

HRH Jan 21-24 for a mother-daughter trip. Switched from RPR this week after getting a look at the rehabbed rooms at HRH. (DD-14 is thrilled with the change!)


----------



## AlexandNessa

LilyLake said:


> April 2-10  RPR
> 
> Stayed at HRH for Spring Break 3 years ago.  Prices have gotten crazy   expensive!  So I'm getting the cheapest room possible.  I'll keep an eye out for APH rates, but since it's over Easter, I'm not keeping my hopes up.  I was kind-of worried about RPR, but this week I've read some really positive reviews, so I think it will be okay.  We have two boys, 11 and 14, so I'm just concerned that the room may be too small.  Regardless, we'll be at Universal with FOTL!




Please don't worry!  Yes, the rooms are a bit on the small side there, but honestly, the pool is so nice, and the walks to the park are just gorgeous.  We booked HRH for the first time for our next trip, but I am totally nervous that I am going to miss the RPR too much.  If you have a standard room, be sure to request Tower 1.  If you read the RPR Room assignment thread, you'll see what room to request for a theme park view.



Dixie Luvr 98 said:


> HRH Jan 21-24 for a mother-daughter trip. Switched from RPR this week after getting a look at the rehabbed rooms at HRH. (DD-14 is thrilled with the change!)



This is what made my husband pick the HRH over the RPR as well for our next trip!



ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Don't worry, you'll make new peeps at the HRH!



I sure hope so!


----------



## dis gal at heart

daughter and I will be there July 9-July 13


----------



## bubba's mom

LilyLake said:


> April 2-10  RPR
> 
> Stayed at HRH for Spring Break 3 years ago.  Prices have gotten crazy   expensive!  So I'm getting the cheapest room possible.  I'll keep an eye out for APH rates, but since it's over Easter, I'm not keeping my hopes up.  I was kind-of worried about RPR, but this week I've read some really positive reviews, so I think it will be okay.  We have two boys, 11 and 14, so I'm just concerned that the room may be too small.  *Regardless, we'll be at Universal with FOTL!*




That's what it's all about!!!  FOTL and convenience to the parks!!  I might throw in here that we stayed at RPR last summer with NO problems and thought the room was quite roomy.  Now, we haven't been to HRH (till the end of the month  ) or PBH, but compared to other "hotels", we thought it was spacious and great!  (I'm sure once we stay at HRH, we won't think of RPR as AS SPACIOUS as we first did, but, it served the purpose....which was breakfast, sleeping and showering!)


----------



## goofy!

dis gal at heart said:


> daughter and I will be there July 9-July 13



Dis Gal - where will you be staying?


----------



## ATAfamily

4/22 - 4/27
HRH

This too will be our first stay at HRH and I hope we love it as much as the RPR.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> 5/3 - 5/8 @ (gulp) HRH
> 
> I cannot believe we are switching over from RPR Club.  I feel like I am betraying my peeps over at the Royal Palm Club Lounge.    I am actually totally nervous about our first trip to HRH  , but the good news ... my husband picked it, so if we have a sucky stay, IT'S ALL HIS FAULT!!!





you will LOVE the hrh..............it roxs........


----------



## dis gal at heart

We will be there 7/9-7/13 and staying at RPR


----------



## louise1928

December 27 - Jan 1st  staying offsite


----------



## DiscoverUSF

Stay at RPH June 7-11. Going to the Blue Man Opening!


----------



## favsispoo

We'll be at the HRH on March 20-24th.


----------



## LOLA2

We will be staying at Contemporary Oct 14-17 then Portofino Bay Oct 17-20
before we go on our Disney Cruise.  HHN HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## 4our4kids

HRH - March 10th - 12th.....ASMo prior, P.C. after.... can't wait for the warmth!


----------



## d4est

Our dates have changed.  We will be at AKL from Dec. 10-14 & at Universal HRH Dec 14, checking out the 17th.


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

staying at rpr-6/3-6/6


----------



## cbdmhgp

June 30- July 5 RPR


----------



## keishashadow

6/28 - 7/1 - 1st stay @ RPR


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> 6/28 - 7/1 - 1st stay @ RPR




'bout time you finally got here to post them dates.     I am really going to try to organize a mini DIS meet while we are there....start thinking of where & what time of the day......maybe for drinks or something??


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> 'bout time you finally got here to post them dates.  I am really going to try to organize a mini DIS meet while we are there....start thinking of where & what time of the day......maybe for drinks or something??


 
if it's for drinks, no am bloody mary's lol.

wonder if the RPR would comp us a meeting room if we get a "bunch"?


----------



## yasuern

going to be at the PBH July 20th-23rd with DH DD12 and Dniece 12


WE will be at the Sheraton Safari from July12th-July 15th - then at the Beach Club Villas july 15th-20th and then the above at PBH!  I can't wait to go!!   


Sue


----------



## FireandIce

march 22 - 26  HRH


----------



## AlexandNessa

October 7 - 14, tentatively scheduled for HRH as long as we like it in May!  I wanted to book early to make sure we got our suite upgrade since HRH is the hardest one to get the comped upgrade.    We want to do HHN early in the season!


----------



## marciemi

If you immensely care, we moved our stay back a night at the RPR.  Now we'll be there Aug 5-6 (instead of 6-7).  I know - huge effect, but just letting you know for accuracy's sake!


----------



## goofy!

AlexandNessa said:


> October 7 - 14, tentatively scheduled for HRH as long as we like it in May!  I wanted to book early to make sure we got our suite upgrade since HRH is the hardest one to get the comped upgrade.    We want to do HHN early in the season!



 Just let us know if you change


----------



## goofy!

marciemi said:


> If you immensely care, we moved our stay back a night at the RPR.  Now we'll be there Aug 5-6 (instead of 6-7).  I know - huge effect, but just letting you know for accuracy's sake!



Of course we care 

Changes made


----------



## marciemi

Of course I still haven't cancelled the 5-6th yet just in case - hey, maybe we should stay 2 nights instead!?!


----------



## Akdar

We're going to our timeshare from October 19th to the 26th, than off to the RPR for the 26th-28th. Last October we did the same thing and it worked out great.  During the week when we weren't on-site, we hit the parks early and got all the rides in, than when the parks were getting crowded over the weekend, we had the FOTL passes from our stay at the RPR.  I just wish October was here now!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

One week from today...HRH here we come...the whole family is so excited we can't sleep   and it is so cold in Maine  today we need some warm sun


----------



## glawgirl

We (me 35 - my hubby 45 and our doggie Dante 5) will be at the Hard Rock from February 10th until February 18th. I can't wait! I'm such a sucker for Disney World.  I hope everyone enjoys their vacation to the fullest.


----------



## roe

8/17/07 - 8/26/07 - PBH and Dolphin Hotel


----------



## swanwed6206

swanwed6206  may 25 - may 30   (going back!!!)


----------



## CJN

Dang, my name just got bumped off the list and I wasn't even here to see it turn blue  The good news is that on the plane ride home my sister (who kept claiming during the planning stage this would be a once in a lifetime trip for her) started saying things like, "Next time we're going to...." So maybe I'll get to add my name back to this list sooner than I thought.

And, oh my, is the Portofino heaven or what?


----------



## d4est

Well, it is official!  Last night I made my ressie & paid one nights deposit for a HRH king club room!

Oh yeah, not a biggie but on the front page in the list--we are not coming from POP Century anymore.  We upgraded to AKL Savannah view!  I am still trying to get concierge, but no luck yet...


----------



## bubba's mom

d4est said:


> Well, it is official!  Last night I made my ressie & paid one nights deposit for a HRH king club room!



   yay you!


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

First ever trip to Universal June 22-24. Staying at RPR.


----------



## macraven

i booked today !!!
yayyyyyyy


disney from sept 24 to check out on the 4th of oct.



HRH:  king suite from oct 4 to 8th
all planned around HHN...........


----------



## tricky1

Royal pacific,10/7-10/12  

halloween horror nights 17!!!!!!!!


----------



## swanwed6206

sorry ... did not include resort ... swanwed6206/ 5/25-30 /  RPR


----------



## Melanie230

Can we change mine from March to June 18-23???


----------



## goofy!

swanwed6206 said:


> sorry ... did not include resort ... swanwed6206/ 5/25-30 /  RPR


Thanks!  Added it in.


----------



## goofy!

Melanie230 said:


> Can we change mine from March to June 18-23???



It has been changed


----------



## bbowers

Bbowers going RPR Oct 5-6, 2007.


----------



## disneyqt

We will be @ RPR June 3rd-10th.








Felicia  Tymberly  Amber   Shawana  BRAD


----------



## geffric

we are going in July not sure where we are staying for the Universal part..

July 25 and 26 OKW and WDW
July 27 - 30th at Universal and IOA


----------



## TaylorsDad

We will be there April 14-16th HRH.  Will be at Disney Pop Century earlier in the week, but this is the park I'm really looking forward to visiting.  Fotl really gets one spoiled.


----------



## KEW80

HRH June 26 thru June 30th.  2bdrm King Suite!  Bring on June!


----------



## MSUBB1

May 1 - May 6th at the Hard Rock!!


----------



## matysgrandma

Just booked our HHN trip.
PBH suite Oct 11-14
then on to BWV Oct 14-18


----------



## tlinus

April 25th -May 1
HRH Queen club room

ATAfamily - maybe we will catch you there!!!


----------



## tigergrad

Tigergrad - Aug 8-14 - RP then ?


----------



## goofymom23

We are going March 18-24th. Staying in Windsor Hills first time not in a hotel.


----------



## disneymom727

We're going 4/24-4/28 staying at the Royal Pacific Resort.  It will be DH, DS4 and myself.  We haven't been to either park since IOA first opened so we're really excited.


----------



## matysgrandma

matysgrandma said:


> Just booked our HHN trip.
> PBH suite Oct 11-14
> then on to BWV Oct 14-18



Just got a phone call from UOR to let me know they won't be honoring AAA for our dates at PBH, but they will at HRH.  So dates remain the same, just different hotel!
Please add me to the ever-growing list!


----------



## bubba's mom

matysgrandma said:


> Just got a phone call from UOR to let me know they *won't be honoring AAA for our dates at PBH*, but they will at HRH.  So dates remain the same, just different hotel!
> Please add me to the ever-growing list!




why??


----------



## AlexandNessa

matysgrandma said:


> Just got a phone call from UOR to let me know they won't be honoring AAA for our dates at PBH, but they will at HRH.  So dates remain the same, just different hotel!
> Please add me to the ever-growing list!



Yeah, I'm with Bubba's Mom on this one ... WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?!  I have never heard of that one before.  I hope this isn't a new precedent.  Did you by any chance ask them why they wouldn't honor the AAA rate at PBH?  Now, you had a suite at the PBH:  was that a comped Platinum upgrade?   When you switched over to the HRH, did you also get a suite?  Is your HRH AAA rate higher than your original PBH rate?  (Our AAA rate at HRH was $242.10/comped to a King Suite, but we could've had a Portofino suite for $239.10 with AAA in October).


P.S.  Sorry for the 3rd degree; I am just totally interested in this one!


----------



## matysgrandma

Trust me, I was as confused as you are.  All she could tell me is that they are not honoring the AAA rate with the comp to a King Suite at PBH.  and yes, I had been quoted the $239.20 and yeah, I DEFINITELY questioned the higher rate of $241.10 with the upgrade to a King Suite.  She kept telling me that they are blocking out ALL October weekends at PBH because of HHN.  I had told her I'd never heard of that and she kept apologizing.  So I took the HRH, which is a great hotel, but I got off the phone still somewhat confused.  I think I might try giving them a call again today just to see what's up.


----------



## matysgrandma

Just as FYI, I just got off the phone with UOR and they again confirmed that they could not honor the AAA rate at PBH for my dates, but they could honor the rate and upgrade at HRH and at RPH.  She did go and speak to her superviser to make sure she was giving me the correct info.  She could not tell me if the AAA rate was available in the past for my October dates.


----------



## macraven

AAA was honored for PBH last october.

when i called and booked hrh, pbh was available for the aaa rate for october.
i asked about the rates for it also in case hrh would not have a suite available for my date.

i checked dates and prices first with aaa before i booked hrh.

the aph rates were not released when i called to book my october 07 stay.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Wow!  Thanks for the update, matysgrandma!  (I hope you know that I in no way disbelieve you because I totally believe you; I just find this one incredulous!).  I wonder what gives:  I mean, PBH:  tons of suite upgrades available.  In fact, PBH is ALWAYS the easiest to score a suite upgrade for.  HRH:  only, what, like 16 suites available for comped upgrades?  HRH is by far the hardest to get a comped upgrade for.  I wonder just what in the world they're thinking?!


----------



## matysgrandma

AlexandNessa said:


> Wow!  Thanks for the update, matysgrandma!  (I hope you know that I in no way disbelieve you because I totally believe you; I just find this one incredulous!).  I wonder what gives:  I mean, PBH:  tons of suite upgrades available.  In fact, PBH is ALWAYS the easiest to score a suite upgrade for.  HRH:  only, what, like 16 suites available for comped upgrades?  HRH is by far the hardest to get a comped upgrade for.  I wonder just what in the world they're thinking?!



Yeah, I know.  We usually stay at PBH at least 4 times a year, never had a problem before with AAA rates and upgrades.  But you know, I haven't stayed at HRH in about 5 years, so I think this is a good thing.  Was told that all the rooms there were updated (and they all have really nice flat screen tv's). So I'm not crying over this one!


----------



## tlinus

matysgrandma said:


> Yeah, I know.  We usually stay at PBH at least 4 times a year, never had a problem before with AAA rates and upgrades.  But you know, I haven't stayed at HRH in about 5 years, so I think this is a good thing.  Was told that all the rooms there were updated (and they all have really nice flat screen tv's). So I'm not crying over this one!



OH _ it's all about the KARMA baby.........


----------



## macraven

matysgrandma said:


> Yeah, I know.  We usually stay at PBH at least 4 times a year, never had a problem before with AAA rates and upgrades.  But you know, I haven't stayed at HRH in about 5 years, so I think this is a good thing.  Was told that all the rooms there were updated (and they all have really nice flat screen tv's). So I'm not crying over this one!





you will like hrh.
be sure to tell them when you check in you don't want a room that is like a mile from the elevator..........some of the rooms wing off and it's a long hike to the elevator.

the stairs take forever if you are on the 6th or 7th floor.

be sure to give us a trip report when you get back.
i always tell people that.  in all my trips, i have yet done one.....


----------



## matysgrandma

macraven said:


> you will like hrh.
> be sure to tell them when you check in you don't want a room that is like a mile from the elevator..........some of the rooms wing off and it's a long hike to the elevator.
> 
> the stairs take forever if you are on the 6th or 7th floor.
> 
> be sure to give us a trip report when you get back.
> i always tell people that.  in all my trips, i have yet done one.....



Thanks for the heads up!  I will actually call and put in a request.  Any good room numbers you can think of off hand?


----------



## macraven

matysgrandma said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I will actually call and put in a request.  Any good room numbers you can think of off hand?



when i stay club, i get room 7100.
if i stay 6th floor, it is 6100.

you are only one walk way down the hall from the elevator.
get off the elevator and make a sharp right.

6100/7100/5100 etc will be at the open corridor on the right where you will see two other hallways

your view will be of the park, it's beautiful.

you get a great view and short walk to the elevator.
you will love it.

i have some other rooms if you prefer a different view.


----------



## d4est

Are there any club level smoking rooms that you would recommend?  (yeah, unfortunately DH smokes)


----------



## macraven

d4est said:


> Are there any club level smoking rooms that you would recommend?  (yeah, unfortunately DH smokes)



there are some but not sure which rooms/floors they are on.  there are some on the club level though.
i'll have to check my notes which section has the smoking area.

i remember 3 years ago, the staff said to smoke in the stairway area if you didn't have a smoking room.  i saw lots of cig butts there.

this was before lou left and carlton took over as GM at hrh.


----------



## d4est

Thanks for looking into this for me!


----------



## matysgrandma

macraven said:


> when i stay club, i get room 7100.
> if i stay 6th floor, it is 6100.
> 
> you are only one walk way down the hall from the elevator.
> get off the elevator and make a sharp right.
> 
> 6100/7100/5100 etc will be at the open corridor on the right where you will see two other hallways
> 
> your view will be of the park, it's beautiful.
> 
> you get a great view and short walk to the elevator.
> you will love it.
> 
> i have some other rooms if you prefer a different view.



Thanks for the info.  I'm going to call tomorrow to put in a room request.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## goofy!

Just marking to where I have updated.

Carry on all


----------



## KLAIT

May 4 - May 7 HRH


----------



## rainy~daze

Dec 07-RPR then BWV
1st time at Universal!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## traceycooper

Just booked yesterday for our first visit to RPR 
19th Aug - 24th Aug 2008
I like to plan ahead


----------



## disneyfan67

My family and I will be checking in to the PBH on July 26th to July 28th. It's our first time doing Universal and I wanted to shake up our upcomming WDW trip a little. If all goes well, I'll be doing this every time we visit Orlando.


----------



## Melanie230

Since I heard of the unofficial get together the last week of June we changed our reservations to June 25-30.


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

Aug 12-14, PBH


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> Since I heard of the unofficial get together the last week of June we changed our reservations to June 25-30.




Are you serious???  We are definately planning to get together.....so far it's looking like the Porch (of Indecision @ Margaritaville)....time, date and "name" for party still undecided.....but   for joining us......it's gonna be fun!!!  (i just hope we don't get "kicked" out   for being "rowdy"......


----------



## tlinus

d4est said:


> Are there any club level smoking rooms that you would recommend?  (yeah, unfortunately DH smokes)



Far from the elevator but we had 7132 and it had a park/pool view....funny thing isd, you couldn't really tell it was a smoking room except for the ashtray in there - they do a good job with cleaning up the odor 

This is an unzoomed view from October but you can see the Globe, Jimmy Neutron, and way in the distance is IOA


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> Are you serious???  We are definately planning to get together.....so far it's looking like the Porch (of Indecision @ Margaritaville)....time, date and "name" for party still undecided.....but   for joining us......it's gonna be fun!!!  (i just hope we don't get "kicked" out   for being "rowdy"......



   
I am so bummed.  A party and I can't be there!  And at my favorite place of all.  Somebody has to have a raspberry margarita - frozen for me.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> there are some but not sure which rooms/floors they are on.  there are some on the club level though.
> i'll have to check my notes which section has the smoking area.
> 
> i remember 3 years ago, the staff said to smoke in the stairway area if you didn't have a smoking room.  i saw lots of cig butts there.
> 
> this was before lou left and carlton took over as GM at hrh.





i called and recieved the info for you.
smoking rooms in standard garden and pool views scattered on floors 1 - 6

for club level, smoking only in the king or queen deluxe rooms.
there are 4 king and 4 queen deluxes on club level, floor 7
this is for hrh


----------



## d4est

Thanks for the info.  I guess I either cough up the money for a deluxe or the smoking will be done in the stairway.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> I am so bummed.  A party and I can't be there!  And at my favorite place of all.  *Somebody has to have a raspberry margarita - frozen for me*.




I will  I will  I will 


btw.....You can come......everyone's invited!!!


----------



## dave45

3/25 - 3/29 rpr - honeymoon


----------



## tlinus

d4est said:


> Thanks for the info.  I guess I either cough up the money for a deluxe or the smoking will be done in the stairway.



Our room was not a deluxe and it was a smoking room - It was a 2 Queen bed and it was #7132


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Our room was not a deluxe and it was a smoking room - It was a 2 Queen bed and it was #7132



if you were club, then i would imagine the front desk allowed you to smoke in the room due a request.

all i know is what they told me when i called and what i observed in the stairway and told by the maids there.


----------



## d4est

tlinus said:


> Our room was not a deluxe and it was a smoking room - It was a 2 Queen bed and it was #7132



...but was it club level?  macraven was saying that the only smoking rooms are "in standard garden and pool views scattered on floors 1 - 6

for club level, smoking only in the king or queen deluxe rooms.
there are 4 king and 4 queen deluxes on club level, floor 7
this is for hrh"


----------



## macraven

i'm curious too now.

hrh always has the right to change the smoking rooms but i know smoking in standards are allowed in certain rooms floor 1-6 and specific rooms in club at deluxe.

if you were not in any of those rooms, then i would have to say the front desk made an exception.  or if you found an ashtray in the room, it might have been left there by error by the cleaning staff.

fill us in.


----------



## d4est

yeah, fill us in.  Now.  Dang it.  Heheheh....


----------



## tlinus

LOL!
When I made my reservation, I requested a queen club room, smoking. I checked in at 8am on October 19th and the room was ready. I went up and checked out the room and it was indeed a poolview queen club smoking room. 

I just made reservations for our upcoming trip and requested the same thing Queen Club Room, smoking.....so who knows, maybe I will end up with a queen deluxe room (I did give them my Lowes number)!! Eh, a girl can wish, right??!!??


----------



## d4est

Well, thank you!  I just called.  I asked & was told that, yes there are smoking rooms on club level (floor 7) & they were all in one wing.  I asked her to note that I would like a pool view.  I also asked if my loews # was on my ressie.  She came back & said that she put down our "amenities" request of receiving the paper and milk & cookies.  Okay!  Yippie skippie!

Now to wait & see...

276 days 9 hours 45 minutes...


----------



## macraven

maybe when the  hrh was renovated, they moved the smoking rooms to one wing only.

last year was the first year i have not stayed at hrh, i stayed at rph instead.

glad you found the smoking room.
hope you get the pool view


----------



## indigoxtreme

We will be going June 2 for 7 nights to Caribbean Beach with Grandchildren
July28th for 8 nights to Port Orleans French Quarter DH, ME and our Mothers
November 25th Port Orleans French Quarter Just Us to see our Friends from the UK


----------



## Melanie230

We added a day so throw me over into that July group too.


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> We added a day so throw me over into that July group too.



  welcome to July....cya there


----------



## MrsMud

We will be there Sept. 12-16.  
Haven't booked a hotel yet, leaning toward RPH this time after 4 stays at HRH.


----------



## swanwed6206

Sorry!  We just changed our ressies to HRH ... same dates in late May!!


----------



## coastergirls

We are going club at HRH from 1st to 3rd October if I don't change my mind and swao it back to PBH.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We will be at the RPR August 29 to Sept. 3rd. I was all set to stay at the Embassy Suites, but dh decided he doesn't want to wait in long lines!


----------



## ATAfamily

Sorry for the changes.  We are now not going 4/22 - 4/27 but are now going from 6/26 - 6/29 @ HRH and then switching to PBH 6/29 - 7/2

Thanks!


----------



## goNDmay9

Booked for June 13 - 16th.  PBH.  YIPPEEE SKIPPEEE.  

Still debating whether to upgrade to a suite....


----------



## texas munchkin

06/04-06/08/07 Hard Rock


----------



## Mom23chicklets

We're going 4/14 - 4/21.  Staying offsite.  Can't wait, will be our first time to Universal!


----------



## bubba's mom

ATAfamily said:


> Sorry for the changes.  We are now not going 4/22 - 4/27 but are now going from 6/26 - 6/29 @ HRH and then switching to PBH 6/29 - 7/2
> 
> Thanks!




Decided to change huh....    guess we'll be seeing YOU at the DISmeet there, huh??


----------



## TraceyL

Apr 16 RPR - just one night


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Decided to change huh....    guess we'll be seeing YOU at the DISmeet there, huh??



Hey -  I would rather meet you than me as well!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Hey -  I would rather meet you than me as well!!!



ugh...that's just wrong!  

btw...i thought you were sneaking away and joining us??


----------



## macraven

TraceyL said:


> Apr 16 RPR - just one night



traceyL, that's all you need, one night on site and get 2 full days of fotl !
enjoy your stay there


----------



## bush

We'll be at RPR 6/2 - 6/7!!


----------



## curlyjbs

Aug 21 - one night for sure........working on DH to agree to a few more!

~Connie


----------



## damo

April 25-29 at HRH.  $144/night APH rate garden view standard room.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## vatmark

First trip will be August 2008 (17-22). It's such a long way off 

Annie


----------



## lovetheparks

May 3-5 at HRH

October 5 or 6 for HHN - HRH


----------



## Detailor

Just me and DD (15) for June 30 - July 7.  
Staying at Disney's SSR.
Playing at Islands and Universal.

Dick Taylor


----------



## mickeydumplings

Staying ar Disneys Pop

1st Aug at RPR and doing the both parks

12th Aug at HRH doing both parks for a while and going to watch TNA 
again 







Debb ie


----------



## margaritabnl

April 16 for 3 nights at the Hard Rock Hotel. First time back since May 2001.


----------



## macraven

lovetheparks said:


> May 3-5 at HRH
> 
> October 5 or 6 for HHN - HRH



me too.......will be at hrh 4-8.

i'll look for you !!


----------



## DonnaLeah

We're staying at RPH July 27th to July 31st!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## VacationD

Will be at RPR 7/4-7/12 our first trip and we are so excited!!!

VacationD


----------



## lookingforward

We will be at the hard rock from March 31 through April 3. Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## JenLynn

We will be at HRH 6/28/07 - 7/2/07 .... after many Disney trips this is our first to US and IOA... so excited!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Long weekend getaway at RPR set for Sept. 13-16!!


----------



## Akdar

I just made it official  ,  I booked the HRH October 26th-28th! ($265 per night, APH rate for 3 adults)  We're staying at a timeshare swap (in Kissimmee, exactly 12.5 miles from the parks) from October 19th to October 26th.  It works out great, because during HHN, the parks are pretty dead during the day, especially in the AM, so not needing the FOTL, while having a huge 2 unit townhouse to stay in is great) 
Then, having the FOTL for the last weekend of HHN is awesome.  (that's what we did on 2006, worked out really well!  )

October will not be here soon enough!


----------



## bubba's mom

Yay for you Mike  



'bout time


----------



## DoleWhipMom

We are going 6/30 to 7/9 - Staying at PBH.  Also doing Sea World and Discovery Cove.  This is our 3rd trip to US.


----------



## bubba's mom

DoleWhipMom said:


> We are going 6/30 to 7/9 - Staying at PBH.  Also doing Sea World and Discovery Cove.  This is our 3rd trip to US.




please let me know when you complete a TR for DC....we are thinking of going there in 2009(i know, i plan *ahead*!    )


----------



## DoleWhipMom

No problem.  I love planning ahead too !  Just let me know if there are any specifics you are looking for.


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> please let me know when you complete a TR for DC....we are thinking of going there in 2009(i know, i plan *ahead*!    )


My wife was just asking me about going there after seeing a commercial for it the other night!  Wow, what a coincidence!


----------



## bubba's mom

> My wife was just asking me about going there after seeing a commercial for it the other night! Wow, what a coincidence!



i've been planning that for awhile......wanted to wait till DS was old enuf to remember and appreciate it.  we'll be going in June of 2009


----------



## bubba's mom

DoleWhipMom said:


> No problem.  I love planning ahead too !  Just let me know if there are any specifics you are looking for.



Looking for everything!!!    I haven't done much research, but i have an idea what it's about.  We would love to swim w/ the dolphins and snorkel.  I think it's a "day" thing.....and i know it's limited attendance....so, will have to book early. 


(I think i shoulda booked THAT first before the Disney cruise as far as the snorkeling goes!)


----------



## goofy!

Sorry for the late update - we were in California.  All updated through here.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hope California was fun!


----------



## traceycooper

Were visiting RPR 19th - 24th Aug 2008


----------



## wdwluver

6/19 -24 offsite.

Thanks.


----------



## curlyjbs

curlyjbs said:


> Aug 21 - one night for sure........working on DH to agree to a few more!
> 
> ~Connie




OOPS!  Got my dates wrong  8/23-24  RPR!    

See you all there!
~Connie


----------



## NYMom

Our First family trip to US/IOA is July 13-18, 2007   RPR


----------



## tink606

We'll be @ RPR May 4-6 for a short getaway and Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

HRH October 19th-21st. Halloween Horror Nights!!!!!


----------



## LukenDC

I'll be at Portofino Bay Sept. 17-20.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## NYMom

We'll be @ RPR July 13-18th 

Thank You


----------



## tonkadave

HRH Club 5/28/07-6/1/07


----------



## LEANNE1302

Leanne1302 going to WDW/USF/IOA last 2 weeks in October.  me, husband, brother in law and son(9).....cant wait


----------



## tricky1

May 19th-22nd  RPR.

Just can't wait till Oct.....must return!!!!


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## patster734

Just booked RPR for May 17 to May 21.  Gotta love those Southwest Ding prices!  With our previous credit balance, round trip for both my wife and I is $99.20 charged to the cc!  The balance had to be used by June.


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Just booked RPR for May 17 to May 21.  Gotta love those Southwest Ding prices!  With our previous credit balance, round trip for both my wife and I is $99.20 charged to the cc!  *The balance had to be used by June*.



sorry to go a little OT....but, when you say "used by", do you mean "purchased by" or "physically flown by"??  Just asking because we have a $400 credit to use and i'm not sure if it's: i have to buy tickets by the date or actually fly and use them by said date??  TIA (I'm a newb to SW credits   )


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> sorry to go a little OT....but, when you say "used by", do you mean "purchased by" or "physically flown by"??  Just asking because we have a $400 credit to use and i'm not sure if it's: i have to buy tickets by the date or actually fly and use them by said date??  TIA (I'm a newb to SW credits   )



That's a good question and to be honest I really don't know.  I've talked to a co-worker about this and we both agreed that it refers to travel date not booking date.  That's why I booked a trip in May because our remaining balance expires in June.

Looking at the email pertaining to the fund-creating booking, it says this:



> All travel involving funds from this Confirm no. must be
> completed by 06/13/07



I hope this helps!


----------



## noseybuddy

Portofino Bay  8/17 - 8/21


----------



## wintergreen

Portofino Bay, May 26-28.


----------



## JMCDAD

HRH 7/10-7/16 
First time


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> sorry to go a little OT....but, when you say "used by", do you mean "purchased by" or "physically flown by"??  Just asking because we have a $400 credit to use and i'm not sure if it's: i have to buy tickets by the date or actually fly and use them by said date??  TIA (I'm a newb to SW credits   )



Hi Bubba's mom,

I was looking out on the transportation threads and saw this one that you might be interested in: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431569


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> sorry to go a little OT....but, when you say "used by", do you mean "purchased by" or "physically flown by"??  Just asking because we have a $400 credit to use and i'm not sure if it's: i have to buy tickets by the date or actually fly and use them by said date??  TIA (I'm a newb to SW credits   )



I've had credit lots of times on SW. The date is a use by/fly by date. But, if you call them they will extend it one time by six months.


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

Had to change my dates from Aug 12-14 to July 15-17. (it's getting harder ad harder to schedule around my kids' activities) Thought I would lose my Platinum Lowe's upgrade at PBH because AAA was showing no available rates at that time and I really wasn't prepared to pay rack. The lady I talked to at Universal did it, though  So we still get our Portofino Suite for $239/nt.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Rpr  5/7 $124 Aph
Hrh 5/8  $144 Aph


----------



## d4est

How far out do they release ap rates?  I am at HRH  12/14-17th, club king room at $279 AAA.  I will buy the ap if it beats the AAA rate.  Then, I may be able to con DH into another trip Presidents week or maybe the end of March!


----------



## bubba's mom

d4est said:


> *How far out do they release ap rates? * I am at HRH  12/14-17th, club king room at $279 AAA.  I will buy the ap if it beats the AAA rate.  Then, I may be able to con DH into another trip Presidents week or maybe the end of March!



appx. 3-6 months


----------



## d4est

Thank you!


----------



## jayster

Jayster...5/26-5/31...RPR


----------



## daywalker

May 17-26 - HRH King Suite (Loews plat upgrade) $215+tax per night 
APH rates were available for our dates when booking but we wanted the free suite upgrade


----------



## ATAfamily

Sorry, I am changing my hotel info. once again (and hopefully the last time) 

Old:  HRH 6/26 - 6/29 then PBR 6/29 - 7/2

New:  RPR 6/26 - 7/2

I was hoping that the rates would drop lower but it just looks like HRH & the PBR will eventually sell out so no cheap APH rates.  That's OK, we love the RPR and the rate is better too.  Maybe on our next trip we can try one of the other hotels.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## rlduvall

Hello   We will be there 10/13 - 10/16; staying at RPR for AAA rate of $191. per night.


----------



## goofy!

updated.

Shamelessly pilfered dates from Jodi's thread. 

But since Jodi's is now a sticky - this thread is going to be left to die.  So, please post on the date and rate thread.

Edited to add:  Just noticed that Jodi made it easy for me.  Lists are now in sync as of 5/11/07.  Everyone who was on Jodi's front page that was not on this list's front page have now been added to this list.

Please let me know if your dates in the date and rate thread were only posts for fee quotes and they are not the actual dates you are going.  

But unless there is a need for both threads, everybody should post on the date and rate thread to lessen confusion.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Shamelessly pilfered dates from Jodi's thread.
> 
> But since Jodi's is now a sticky - *this thread is going to be left to die*.  So, please post on the date and rate thread.



   i always checked this site for the dates peeps were going...especially when i wanted to see who would be there when i was to organize a DIS meet.....  i liked having the dates "upfront"....but, thank you for the time you put into it....i will miss it


----------



## d4est




----------



## Goofy Gaz

Hi,
    My family and mysel are counting down the 'wet' uk days!!!
Going 11/11 to 14/11.


----------



## Dicecatt

Hi!  We will be staying at Portofino Bay (1st Universal trip) from Sept 5-8, then we move to the Polynesian at Disney Sept 8-15.


----------



## jlbower79

I'll be offsite - DoubleTree - 06/04-06/08 2007


----------



## sraiford

June 13-18 SSR  
June18-19 POP


----------



## Holly Goheavy

July 2-6 PBH


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Hi Holly (love your name),

My family will be at the PBH during the same time - hope to run into you.


----------



## jewell

August 12 -16 at RPR!!!


----------



## xmattodx

August 16 PBH 
August 18-21 PBH


----------



## Rags

8/31/07 - 9/3/07 staying at the RPH. This will be our first time staying on site! We are thrilled!!!


----------



## disneyqt

WE HAVE THIRTEEN DAYS LEFT.  I'M ALREADY PACKED


----------



## Holly Goheavy

DoleWhipMom-

  I'll be the chubby redhead with the quiet husband and extremely active and LOUD 4 year old little boy and the quiet 16 year old girl.   That'd be great to run into you


----------



## Patita

July 19-24


----------



## Cass

I just booked PBR for Aug 2 - 6th


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

goofy! said:


> Post your dates and where you are staying!!!



You can add us to the list - October 6th to 21st - offsite


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Change in plans:

Sept. 12-16 will be at HRH and Nov. trip will be timeshare only!
Thanks!!


----------



## goofy!

Patita said:


> July 19-24



Patita - where are you staying?


----------



## JalensMom

July 21 - 26, RPR


----------



## Ramule

July 19-21,RPR


----------



## Lady V

HRH -august 1-5,2007 coming from Disney Beach Club Villas


----------



## Patita

I forgot to tell my hotel, we're going to RPH


----------



## ky07

going june 4th to 11 th if our plane isn't delayed cause it suppose to be thunder storms on the day we fly out so everybody keep thier fingers crossed and oh i forgot we will be staying at doubletree at entrance to universal.


----------



## cbdmhgp

C'mon Goofy, update the list


----------



## goofy!

cbdmhgp said:


> C'mon Goofy, update the list


Well, it _is _up-to-date.  I just didn't bump it from the second page - Less work that way 

Thanks for bringing it up to the front again.


----------



## roe

I changed my dates and my Disney Resort!  We were going 8/17-8/26.  Now we will be at PBH from 8/7-8/10 and The Beach Club from 8/10-8/16!!!


----------



## NYMom

I noticed my dates were listed as 7/23-7/18.

I wish we could stay for a year, but have to get back to reality  

Our dates for RPR are 7/13-7/18


Thanks for maintaining this list.
Hopefully we will be able to meet fellow DISers.

Is there any ways to ID fellow DISers like the lime green Mickey head @ WDW?


----------



## vatmark

Hey wait.  I just noticed I'm down for 2007. I'm not going in 2007. Im  going in 2008.

Change me to August 17-22 2008. I can have a category all my own. What can I say. I start planning early. And it's a good thing because I have learned so much from this board.

Annie


----------



## bubba's mom

vatmark said:


> I start planning early.



WOW   i'll say!!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I just looked to see who will be there and realized that I did not update my dates for July.  We will be at RPR 7/31-8/5.


----------



## nyfinfan

First time to UO. Will be @ HRH August 22nd to 24th


----------



## Flyin2MCO

Pbh 6/25-27, Hrh 10/14-16


----------



## WeirdEyes

HRH - 7/4/07 - 7/7/07

Can't wait!


----------



## goofy!

Everything fixed.

If anybody finds anymore of my typos - let me know.

And start planning your 2008 vacations.  Vatmark seems so lonely way down there in August of 2008.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Umm, I'm almost afraid to tell you we added a day. My dates are now 8/29 - 9/4.

Thanks!


----------



## d4est

Well...since you asked...my username is d4*est* not d4_*test*_


----------



## goofy!

Worfiedoodles said:


> Umm, I'm almost afraid to tell you we added a day. My dates are now 8/29 - 9/4.
> 
> Thanks!



added the day


----------



## goofy!

d4est said:


> Well...since you asked...my username is d4*est* not d4_*test*_


Fixed it.  Thanks for letting me know


----------



## goofy!

Anybody else catch where I tried to type before my coffee?  

Just let me know


----------



## bubba's mom

nah......you're doing a GREAT job!!    I'm really glad you decided to keep up this thread!


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> nah......you're doing a GREAT job!!    I'm really glad you decided to keep up this thread!



Hey - I tried to let it slip to the second page


----------



## faindrops27

Ok, so I will be in universal for HHN Oct 24-28th 2007


Then sometime in August 2008. We are definately staying at the RPR. Dates are not in stone, as we are trying to figure out, how they will fit in with our post trip to Disney. But, I am thinking definately on or near the 17th of August, as that is my birthday! Thanks for posting this thread. This is a great idea!


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Hey - I tried to let it slip to the second page



nah...i notice a LOT of people trying UO for the first time recently and in the near future...... you know DISer's.....if they can meet another one in the "homeland", they will!


----------



## macraven

faindrops27 said:


> Ok, so I will be in universal for HHN Oct 24-28th 2007
> 
> But, I am thinking definately on or near the 17th of August, as that is my birthday!




another august homie here......a few days after you faindrops.


----------



## d4est

goofy! said:


> Fixed it.  Thanks for letting me know



Hey, it was no biggie, I just figured since you were doin' typo fixes... 
It's an awesome list.  Thanks for keeping it up.  Nice to see who is where & when.

BTW...  this is my 4000th post!


----------



## bubba's mom

d4est said:


> BTW...  this is my 4000th post!





     YAY you!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

OP -- You are doing an awesome job! Thanks for keeping this thread current!


----------



## mamato4

Our first trip is June 21-24th 2007. Staying at Hard Rock


----------



## CindyandBrice

First time on-site

Oct 19-Oct 21, RPR


Cindy


----------



## Colorado DISers

June 26th - 29th 2008 RPH


----------



## d4est

bubba's mom said:


> YAY you!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



Thank you!  Dis rocks it!


----------



## LeCras

We'll be in Portofino Bay 2-3 September, lovely finish to a nice long trip:

2 nights in WDW Hilton
10 nights at Sratoga Springs
3 nights onboard Disney Wonder
...and then off to Universal!

Can't wait!!  

Charlotte


----------



## traceycooper

I keep posting but not been added to the list yet!
4th - 19th Aug 08 WDW pop, 19 - 24th Aug 08 RPR


----------



## goofy!

traceycooper said:


> I keep posting but not been added to the list yet!
> 4th - 19th Aug 08 WDW pop, 19 - 24th Aug 08 RPR



I moved you to 2008.  I had added you, but unfortunately, didn't read your post well enough and had added you to August of 2007.  Sorry about that


----------



## wwessing

April 25 - May 4, 2008, HRH


----------



## AllieKat

10/13/2007 to 10/17/2007 - HRH!  Thank you!


----------



## Claire L

PBH Oct 16th for one night  Will have stayed at all three then 

Claire


----------



## Motherfletcher

PBH 7/1 and 7/2 and maybe 3.  I don't know if you will even have time to get this on the list, Goofy?


----------



## inmyis

This is pretty cool  

We will be there with our friends at RPH from 7-8 to 7-13...YEE-HAA


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> PBH 7/1 and 7/2 and maybe 3.  I don't know if you will even have time to get this on the list, Goofy?



Got it in there with a few days to spare    Have a GREAT time!

-Michele


----------



## SpideyHulk24

09/01-09/04 Hrh!!!!


----------



## goofy!

SpideyHulk24 said:


> 09/01-09/04 Hrh!!!!



Welcome back!  Don't be a stranger for this long again!


----------



## calgarygary

PBH June 30 - July 4th
I've been bad about adding our name to the list.  Leaving in 2 days to do some serious shopping before we switch over to the PBH for our first ever suite upgrade.


----------



## sunni0913

2-17 to 2-22 offsite


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## tink606

Hubby and I will be staying @ the Royal Pacific Resort from 
10/19/2007-10/21/2007 for HHN 2007.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

My sister decided she needed to get away so I helped her pick a place... We leave Thursday! 

07/05 - 07/09 HRH


----------



## highlander447

Hi staying at RPR 16th Oct-21st Oct 2007


----------



## Claire L

highlander447 said:


> Hi staying at RPR 16th Oct-21st Oct 2007



May see you out there 

Claire


----------



## Akdar

Claire L said:


> May see you out there
> 
> Claire



As might I!  I am tentatively scheduled to be in Orlando from 10-19 to 10-28, with the last 3 days at the HRH.  I will not be 100% sure of the trip until the end of this month, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed  If things work out the way I hope, and the trip happens, I'll be at HHN 10-24 or 10-25 (maybe both with the Frequent Fear Pass) and definitely 10-26.  I'll buy the EP for Friday the 26th, it was so worth it last year!
Mike


----------



## traceycooper

goofy! said:


> *Traceycooper wrote:*
> I keep posting but not been added to the list yet!
> 4th - 19th Aug 08 WDW pop, 19 - 24th Aug 08 RPR
> *Goofy replied:*
> I moved you to 2008. I had added you, but unfortunately, didn't read your post well enough and had added you to August of 2007.  Sorry about that



Thanks Goofy  
Sorry to be a pain, but you didnt read my last post very well either!!!
You have me at RPR from 14th Aug - its from the 19th


----------



## pluto's fan

We'll be there!! Staying at the PBH 10/18-10/21 for HHN.
Can't Wait!!


----------



## goofy!

traceycooper said:


> Thanks Goofy
> Sorry to be a pain, but you didnt read my last post very well either!!!
> You have me at RPR from 14th Aug - its from the 19th



Just trying to give you a little longer vacation at RPR and a bit shorter at WDW  

Anyway, apologies again.  I think I have it all straightened out now.


----------



## TraceyL

We're booked - HRH on Oct 25th


----------



## traceycooper

goofy! said:


> Just trying to give you a little longer vacation at RPR and a bit shorter at WDW
> 
> Anyway, apologies again.  I think I have it all straightened out now.



You have nothing to apologise for  
Thanks for straightening me out  
& doing a great job keeping this thread up to date


----------



## squitty

Hi 
I've just booked today staying at HRH 21st and 22nd Sept 07


----------



## slk537

We'll be there!  We stayed a few nights at RPR in May 2006 and would love to head over for a night on our next trip in November:

November 29 at the Portofino Bay.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Albertan mom

We are excited and thrilled to be at:

Royal Pacific, Aug 23-26

It is our first time at Universal, we are sooooo pumped!!!


----------



## jillybeene71

going 12/30-31 2007 the exact hotel is still in question


----------



## goofy!

Albertan mom said:


> We are excited and thrilled to be at:
> 
> Royal Pacific, Aug 23-26
> 
> It is our first time at Universal, we are sooooo pumped!!!



The Royal Pacific is such a great hotel.  Let us know how you liked it when you get back!


----------



## princess sydnee

princess sydnee...........11/17/07 - 11/21/07.....HRH or RPR can't choose


----------



## goofy!




----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

I'm sneaking back for a fix the day before our cruise  

RPR - 12/1

able to switch today after receving the "apology" from last trip - woo-hoo


----------



## AlexandNessa

Janet, maybe we'll see you there.  We are currently at HRH 11/28 - 12/3.  

I would really have liked to have stayed at RPR instead, but there are no King Suites for that weekend, and I wanted my plat upgrade!


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> Janet, maybe we'll see you there. We are currently at HRH 11/28 - 12/3.
> 
> I would really have liked to have stayed at RPR instead, but there are no King Suites for that weekend, and I wanted my plat upgrade!


 
sweet...a suite , enjoy.

we'll be rolling into the parks hopefully before noon; think they're open till 6 ish; or maybe we'll get lucky since it's Saturday & it'll be later.  Catching a crack of dawn flight outta PIT, we'll be in bed in early that night -ha.  As time get's closer, let me know your schedule.

we were able to use our "credit" @ RPR even though rooms aren't showing available.  The TM checked & there isn't a min. night stay for the weekend in force, nor did she see a confirmed convention ; had to over-ride via GM & book the night.  Since they were making nice due to experience end of June, they worked it out.

I'd keep checking to see if it opens up JIK, wonder if there's some other function @ RPR that weekend - large wedding?


----------



## Sharon G

Pbh 8/17-8/20 2007.


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> sweet...a suite , enjoy.
> 
> we'll be rolling into the parks hopefully before noon; think they're open till 6 ish; or maybe we'll get lucky since it's Saturday & it'll be later.  Catching a crack of dawn flight outta PIT, we'll be in bed in early that night -ha.  As time get's closer, let me know your schedule.
> 
> we were able to use our "credit" @ RPR even though rooms aren't showing available.  The TM checked & there isn't a min. night stay for the weekend in force, nor did she see a confirmed convention ; had to over-ride via GM & book the night.  Since they were making nice due to experience end of June, they worked it out.
> 
> I'd keep checking to see if it opens up JIK, wonder if there's some other function @ RPR that weekend - large wedding?



I dunno what's up with all the King Suites booked.  It's Saturday and *I think* Sunday night that's ruining it (it's available on all the other nights).  Who goes in and decides to take all the suites for just a weekend?  Wouldn't they rather be together and just rent a wing or something?   

I'm sure we'll talk more as the time gets closer.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## goofy!

updated through pm's


----------



## tlinus

you can take us out for November and we will be going 4/30 to 5/6 at HRH - just need to get the room


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> you can take us out for November and we will be going 4/30 to 5/6 at HRH - just need to get the room



Woot!  We will be going some time that week too (We will be doing a pre-cruise Uni stay, and our cruise leaves 5/3).  I'll buy you one of those dreadful Purple People Eaters.


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Woot!  We will be going some time that week too (We will be doing a pre-cruise Uni stay, and our cruise leaves 5/3).  I'll buy you one of those dreadful Purple People Eaters.



its a date   

We loved that week - it was all walk ons and the staff at the hotel said its one of if not THE slowest times of the year!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

We got our dates picked for next year  

Friday June 27-28 @ onsite hotel TBD
Wed. July 9-July 14 @ onsite hotel TBD

will *probably *be PBH, but a _slight _chance of HRH...but not likely 

(oh, and this trip _should _bump us to plat! 

)


----------



## Disny_Lvr

HRH 8/13 to 8/15 IOA, and USF


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> updated through here



  ....great job!


----------



## Akdar

Goofy
  Not sure if it matters much, but we're staying at the HRH, not the RPR October 26th to the 28th.  I loved the RPR, but wanted to try the HRH this time.  I can't wait, that's for sure!


----------



## goofy!

Akdar said:


> Goofy
> Not sure if it matters much, but we're staying at the HRH, not the RPR October 26th to the 28th.  I loved the RPR, but wanted to try the HRH this time.  I can't wait, that's for sure!



Sorry about that, I will get it changed


----------



## lassiem1127

We will be going Feb 3rd thru the 8th...gotta get away for mardi gras...staying at RPR


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Goofy
We have added on one more day! Can you change us from 7/17-7/20 to 7/17-7/21 at PBH.
Thanks


----------



## goofy!

Sharon G said:


> Hi Goofy
> We have added on one more day! Can you change us from 7/17-7/20 to 7/17-7/21 at PBH.
> Thanks



It's done


----------



## mulhjnr

Mulhjnr     HRH    Aug 25-Aug 29


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## mseg16222

leaving Aug 16 returning 19  HRH


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Changing dates in Nov. 
instead of 11/2-11/4, we are now doing 11/11-11/13 at RPR
thanks!


----------



## goofy!

updated through here
and...
Goofy!  
11/09 - 11/12 PBH tentative on kids' midterm schedules
           03/22 - 03/31 PBH cheerleading competition (just a warning for those who don't want to be at the parks with masses of cheerleaders )


----------



## perdidobay

Bookending a stay at Boardwalk villas in Jan 08 with one night at RPR on Jan 19th, and again at RPR on Jan 25th  

This is a repeat of our trip last year... I sooo love RPR! And our Powerpasses expire on Jan 26th...how's that for sqeezing on last use out of them


----------



## fajaragirl

Going on the 24th August for 4 nights club leel, Really excitied about it


----------



## rpbert1

Rates are out,  we will be there next year from
30th June to 21st July at RPR


----------



## Motherfletcher

PBH 8/27-8/30  $164 FLO rate.  All by myself!!!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

Well we are extending our trip from 2/17/08 - 2/20/08 so we can go back to HRH. Everyone loved it last year it was the highlight of our 3-weeks. The plane tickets are purchased and we check out of disney on 2/17, so we gotta stay someplace. Just waiting for some HRH rates to come out.


----------



## goofy!

fajaragirl said:


> Going on the 24th August for 4 nights club leel, Really excitied about it



Which hotel?? 

Have Fun!


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> PBH 8/27-8/30  $164 FLO rate.  All by myself!!!



I am sure we can find some kids and family to be roommates 

Anybody want to keep Motherfletcher company?


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## tricky1

Its been awhile since I have had time to post ,due to work and such.
 I didnt even think I was going to keep our Oct. trip, but everything
 is back on track,except I have to change my dates for our anniversary/
HHN  trip.
 we will be staying at the rpr oct. 21st-26th. now I must get caught up
on all of HHN information.


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## muffy0110

food and wine 10/30-11/12/07- Vistana


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Feb 15 - 18 PBH portofino suite

May 8 - 11 PBH villa suite (15 year anniversary)

July 3 - 6 HRH king suite

Aug 29 - Sept 1 PBH portofino suite

Nov 14 - 17 PBH portofino suite

Gotta love that platinum status!


----------



## 3kids1cat

rpr , for 4 fun filled nights, nov. 21-25 .


----------



## tiggerguy2000

My dates are July 3rd thru July 7th 2008 staying at the HRH Club Level

thanks for adding me on the list--- tiggerguy


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## LubyLoo

Hiya

Just joined up to this as i am a regular visitor to Walt Disney World Florida

I am off to Florida again in August Nxt Year just wondering if anyone is goin then, and i cud do wit some info on the Cruise Line as it will be my first time on the cruise! ded excited


----------



## LubyLoo

Luby Loo - 08/17 - 09/02


----------



## Motherfletcher

goofy! said:


> Anybody want to keep Motherfletcher company?



I was all alone in a 2000+ square feet hospitality suite.  
BTW, Goof, Heather is no longer there, Paul sent an email saying to contact him directly in the future.


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> I was all alone in a 2000+ square feet hospitality suite.
> BTW, Goof, Heather is no longer there, Paul sent an email saying to contact him directly in the future.



You Rock!  

Thanks for the info.  I had just sent an e-mail to Heather as she had promised me the Villa next March.  But the rates are out now and I hadn't received a confirmation.  I will forward her e-mails to Paul to see if he will honor her offer.


----------



## BiGGy

were back again at HRH 30/3/08 - 1/4/07
cant wait


----------



## Kate and Pete

We'll be there 2/16-2/22 - Maineiac - we should hook up and do pics. of us Maine-ahs in front of the entrance! 

Oh, and we're offsite.

Going to Universal in CA in April with 38 of my senior English students - we have a day scheduled for Universal between 4/21 and 4/25...I'm sure you'll recognize us!


----------



## ollie

RPR , OKW and BWV 8th Oct to 24th Oct 2007

Thanks Ian


----------



## Rags

Mark us down fro the RPR Aug 27th- Sept 1st!!!


----------



## JungleCruiser

Nov 17-24th


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## Judy from Boise

12/30-1/5 RP club


----------



## rie'smom

November 16 -23 BWV and PBH
May 23-June 6    BWV and either PBH or RPR


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## goofy!

updated with pm's


----------



## jaff87

Jaff87 - 8/10/08-8/13/08 - HRH - first time!


----------



## goofy!

jaff87 said:


> Jaff87 - 8/10/08-8/13/08 - HRH - first time!



You are added. Have a great time


----------



## liberalmouse

July 10 - July 14th, 2008.  Then on to WDW

Still deciding which hotel, but definitely on-site.


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## gopherit

Howdy - just noticed this thread.  Add the Gopherits for June 2-7 2008, please, at PBH!


----------



## goofy!

gopherit said:


> Howdy - just noticed this thread.  Add the Gopherits for June 2-7 2008, please, at PBH!


Updated.  Have a great trip!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey there girl.....

Please update me:

June 26-28 PBH
*AND*
July 9-12 PBH

  Will 'officially' put me in the "3-way" club  


Thanks!!!  You're a gem!


----------



## dramagirlem

add me 

1/12/07-1/12/08 Lol just kidding i wsh i was going for a year it might get old though


for real this time November 20-november 26 2007 im staying onsite at Hard Rock hotel


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> Hey there girl.....
> 
> Please update me:
> 
> June 26-28 PBH
> *AND*
> July 9-12 PBH
> 
> Will 'officially' put me in the "3-way" club
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  You're a gem!


  You Go Girl  

we still have yet to stay at HRH.


----------



## goofy!

dramagirlem said:


> add me
> 
> 1/12/07-1/12/08 Lol just kidding i wsh i was going for a year it might get old though
> 
> 
> for real this time November 20-november 26 2007 im staying onsite at Hard Rock hotel



Rule on the DIS - If you stay for a year, you need to invite all of us as guests during the year  

Have a great trip!


----------



## rpbert1

Need my dates changed to
30th June to 21st July RPR
Thankyou
Robert


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> You Go Girl
> 
> we still have yet to stay at HRH.



_Almost _booked first 2 nights at HRH when I saw the floorplan say the deluxe is 10 sq. ft. larger  ...but, when I checked Jodie's date/rate thread...PB was _cheaper _than HR   Eh...screw it...stick w/ that for now till we see what rates pop up.....

You should give HR a 1 night try...... I am hoping we don't have the 'noise' problem Robert had at PB this past summer....that would be a problem...but, I'm hoping his was just a noisy bunch...


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Need my dates changed to
> 30th June to 21st July RPR
> Thankyou
> Robert



  cya there!!!! We'll actually be cruisin' when you arrive...you might fly right over top of us   (I'll wave  )


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We switched from RPR to PBH for Nov. 11-13.   
Just had to sample all 3 hotels!


----------



## bubba's mom

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Just had to sample all 3 hotels!



Another member of the 3-way club    You'll definately be more help to others since staying at all 3 now!!!


----------



## pauldents

10/15/07 - 10/24/07 Hard Rock


----------



## vacation dreamer

We will be at RPH on Jan 24-28, 2008


----------



## pigby

We are staying at RPR from 27th August 2008 for 2 nights.


----------



## Sleepy

PBH August 24-29  

Ahhhh....to be in "Italy" and have carpet under my feet.


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## jtdl

January 16-21, DD, DS and myself at RPR.  DH isn't big on theme parks and has declined to join us    OH, but we'll have fun - first trip to Universal!


----------



## madaboutpooh

We will be there for the first time ever on October 4-7. It will be myself, DH and DD(11, almost 12). We want to stay onsight, but not sure which hotel yet.


----------



## mikem699

December 23-27 at HRH. Myself, DW, DS (7) and DS(4),


----------



## coffeeguy

DW, DD 6  and I will be staying at RPR Dec 19th - Dec 24th 07


----------



## ahowanitz

We'll be in WDW from 12/27-1/3 and then heading over to Universal at the RPR from 1/3-1/6!!!


----------



## yellowfish78

We'll be on our honeymoon staying at the HRH from 10/9/08 to 10/12/08!  Booked and confirmed today!  (I get a 4 night DCL; he gets HHN's.)  Gotta love the give and take!


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## bdink921

We're going to US/IOA for the first time 4/14-4/21/08!!!  Staying off site at Windsor Hills--we also have one left over plus from our old Disney park hoppers and some Disney reward dollars to spend over there too.  Can't wait for this trip!!


----------



## peel

May 15-18 @ RPR
I am _attempting_ to keep this a surprise from my DH for our 1 year anniversary.  I've almost spilled the beans a hundred times already though, so it will be amazing if I pull it off!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

peel said:


> May 15-18 @ RPR
> I am _attempting_ to keep this a surprise from my DH for our 1 year anniversary.  I've almost spilled the beans a hundred times already though, so it will be amazing if I pull it off!!!



(We will help you keep your secret...whenever you feel the need to 'spill', just come here  )


----------



## cheetara

*Cheetara & Gang 
Staying April 11-18, 2008
Offsite - Hawthorn Suites Universal *


----------



## madaboutpooh

When I posted the first time I was not sure where we were going to stay next October. Now I know. It will be RPR!!!


----------



## tink4ever

We are booked at HRH Nov 21-25 2007!! We haven't been in years!  I need to brush up on all of the IOA/US info.  Happy vacationing everyone!!


----------



## goofy!

updated.

I need a good updated smilie


----------



## MrsMud

We are planning on April 20 - 24.  Not sure yet which hotel.


----------



## ky07

We are planning july 6-11 and hopefully onsite at rpr


----------



## Cass

oops, never mind


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> We are planning july 6-11 and hopefully onsite at rpr



Cya there


----------



## rpbert1

goofy! said:


> updated.
> 
> I need a good updated smilie



  for all the hard work and keeping this thread updated
With a little help from you know who


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Cya there



Hope we all can find the time and meet each other and our family's


----------



## rpbert1

ky07 said:


> Hope we all can find the time and meet each other and our family's




Have you booked the RPR yet. should not be a problem ,we are meeting Bubbas Mom when there.


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> for all the hard work and keeping this thread updated
> With a *little help from you know who*



I agree...I check the first page out all the time!  And....who?  



ky07 said:


> Hope we all can find the time and meet each other and our family's



I do too   It's always nice to put faces with usernames...  



rpbert1 said:


> ....we are meeting Bubbas Mom when there.




OH YEAH!!!   And Lily is riding Hulk with us


----------



## jldunbar

RPR 3/19-3/22.

Followed by Disney's Wilderness Lodge for 8 nights - I DDDDDDDDread the lines without front of the line privlages!


----------



## ky07

rpbert1 said:


> Have you booked the RPR yet. should not be a problem ,we are meeting Bubbas Mom when there.



no haven't booked yet but on what ever day you guys want to meet its ok with me cause I will be there july 6-11


----------



## rpbert1

OH YEAH!!!   And Lily is riding Hulk with us  [/QUOTE]

and she is looking forward to it

[no haven't booked yet but on what ever day you guys want to meet its ok with me cause I will be there july 6-11 ]

Barb is the organiser, so will wait to here the word from her, or we might "GET A FLOGGING"


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Barb is the organiser, so will wait to here the word from her, or we might "GET A FLOGGING"



  uh-uh...it's a group effort...i just "get the ball rollin' "  ..so to speak   (Did someone say they wants a floggin'?)


----------



## Anything Disney!

Just booked 3 nights at RPR  For January 28-31 2008.   Taking DH, DD, DS + DS girlfriend.  Can't wait!  This makes up for not taking them to WDW for our 20th wedding anniversary this past May!


----------



## ky07

Does anyone know whats going on with the AAA rates cause for the past few days I was able to get the rates for july 08 and now it says its unavalible.


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> Does anyone know whats going on with the AAA rates cause for the past few days I was able to get the rates for july 08 and now it says its unavalible.



Are you checking online? If so, call them and talk to someone.... See what they say....  Ya know, they only have "so many" rooms available at AAA rate...best grab one!!  Good luck...hope ya get one!!!


----------



## ky07

Thanks I will do that and if not I guess its offsite


----------



## goofy!

rpbert1 said:


> for all the hard work and keeping this thread updated
> With a little help from you know who



Aw, thanks  

And I can always use all the help I can get    Especially from you know who


----------



## rpbert1

goofy! said:


> Aw, thanks
> 
> And I can always use all the help I can get    Especially from you know who




Do you think: you know who?- knows: who you know who is


----------



## nikkyluvsmickey

We are going august 22nd - 24th then off to our disney cruise staying at rpr


----------



## No11's Mom

We will be there Jan 31 - Feb 3 at HRH.  Can't wait to find out who will be the first performer of Mardi Gras.


----------



## The Three Cabs

We will be there March 26 to April 1


----------



## kelmac284

We are going Nov 20th 08.  I know more than a year away LOL but our dates keep changing.  And that is not even set in stone yet but it is fairly firm.  We are trying to get everything firmed up with our timeshare, kids school schedules etc.  Plus we have never stayed onsite.  I have only been to IoA once before back in 05 and only for the day.  This is my first time staying onsight and I know nothing.  Hence my other post.  I sure hope someone can help me cuz I am clueless LOL.  Getting excited though to get everything locked in cuz my 1 year date is approaching and being we are going around Thanksgiving week I want to get things firmed up WAY in advance cuz I KNOW that is a crazy time!!


----------



## goofy!

rpbert1 said:


> Do you think: you know who?- knows: who you know who is



Mmmmm....Maybe.

 Editor in Chief - do you know who you are?


----------



## goofy!

The Three Cabs said:


> We will be there March 26 to April 1



When you know where you are staying, post back here and I can add it to the list


----------



## goofy!

kelmac284 said:


> We are going Nov 20th 08.  I know more than a year away LOL but our dates keep changing.  And that is not even set in stone yet but it is fairly firm.  We are trying to get everything firmed up with our timeshare, kids school schedules etc.  Plus we have never stayed onsite.  I have only been to IoA once before back in 05 and only for the day.  This is my first time staying onsight and I know nothing.  Hence my other post.  I sure hope someone can help me cuz I am clueless LOL.  Getting excited though to get everything locked in cuz my 1 year date is approaching and being we are going around Thanksgiving week I want to get things firmed up WAY in advance cuz I KNOW that is a crazy time!!



When you get your dates and where you are staying firmed up, post back here and we will get you on the list  

Keep posting.  The people here are very knowledgeable and great at answering questions!!


----------



## goofy!

shamelessly bumping my own thread


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> shamelessly bumping my own thread



 bored are ya??


----------



## lindalinda

We are going April 5th thru the 11th.  Staying at PBH.


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> bored are ya??



Yup!


----------



## cheetara

We will be going April 12-18, 2008, staying offsite


----------



## AlexandNessa

How could I not have asked you to stick me on the list?!

November 28 - December 3 HRH.

Yeah, Baby!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> How could I not have asked you to stick me on the list?!
> 
> November 28 - December 3 HRH.
> 
> Yeah, Baby!



I wuz wonderin' why you weren't on there   Thought you were on a 'secret' mission and didn't want us buggin' you for PICTURES!!!!


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> I wuz wonderin' why you weren't on there   Thought you were on a 'secret' mission and didn't want us buggin' you for PICTURES!!!!


Or a trip report...

And here I thought it was just my chief editor slipping on the job by not getting on my case that I forgot Jodie


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Or a trip report...
> 
> And here I thought it was just my chief editor slipping on the job by not getting on my case that I forgot Jodie


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


>



No, no, no, no apologies.....

I like the idea of blaming it on Jodie  trying to go to Universal undercover


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> I like the idea of blaming it on Jodie ....



Kay..I'm in!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Undercover Universal Agent!  Love it.  Except that I blew my cover a loooong time ago!   ​


----------



## goofy!

AlexandNessa said:


> Undercover Universal Agent!  Love it.  Except that I blew my cover a loooong time ago!   ​



Phamton....would it be possible to locate the tag fairy?

"Undercover Universal Agent"


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Phamton....would it be possible to locate the tag fairy?
> 
> "Undercover Universal Agent"



OH YEA!!!  I'd agree with that one!!!


----------



## goofy!

bumping for more holiday visitors or for those who might have told me when they were going and I forgot to add


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> bumping for more holiday visitors or for those who might have told me when they were going and I forgot to add


----------



## AlexandNessa

Woot!  April 28 - May 3, HRH, then off to Disney Cruise!

First time being AT the HRH on my actual birthday (5/1).


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Woot!  April 28 - May 3, HRH, then off to Disney Cruise!
> 
> First time being AT the HRH on my actual birthday (5/1).



 ....'special' treatment/gift??    (oh, and are ya getting "YOUR" room again?)


----------



## Motherfletcher

AlexandNessa said:


> Woot!  April 28 - May 3, HRH, then off to Disney Cruise!
> 
> First time being AT the HRH on my actual birthday (5/1).



Kind of cool being there on your birthday  and not just close to it.
BTW, I got the card and cheat sheet so I have no excuse not to get all nines tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## gopherit

Well, after getting totally disgusted at the good rates all you other guys were getting in June, I called US/IOA and switched my trip details around (instead of doing US first, WDW second, I "swapped" them around).  And boy was that a GOOD idea.  I was suddenly able to take advantage of both an AAA rate as well as the Loews gold upgrade to a Deluxe @ PBH, which has already saved me $600!   And if the rates improve at all between now and June, it will be that much better!   I have NO CLUE what the poop is going on @ PBH the first week in June, but it's a real killer in terms of room and discount availability.

SO - please move the Gopherit clan over to June 9-14 (still at PBH)....   

Thanks!!


----------



## bubba's mom

gopherit said:


> I called US/IOA and switched my trip details around (instead of doing US first, WDW second, I "swapped" them around).  And boy was that a GOOD idea.



That was a better idea than you think.... You should _always _do WDW *first *and UO *second*....if you would have done UO first, you would have hated standing in the lines at WDW...after using the EP/fotl at UO   ..._trust _us....


----------



## gopherit

Yes, we too have lived that experience, LOL, but at the time I made my original ressies, I thought DH's brother & his family were joining us for the WDW part of the trip, and they needed that part to be as late in June as possible.  As it turned out, however, the 2nd week still isn't late enough for them, so they canceled out.  So it took me a while, but then it dawned on me - heyyyyyy - with them out of teh picture, we are now fully in charge of our destinies, so why are we doing this to ourselves, when we could save money AND skip the "Fast Pass vs. FOTL" complaints?    

The only hindrance was re-arranging the Disney portion.  We are DVC members, and while the trip is still 6 mos away, that puts us well within the 7 months reservation "open season" window, so BCV was pretty booked up.  I had promised the kids we would stay at BCV, and did manage to get SOME of the days reserved thanks to some spotty availability and overlap with our existing ressie.  I'm on the waitlist in case a 2BR opens up for our first 3 (out of 8) nts @ Disney, but even if it doesn't, I'm ok because they DID happen to have a 2BR over at VWL.  VWL is my favorite WDW resort, so it's really neat that we get to spend 3 nts there, then 5 at BCV, then 5 more at PBH.  We weren't planning on too much WDW park time this trip - kids just want to do EPCOT and MGM, so we will use the VWL part of our trip to enjoy the resort and hit either a water park or Sea World.... (after all, it's always so much fun to walk into Whispering Canyon with a Sea World shirt on, LOL....  )


And speaking of restaurants, I also think dining is wayyyyy easier at US/IOA.  My kids love the themed restaurants over there (like NBA, NASCAR, Mythos, HRC, etc.), and it's great that they are typically menu-oriented, not buffet.  Don't get me wrong, buffets can be nice too - but NOT when you have an 11 and 12 year old and they charge them automatically as adults! *$$*  *$$ *I'm sure we will get our money's worth from them someday, when the boys are teens, LOL - but for now, with one that only eats veggies and the other who only eats meats, they are lucky to consume ONE full meal between them, haha!!  I also love the discounts I get with either AAA or our  AP, and restaurant FOTL perks, too.


----------



## ky07

gopherit said:


> Yes, we too have lived that experience, LOL, but at the time I made my original ressies, I thought DH's brother & his family were joining us for the WDW part of the trip, and they needed that part to be as late in June as possible.  As it turned out, however, the 2nd week still isn't late enough for them, so they canceled out.  So it took me a while, but then it dawned on me - heyyyyyy - with them out of teh picture, we are now fully in charge of our destinies, so why are we doing this to ourselves, when we could save money AND skip the "Fast Pass vs. FOTL" complaints?
> 
> The only hindrance was re-arranging the Disney portion.  We are DVC members, and while the trip is still 6 mos away, that puts us well within the 7 months reservation "open season" window, so BCV was pretty booked up.  I had promised the kids we would stay at BCV, and did manage to get SOME of the days reserved thanks to some spotty availability and overlap with our existing ressie.  I'm on the waitlist in case a 2BR opens up for our first 3 (out of 8) nts @ Disney, but even if it doesn't, I'm ok because they DID happen to have a 2BR over at VWL.  VWL is my favorite WDW resort, so it's really neat that we get to spend 3 nts there, then 5 at BCV, then 5 more at PBH.  We weren't planning on too much WDW park time this trip - kids just want to do EPCOT and MGM, so we will use the VWL part of our trip to enjoy the resort and hit either a water park or Sea World.... (after all, it's always so much fun to walk into Whispering Canyon with a Sea World shirt on, LOL....  )
> 
> 
> And speaking of restaurants, I also think dining is wayyyyy easier at US/IOA.  My kids love the themed restaurants over there (like NBA, NASCAR, Mythos, HRC, etc.), and it's great that they are typically menu-oriented, not buffet.  Don't get me wrong, buffets can be nice too - but NOT when you have an 11 and 12 year old and they charge them automatically as adults! *$$*  *$$ *I'm sure we will get our money's worth from them someday, when the boys are teens, LOL - but for now, with one that only eats veggies and the other who only eats meats, they are lucky to consume ONE full meal between them, haha!!  I also love the discounts I get with either AAA or our  AP, and restaurant FOTL perks, too.



Thats funny I have 2 Ds's and they are completely the oppisite and the 11 year old will eat just about anything and the 16 year old is picky and mainly only eats cheese burgers and fries where ever we go and can't get him to try anything new.


----------



## gopherit

ky07 said:


> Thats funny I have 2 Ds's and they are completely the oppisite and the 11 year old will eat just about anything and the 16 year old is picky and mainly only eats cheese burgers and fries where ever we go and can't get him to try anything new.



Our dd7 is actually the best eater of the trio - in fact, my usual statement regarding our 3 children's eating habits is:

DS12 eats the veggies, he's an *herbivore*...
DS11 eats only the meats, he's a *carnivore*...
DD7 eats a little of everything, she's an *omnivore*...
And me - I eat what my kids leave behind - call me the *"Momnivore" *!!!!


----------



## ky07

gopherit said:


> Our dd7 is actually the best eater of the trio - in fact, my usual statement regarding our 3 children's eating habits is:
> 
> DS12 eats the veggies, he's an *herbivore*...
> DS11 eats only the meats, he's a *carnivore*...
> DD7 eats a little of everything, she's an *omnivore*...
> And me - I eat what my kids leave behind - call me the *"Momnivore" *!!!!



the only bad thing our oldest DS 16 is picky with us but when out with friends parents he will eat any thing and they gave him the nickname garbage disposal cause he will eat what ever is left over  and my DW is ethier chinese or steak and me I like to try new things as long as its within reason.


----------



## MamaKate

I just wanted to add my name to the list.  We will be staying at the following:

3/29-3/31/08 @ the HRH and
8/14-8/17/08 @ the RPR

 ,
Katie


----------



## goofy!

Sorry for the late updates.  I haven't logged on in about a week  

I hang my head in shame   



AlexandNessa said:


> Woot!  April 28 - May 3, HRH, then off to Disney Cruise!
> 
> First time being AT the HRH on my actual birthday (5/1).


   



Motherfletcher said:


> Kind of cool being there on your birthday  and not just close to it.
> BTW, I got the card and cheat sheet so I have no excuse not to get all nines tomorrow.  Thanks


So, did you get it? 



gopherit said:


> Well, after getting totally disgusted at the good rates all you other guys were getting in June, I called US/IOA and switched my trip details around (instead of doing US first, WDW second, I "swapped" them around).  And boy was that a GOOD idea.  I was suddenly able to take advantage of both an AAA rate as well as the Loews gold upgrade to a Deluxe @ PBH, which has already saved me $600!   And if the rates improve at all between now and June, it will be that much better!   I have NO CLUE what the poop is going on @ PBH the first week in June, but it's a real killer in terms of room and discount availability.
> 
> SO - please move the Gopherit clan over to June 9-14 (still at PBH)....
> 
> Thanks!!



You are moved   Great savings!!!! 



MamaKate said:


> I just wanted to add my name to the list.  We will be staying at the following:
> 
> 3/29-3/31/08 @ the HRH and
> 8/14-8/17/08 @ the RPR
> 
> ,
> Katie


Have a great time!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Glad you're back....was going to send the dogs out to search for you


----------



## vacation dreamer

We have cancelled our ressies for RPR and are now staying at The Hawthorn


----------



## keishashadow

sign me up for what already seems to be a busy weekend based on lack of AAA rates...

October 24 & 25 - RPR (after WDW-WLV & MNSSHP we'll get the mouse scared out of us @ HHN )


----------



## vacation dreamer

thank you to the OP for this list. I was looking at it just now and I got all excited thinking I will soon be listed as "on vacation". This will be our 3rd trip to US and we are taking a family of newbies with us. We have told them nothing so we can watch their faces! Also I want to thank everyone for the great info. I have recieved from this board!!!!


----------



## goofy!

bumping for 2008 - 2009


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

PBH 2/13-2/18

PBH 8/11-8/17  (likely to be modified!)


----------



## coastermom

Just booked HRH from 4/30 till 5/4 . Long weekend for my daughters sweet 16 . Just 4 of us but we are really excited to go .


----------



## coastermom

Just booked HRH from 4/30 till 5/4 . Long weekend for my daughters sweet 16 . Just 4 of us but we are really excited to go .


----------



## laxcdn

Jan 21-30 staying at the Staybridge LB.


----------



## MelindaKiah

We're going January 3-8, 2009


----------



## Anything Disney!

January 28-31 @ RPR - 1st time newbies to to both parks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Anything Disney! said:


> January 28-31 @ RPR - *1st time* newbies to to both parks!



I'm gonna guess...not gonna be your _last _time either


----------



## Anything Disney!

Probably not!  Due to recent work obligations, we get to go to Florida every January!  Wahoooooo


----------



## apparition

I'm going July 8th-July 14th. I'm staying at the Portofino for the first time. My dad got an upgrade to a Portofino suite for half the price it usually costs cause he's a Lowes member.

I've stayed at Royal Pacific twice and Hard Rock once.

Only 176 more days!


----------



## bubba's mom

apparition said:


> I'm going July 8th-July 14th. I'm staying at the Portofino for the first time.



See ya there  (our first time at PBH too)

I will most likely be putting together a meet while I'm there too...so, watch for it (or a PM from me  )

On a side note...who is in your av?  Is that from 90210?


----------



## apparition

bubba's mom said:


> See ya there  (our first time at PBH too)
> 
> I will most likely be putting together a meet while I'm there too...so, watch for it (or a PM from me  )
> 
> On a side note...who is in your av?  Is that from 90210?



What dates will you be there?

Yes it's from 90210. It's Brenda


----------



## bubba's mom

apparition said:


> What dates will you be there?
> 
> Yes it's from 90210. It's Brenda



  that's what I thought...what was the name she was using?.... Laverne?? 

We'll be at PBH June 26-28 and then July 9-12th.


----------



## apparition

bubba's mom said:


> that's what I thought...what was the name she was using?.... Laverne??
> 
> We'll be at PBH June 26-28 and then July 9-12th.



Yea, it was Laverne.  

Well that's cool that you'll be there the same time as me. We'll definitely have to meet up.


----------



## angela3676

We will be their June 2 & June 5-6th.  Offsite.  We're splitting our days with WDW. I'm hoping one day i can convince my better half to stay onsite.  But until then I'm just happy to be going.


----------



## bubba's mom

angela3676 said:


> I'm hoping one day i can convince my better half to stay onsite.



When you're standing in line, make sure you point out the people walking by in the EP line....maybe THAT will convince him?    Good luck & have fun!


----------



## mayesq

Jan 23-26 at RPR   

We haven't been since June 2007 and are going through withdrawal


----------



## angela3676

bubba's mom said:


> When you're standing in line, make sure you point out the people walking by in the EP line....maybe THAT will convince him?  Good luck & have fun!


 

 ha ha, that's funny. I'll make sure to do that.  I've actually mentioned to him that we could skip the regular lines if we stay on property I don't think it sunk-in.  I'll try your idea.


----------



## bubba's mom

angela3676 said:


> ha ha, that's funny. I'll make sure to do that.  I've actually mentioned to him that we could skip the regular lines if we stay on property I don't think it sunk-in.  I'll try your idea.



Definately make a 'fuss' over it...and be on the lookout for the same people passing you... my DH wouldn't go unless we stayed onsite


----------



## deedeetoo

We will be at RPR June 27 - June 30


----------



## angela3676

I crunched the numbers and did a little rearranging of our schedule and found out that it would not be that much of a difference in price if we split our stay with WDW and US.  So I put it all on the table to my DH and he said yes!!!   I am sooooooo excited.  I realized that since we won't be driving, we  would spending money on a taxi or Mears to travel from the Disney resort to the US park.  Once I told him that the price wouldn't be that much of a difference at all since we will only need transportation to US resort and then to the airport and not transportation back and forth for three different days.

I'm so excited.  We'll be staying at Royal Pacific (I haven't made my ressie's yet but I will soon).  We stay for two nights and go to the park for three days.  The last day being the day we travel back home that evening. I'm so excited.  Can you tell I'm excited. Oh, and I have to readjust our reservation at POP.  I made the ressie's on line and I hope I can just call and change the dates. I'm not sure since I've never done that before.  Oh well new experiences all around. 

I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Claire L

PBH bay view room Sunday May 25th 2008 for one night  

Claire


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

We will be at PBH Feb. 28 & 29 to see DD's high school band. They are staying at HRH the same nights. (Warning to anyone thinking of booking HRH at that time. )
Oldest DS will be home from Iraq and on post-deployment leave


----------



## wbh1964

Hi im using my moms name and i wanted to say that im new to this and my mom said that since we were going to wdw on June the 30 thru thu July 5 that i cheeck it out it was realy cool how u when everyone is going.


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a will be there from june 22-26 at RPR.... will yell at her because she didn't come let you know


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> t-and-a will be there from june 22-26 at RPR.... will yell at her because she didn't come let you know


OOPS! I forgot about this thread....wasn't this supposed to become a sticky??? Yes, it is true....we will be at RPR from June 22 - 26 and we will get to see Bubba's mom, Bubba's dad and Bubba in person!


----------



## IHeartTink04

We are going one night after a 7 day stay at Disney for our honeymoon! 

We are going October 19 and staying at Royal Pacific!


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> OOPS! I forgot about this thread....wasn't this supposed to become a sticky??? Yes, it is true....we will be at RPR from June 22 - 26 and we will *get to see Bubba's mom, Bubba's dad and Bubba in person! *




but are you going to eat at Bubba Gump's?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

woo-hoo!
we're heading back again!  just a little quickie but sure better than working!   sure love those APs!!

HRH Jan. 30-Feb2


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Dixie Luvr 98 said:


> We will be at PBH Feb. 28 & 29 to see DD's high school band. They are staying at HRH the same nights. (Warning to anyone thinking of booking HRH at that time. )
> *Oldest DS will be home from Iraq and on post-deployment leave*



Can you shake your ds's hand and tell him thank you from the Boyle family in NJ for his service to our country!! 
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## AlexandNessa

10/9 - 10/14 RPR

RIP, baby!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

RPR (2 rooms) June 29 - July 1...hoping for a lower rate!!!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> [/B]
> 
> but are you going to eat at Bubba Gump's?



We might do that! 

*Goofy*, I just noticed that you've got my dates June 22- *22*. It's June 22 - *26*. The 26th is when we're gonna meet Bubba and them.


----------



## goofy!

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> woo-hoo!
> we're heading back again!  just a little quickie but sure better than working!   sure love those APs!!
> 
> HRH Jan. 30-Feb2


Oops - have to monitor this thread a bit more closely.  At least I got you in for the last couple of days. Sorry



t-and-a said:


> We might do that!
> 
> *Goofy*, I just noticed that you've got my dates June 22- *22*. It's June 22 - *26*. The 26th is when we're gonna meet Bubba and them.



Yikes - sorry about that

No more posting until....


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Yes, it is true....we will be at RPR from June 22 - 26 and *we will get to see Bubba's mom, Bubba's dad and Bubba in person! *





macraven said:


> but are you going to eat at Bubba Gump's?





t-and-a said:


> We might do that!
> 
> The 26th is when we're gonna meet Bubba and them.



Yeah we are!!!!







("House of Bubba" is NOT cooking on vacation mac!!  )


----------



## Colmenares3

colmenares3..............................10/11 - 10/13.....RPR

Can't wait- long time Disney fans, first time Universal visitors!


----------



## macraven

Colmenares3 said:


> colmenares3..............................10/11 - 10/13.....RPR
> 
> Can't wait- long time Disney fans, first time Universal visitors!





so good to see you here.
don't know if you remember me.

you will have a fab time at universal!


----------



## Colmenares3

macraven said:


> so good to see you here.
> don't know if you remember me.
> 
> you will have a fab time at universal!


 Of COURSE I remember you! You went to bat for me at Medieval Times Schaumburg, and got me that awesome discount!!  We had such a fabulous time- OMG, that was THREE NYEs ago. Good to see you again, macraven!


----------



## PatsGirl

I don't see anyone else on my dates :  February 20-25 at PBH.  Have a great time everyone!


----------



## scriv2

8/20 - 8/24 Portifino Hotel... First time at Universal and very excited!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

RPR (2 rooms) June 29 - July 1st!  (Hope I didn't post this already!)


----------



## herbiesmomma

RPR June 6th- 9th.


----------



## breebella

We'll be back in August!  Staying at Hard Rock Aug 19 - 23rd


----------



## LovnMickey

My DH and I will be at Universal March 4-8 for our Anniversary getaway (off-site). This will be our first time at Universal and we're soooooo excited


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> updated through here


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


>



Ok, ok...I know I have been sleeping on the job here.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Ok, ok...I know I have been sleeping on the job here.



just as guilty


----------



## Ileana

3/11 - 3/14 at the Royal Pacific

The rates are too high or we would have been there all week.  

Going to be at Disney from 3/2 - 3/11


----------



## highlander447

Hi
RPR 29th March till 31st March


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## EverythingDisney

I just booked !! WOO HOO!!
Staying RPR Dec 10th-14th
Club Level


----------



## goofy!

Updated through here.

(Thanks Barb!)


----------



## dpayne1969

PBH 

March 12-19


----------



## bstnsprts

Just booked 02/18/08 for one night at RPR.  APH rate $194.00.  Rest of the week at The Nick Hotel.


----------



## goofy!

wow, updated twice in one day!


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> wow, updated twice in one day!


----------



## FireandIce

PBH
August 18-21


----------



## Hug the Mouse

RPR March 8-10th for 1st onsite visit


----------



## Melanie230

We are going down October 5-8, 2008!!!  HARD ROCK HOTEL!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

we're back...even though we cancelled RPR for a DCL 3 night cruise; we'll still be visiting Universal as...gasp day guests with no FOTL percs 

staying @ the Wilderness Lodge Villas 

will be at the parks (depending on HHN schedule & @ least 1 other day in this time span) from:

*Sunday, October 19th; thru Wednesday, October 22nd*


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> we're back...even though we cancelled RPR for a DCL 3 night cruise; we'll still be visiting Universal as...gasp day guests with no FOTL percs
> 
> staying @ the Wilderness Lodge Villas
> 
> will be at the parks (depending on HHN schedule & @ least 1 other day in this time span) from:
> 
> *Sunday, October 19th; thru Wednesday, October 22nd*



 ...i dunno goofy!....do we ALLOW 'day guests'??


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> *Sunday, October 19th; thru Wednesday, October 22nd*




oh no keisha, you are supposed to go the week before when i am there......


----------



## keishashadow

honestly mac, i don't think we are ever going to get to hook up 

i was so po'd when DH told me that the sr. members in the dept had taken the 1st 3 weeks in October this year (evidently a new hunting season for the jethros ).  We've never had a problem taking the week before or after Columbus Day-always worked out well with jr & missing skool...grrrr.

barb - oh the shame of it all ; (i'll be the poor peep glaring @ all the vips as they breeze past me in line) wonder which of my family will be whining the most...i'm not even going to tell them about express passes-my budget would be blown for sure

note to self  - hide kellly's book from DS, he's been perusing it lately, can't have him discover the option.


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> honestly mac, i don't think we are ever going to get to hook up
> 
> i was so po'd when DH told me that the sr. members in the dept had taken the 1st 3 weeks in October this year (evidently a new hunting season for the jethros ).  We've never had a problem taking the week before or after Columbus Day-always worked out well with jr & missing skool...grrrr.
> 
> barb - oh the shame of it all ; (i'll be the poor peep glaring @ all the vips as they breeze past me in line) wonder which of my family will be whining the most...i'm not even going to tell them about express passes-my budget would be blown for sure
> 
> note to self  - hide kellly's book from DS, he's been perusing it lately, can't have him discover the option.



Janet, we'll miss you guys too!

BTW, I feel your hubby's pain.  Even though I have 14 years and Mike has 20 with our company, we are both very low in seniority.  We get the joy of all the RIPs (RIP as in "Retired in Place") happily choosing all the primo weeks, while we get stuck with what's left.  

Enjoy your trip, and try to steer Junior clear of the 8 million signs in the parks telling you to "Smash Through Long Lines!"


----------



## Disneysnel

We'll be there   Our first trip !  - PBH - 9/12 - 9/16.


----------



## roe

Staying at the Polynesian for the first time 7/25-8/1!  Can't Wait!!


----------



## d4est

We are planning on going back in Feb 09---11th thru the 18th (maybe even through the 20th).  Cannot wait!  We loved the Hard Rock.  Loved Club. Will hope for a closer room, though!


----------



## macraven

got my call and confirmation !!!

woo hoo....... 

Oct 9 - 13 at HRH....

prior to that at a disney resort
Oct 1-9 check out to HRH.....


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> ...i dunno goofy!....do we ALLOW 'day guests'??



NOPE


----------



## Disneysnel

HEY!!!  Nobody's going when we are! Did I pick a bad time to go? (9/12 - 9/16)


----------



## bubba's mom

roe said:


> Staying at the *Polynesian *for the first time 7/25-8/1!  Can't Wait!!



 


I hope you mean Royal Pacific


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> got my call and confirmation !!!
> 
> woo hoo.......
> 
> Oct 9 - 13 at HRH....
> 
> prior to that at a disney resort
> Oct 1-9 check out to HRH.....


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> NOPE


----------



## bubba's mom

Disneysnel said:


> HEY!!!  Nobody's going when we are! Did I pick a bad time to go? (9/12 - 9/16)



nope....you got the place to yourself!


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> got my call and confirmation !!!
> 
> woo hoo.......
> 
> Oct 9 - 13 at HRH....
> 
> prior to that at a disney resort
> Oct 1-9 check out to HRH.....




Raven, I feel awkward asking you this publicly, but would you mind joining me and Mike on our RIP tour?   Is 3 a party?  How many more for a crowd?!  Anyone else up for an RIP tour over Columbus Day weekend?


----------



## gopherit

Disneysnel said:


> HEY!!!  Nobody's going when we are! Did I pick a bad time to go? (9/12 - 9/16)



Well, we both must be chasing the fans away - no one likes our dates either!  (June 9-13 @ PBH)   

We promise we're clean and orderly sorts of gophers!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Is 3 a party?



if it's the THREE of you it is


----------



## dpayne1969

okay we have changed our vacation dates to May 25-31 staying at PBH


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Raven, I feel awkward asking you this publicly, but would you mind joining me and Mike on our RIP tour?   Is 3 a party?  How many more for a crowd?!  Anyone else up for an RIP tour over Columbus Day weekend?







homie, i was counting on it !!!

RIP is a must do for HHN for us again!!


i can get metro to join us.
and there are some more we can fit in with us...
only 234 more days until our HHN........


----------



## Disneysnel

bubba's mom said:


> nope....you got the place to yourself!



WOOO HOOO!!!!!


----------



## d4est

It feels like deja vu...

Last year, when I signed up for this list, I was down as *D4Test*.  I see it's that way again.  I feel silly for pointing it out, but if it's not too much trouble, Goofy!, could you change me to *d4est* when you get a chance?  Pretty please?  Sugar on top and a cherry!


----------



## tlinus

d4est said:


> It feels like deja vu...
> 
> Last year, when I signed up for this list, I was down as *D4Test*.  I see it's that way again.  I feel silly for pointing it out, but if it's not too much trouble, Goofy!, could you change me to *d4est* when you get a chance?  Pretty please?  Sugar on top and a cherry!



did you ever give us a report from your december stay   

maybe if you do that goofy! will change yer name    

j/k


----------



## tlinus

need to change my dates as well (if you get the chance) they are 4/27-5/3

HRH Club again for Bean#1's 13th birthday


----------



## d4est

tlinus said:


> did you ever give us a report from your december stay
> 
> maybe if you do that goofy! will change yer name
> 
> j/k



Gawd, no, I did not  .  I am soooo lazy.  I can tell you that we arrived like rock stars in our stretch Hummer.  We LOVED the Hard Rock!  We loved our king club room even though it was miles away from the lounge and the elevators.

DS loved the pool and the slide.  DH thought club was the best thing going---ever.  We loved the parks just as much this time as last.  DS was big enough for the Hulk and Dueling Dragons.  He loved them.  Over. And. Over.  And. Over...  He was sorely disappointed in Dr. Doom's!  He thought it was a sissy nothing ride.  Me  , I nearly peed my pants when that sucker launched us.  I screamed like a banshee...I thought for sure I would fly right out of my seat.  Never again.  Ever.

We got DH, who's a sissy, to ride Mummy this time...and he actually liked it!  He still wouldn't ride Jurassic Park or any coasters.  No big surprise.  

We can't wait to go back again.  Club at HRH again, definitely!  Really looking forward to the Simpsons ride.  My two boneheads love the Simpsons.  We did get our picture taken with the whole Simpson gang.  Just have to get all of our rolls developed.

We truly had a blast and can't wait to get back!  Cheesy TR, I know, but hey...


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> Janet, we'll miss you guys too!
> 
> BTW, I feel your hubby's pain. Even though I have 14 years and Mike has 20 with our company, we are both very low in seniority. We get the joy of all the RIPs (RIP as in "Retired in Place") happily choosing all the primo weeks, while we get stuck with what's left.
> 
> Enjoy your trip, and try to steer Junior clear of the 8 million signs in the parks telling you to "Smash Through Long Lines!"


must remember to tell DH the RIP meaning, never heard it before 

yep,we had a such a good time acting like grown ups last trip @ happy hour
never noticed those signs before (no need to); i'll just bribe him into silence with another simpsons souvie...have a feeling pa will be the one to crack & whip out the CC to buy the express pass - he really hates to wait on-line

mac - luv how u keep WDW on the downlow

i just checked my date on 1st post  i feel so-so cheap & common lol


----------



## goofy!

d4est said:


> It feels like deja vu...
> 
> Last year, when I signed up for this list, I was down as *D4Test*.  I see it's that way again.  I feel silly for pointing it out, but if it's not too much trouble, Goofy!, could you change me to *d4est* when you get a chance?  Pretty please?  Sugar on top and a cherry!



I must have had that in my head when I typed it again.  All fixed....Again

Sorry about that.


----------



## goofy!

dpayne1969 said:


> okay we have changed our vacation dates to May 25-31 staying at PBH



Have a great vacation!


----------



## goofy!

tlinus said:


> need to change my dates as well (if you get the chance) they are 4/27-5/3
> 
> HRH Club again for Bean#1's 13th birthday



Tell her Happy Birthday!  A teen now.

Great week for birthdays!


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> i just checked my date on 1st post  i feel so-so cheap & common lol




I saw the original post, and I let out a big chuckle when I saw what goofy! did to your post.     I see she changed it though.  No one wants you to feel "common."  

I am now sandwiched in between a 13th birthday and a 16th birthday.  Thankfully my age isn't attached to my birthday wish ....  It'd have to read "midlife crisis birthday followed by a pathetic attempt to maintain youth on a Disney Cruise."


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> I saw the original post, and I let out a big chuckle when I saw what goofy! did to your post.  I see she changed it though. No one wants you to feel "common."
> 
> I am now sandwiched in between a 13th birthday and a 16th birthday. Thankfully my age isn't attached to my birthday wish .... It'd have to read "midlife crisis birthday followed by a pathetic attempt to maintain youth on a Disney Cruise."


 
awwww...i'll miss it; as mac would say...it was very kewl...think it suited me 

to the great & powerful goofy! no offense taken, it's wickedly funny!

ps - u carding folks again ?  You look mighty young to me , i probably have handbags older than you


----------



## ADP

October 21st - 24th!  Staying at PHB.


----------



## Easygoingeezer

30th Dec 08 to 4th Jan 09

Staying at PBH for the first time.


----------



## goofy!

AlexandNessa said:


> I saw the original post, and I let out a big chuckle when I saw what goofy! did to your post.     I see she changed it though.  No one wants you to feel "common."
> 
> I am now sandwiched in between a 13th birthday and a 16th birthday.  Thankfully my age isn't attached to my birthday wish ....  It'd have to read "midlife crisis birthday followed by a pathetic attempt to maintain youth on a Disney Cruise."



Be careful what you ask for on this thread


----------



## tlinus

goofy! said:


> Be careful what you ask for on this thread


----------



## t-and-a

Last minute trip!!!!! Add me for Feb 23 & 24 (offsite)


----------



## AlexandNessa

goofy! said:


> Be careful what you ask for on this thread





  You were kinder to me than I would've been to myself.   

I'm still laughing over Janet's Day Guest bit!    

Alison, have a great trip!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi - please can you add us to 5/12 to 5/15 - HRH - thanks alot!!!


----------



## nana2tots

Dance Competition 
  June 09


----------



## goofy!

nana2tots said:


> Dance Competition
> June 09



Where are you staying Nana?


----------



## mslclark

April 4-7 offsite


----------



## tlinus

oh crud goofy - please don't flog me   

changed the dates of our trip again (airfare was better!)

April 29-May 7 HRH CLub level


----------



## calgarygary

Won an online charity auction to give to my dd for a grad gift.  It included 3 nights onsite so she and her bf will be at PBH Aug. 27-30th.


----------



## Flyin2MCO

planning on WDW in November, but now I'm also pondering a quick UO trip in May.  That would be three UO visits within 12 months...what do you guys think, should I go for it or diversify my leisure time?


----------



## porknbeans

oops


----------



## AlexandNessa

Flyin2MCO said:


> planning on WDW in November, but now I'm also pondering a quick UO trip in May.  That would be three UO visits within 12 months...what do you guys think, should I go for it or diversify my leisure time?



Why diversify?     Go for it!


----------



## goofy!

tlinus said:


> oh crud goofy - please don't flog me
> 
> changed the dates of our trip again (airfare was better!)
> 
> April 29-May 7 HRH CLub level



Dang, no flogging smilie  

I understand completely.  I have changed my trip next week quite a few times. I have had to change the dates a couple of times due to school commitments for the kids, then we had relatives who wanted to go with us so I added a bedroom to suite. Then last week they decided not to go, so I had to cancel the bedroom I had added. Etc, Etc.

And the bad thing is that this reservation was made directly through PBH, so I can't call reservations to make the anonymous changes. All changes have to go through PBH.

I think Juanita (the exec. I am dealing with at PBH) thinks I am a total idiot


----------



## goofy!

Flyin2MCO said:


> planning on WDW in November, but now I'm also pondering a quick UO trip in May.  That would be three UO visits within 12 months...what do you guys think, should I go for it or diversify my leisure time?





AlexandNessa said:


> Why diversify?     Go for it!



 

Let's see - we went in November, we are going next week and I am sure there are a couple more trips this year.  

Nah...don't diversify.


----------



## angela3676

Please add me for June 2nd to 6th 2008 @ RPR from WDW.

Thanks


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Flyin2MCO said:


> planning on WDW in November, but now I'm also pondering a quick UO trip in May.  That would be three UO visits within 12 months...what do you guys think, should I go for it or diversify my leisure time?


I'd go for it!!!  
We went in Sept, Nov and Jan.   Sure my family and dh think I'm crazy but luckily he goes along with it.   
Might as well get our money's worth from our APs and I love the APH rates at the hotels!


----------



## CABBYJ1118

Hubby & I 4/4/08 - 4/8/08


----------



## patster734

My Wife and I just booked the RPR from May 14 to May 18, 2008 in celebration of her birthday on May 16.

We also plan to see the Chronicle of Narnia in the Citywalk movie theater.  We saw the first one there and thought it would make a good tradition!


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

*April 20 -April 25, 2008*

First Visit to US/IOA/SW.  Staying at the Royal Pacific


----------



## msr709

Count us in for Aug. 25 to Aug 27, HRH, can't wait!!


----------



## BriarRose59

You can add us for July 19-21 at RPH.

Thanks!


----------



## MRS AR

We are going May 17-21st 2008 to celebrate DS HS graduation, and DD Nursing school graduation and DH & my 27th Anniversary (all happening within the week of May 9-16th) Lots of great reasons to celebrate!


----------



## crazyme5kids

Aug. 19 to 23, 2008  . PBH


----------



## bettyann29

Me and DH are going May 24-28th and staying at HRH..

This is our first trip to Universal..


----------



## AlexandNessa

And goofy! is ON VACATION!!!!


----------



## Ileana

We weren't suppose to check in until the 11th, but we're checking in today at the Royal Pacific.  

I'll just say that my hotel at Disney wasn't what I was expecting


----------



## Flyin2MCO

Flyin2MCO said:


> planning on WDW in November, but now I'm also pondering a quick UO trip in May.  That would be three UO visits within 12 months...what do you guys think, should I go for it or diversify my leisure time?



OK, so the bad news is that I decided to pass on the quick May visit   , but the GREAT news is that we've scheduled a week long extravaganza at HRH in August!!


----------



## sarhenty

Hey everyone! 

We'll be joining you fine folks once again on October 10-12 *2008* at RPR!

We'll be doing the Club!


----------



## cbdmhgp

June 30-July 5

Happy 4th of JULY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                 !


----------



## JSThatcher

We are staying September 28th-October 2nd. Our 15th anniversary.


----------



## JSThatcher

We are staying September 28th-October 2nd. Our 15th anniversary. Staying at Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## goofy!

AlexandNessa said:


> And goofy! is ON VACATION!!!!



And I'm Back!!

A few glitches this time, but still a wonderful vacation as usual.

I will get you all in the list now that I am done unpacking.


----------



## pixeegrl

I thought I posted already but am not seeing it  
RPR December 23-26
First time for our 3 boys!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Sorry Goofy , I forgot to put down that we're staying at RPR


----------



## goofy!

cbdmhgp said:


> Sorry Goofy , I forgot to put down that we're staying at RPR



  Got it. Thanks!


----------



## katiee511

We are going 12/25 -12/26. Staying at RPR. 
First time to US/IOA with my little sister, our hubbies and our three boys!
Yippee


----------



## goofy!

katiee511 said:


> We are going 12/25 -12/26. Staying at RPR.
> First time to US/IOA with my little sister, our hubbies and our three boys!
> Yippee



Have a great trip!


----------



## MRS AR

Goofy, are you going to post a trip report.  Seems like you should !


----------



## sarhenty

sarhenty said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We'll be joining you fine folks once again on October *10-12* 2008 at RPR!
> 
> We'll be doing the Club!


 Hi Goofy!

Just wanted to let you know that as much as I would LOVE  to stay 10 nights, I will only be staying three!


----------



## goofy!

sarhenty said:


> Hi Goofy!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that as much as I would LOVE  to stay 10 nights, I will only be staying three!



Goodness, Goodness. Must have been a Margaritaville night (or at least dreaming of it). Seems like I have been having a bunch of fat finger typos lately.

I have it fixed. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## goofy!

MRS AR said:


> Goofy, are you going to post a trip report.  Seems like you should !



I will try to get to it shortly


----------



## katiee511

goofy! said:


> Have a great trip!



Thanks goofy!!
Spent all day reading the transportation boards today........  
Now as long as the midwest doesn't get hit by storms, and the east coast for other family members......we will be celebrating Christams Day in style!!


----------



## tlinus

Our new dates for the bean's 13th birtdhay are 5/27-6/2 still at the HRH Club

(vegas bumped our original dates back a month  )


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> Our new dates for the bean's 13th birtdhay are 5/27-6/2 still at the HRH Club
> 
> (vegas bumped our original dates back a month  )



Wha, wha, what?  Did you clear this with me?  I do not recall you doing so.  Has my secretary been so irresponsible as to forget to relay me the message?  I must get on her to be more mindful of her duties .....


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Wha, wha, what?  Did you clear this with me?  I do not recall you doing so.  Has my secretary been so irresponsible as to forget to relay me the message?  I must get on her to be more mindful of her duties .....



ummm.....yeah. Blast that secretary!! Jim got called to go to a Microsoft meeting in Vegas on our original travel dates - I am going to try to swing a visit in October - while you guys are there. I was so bummed  because I was really looking forward to meeting you and Mike.


----------



## DanielG

This is my first post to this forum, I've been reading for quite a while now, but I figured it was time to sign up and say hi, so HI!  

We're checking in June 29th and staying 5 nights at the Royal Pacific.  This will be our third trip to Universal, second to the RP.  Our first trip was literally a spur of the moment, decide at lunch and leave when we got off work trip, so we stayed a the Holiday Inn across the road.  We've been addicted ever since.

Our family consists of a 6 year old son, my wife, and of course, me.

Looking forward to posting more now that I've finally created an account.

Daniel


----------



## patster734

DanielG said:


> This is my first post to this forum, I've been reading for quite a while now, but I figured it was time to sign up and say hi, so HI!
> 
> We're checking in June 29th and staying 5 nights at the Royal Pacific.  This will be our third trip to Universal, second to the RP.  Our first trip was literally a spur of the moment, decide at lunch and leave when we got off work trip, so we stayed a the Holiday Inn across the road.  We've been addicted ever since.
> 
> Our family consists of a 6 year old son, my wife, and of course, me.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more now that I've finally created an account.
> 
> Daniel



Well hello there!  Welcome aboard! 

Hopefully, your trip turns out wonderful and you become a repeat visitor to here and Universal!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> ummm.....yeah. Blast that secretary!! Jim got called to go to a Microsoft meeting in Vegas on our original travel dates - I am going to try to swing a visit in October - while you guys are there. I was so bummed  because I was really looking forward to meeting you and Mike.



leave jim and the beans at home.

come to UO in oct when jodie and i will be there.....


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Wha, wha, what?  Did you clear this with me?  I do not recall you doing so.  Has my secretary been so irresponsible as to forget to relay me the message?  I must get on her to be more mindful of her duties .....



    sorry Boss


----------



## LilMommyBug

Hi, can you add me?

We are going May 8-11 & staying at the Royal Pacific.



Thanks


----------



## Shooters77

First time to Universal after every year at disney including disney cruise last year...myself, my wife, twin daughters (7) and son (4)...looking forward to it 4/23-4/27..


----------



## macraven

Shooters77 said:


> First time to Universal after every year at disney including disney cruise last year...myself, my wife, twin daughters (7) and son (4)...looking forward to it 4/23-4/27..






you'll love it there!


i do both parks annually


----------



## nelderwoman@btintern

Hi  Add us too please

Second trip from Northern Ireland. We love US/IOA  Our favourite park

My DH, me and three boys,  William Chris and Jack

2006  HRH  JUly

2008  PRR  July 14th

Cant wait

Regards
Nelderwoman


----------



## hohoz

1st time staying at HRH.  October 10 - 13.  Can't wait!


----------



## wreck

Add us to the list we are going to be there Staying @

Royal Pacific - possible switch to the Portifino Bay

Nov 28 - Nov 30


----------



## macraven

hohoz said:


> 1st time staying at HRH.  October 10 - 13.  Can't wait!



woo hoo......another diser at hrh the same time i will be.
we will probably cross paths in the elevator and not even know it.

that happened to patster and family and me 2 years ago.
we finally met after the trip on this thread!


----------



## goofy!

update through here.


----------



## BriarRose59

Hi!  We will be there July 19-21 at the RPH.  We have stayed at the PBH and are looking forward to trying another of the Universal hotels.


----------



## Nicole786

August 2nd-4th @ HRH

Can I just say this hotel is AWESOME! I stayed there last year, and this year its with my rock music obsessed brother!! I can't wait for him to see it!!!!!


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## RAPstar

I'll be there September 7-13 (6 nights). Staying at the Doubletree across the street. Anyone who's gonna be there, hit me up. I'll by you a drink, or something. Definately looking for ride buddies, strong chance I'll be there alone, or riding alone.


----------



## angela3676

I am so sad. We have to move into a new house and although I'm very happy about that I'm sad at the same time because of the expense of the move and some renovations we were forced to postpone our trip until Nov. 

So could you please change our dates to 11/22/08 - 11/28/08 RPR and my birthday will be celebrated on this trip 11/23 so I guess I shouldn't be too sad.


----------



## diskids2

We are going summer of 2009 .. most likely July 11 - 17.


----------



## Girlsontour

Can we be the first on your list for May 2009!  A Girls only trip (yet again) on 15th May 2009 - 22nd May 2009 CSR
22nd May 2009 - 28th May 2009 HRH.

Thanks


----------



## MrsMud

Wow!  I just checked the first page to see who else will be there when we are, and I realized I never said which hotel.  We will be at RPR, 4/20 - 4/24.  Yay!  17 days and counting!!!   

-MrsMud


----------



## ckay87

So anxious to go back to US/IOA and this time stay on site!  RPR June 10-12.  2 little nights, but I will savor every moment.


----------



## goofie4goofy

April 23-27th 2008 at the PBH for us...very soon  
Then off to 7 glorious days in Captiva


----------



## Tinker-tude

My DH is making a major career move, so things are a little up in the air.    But hopefully we'll be at the HRH again in January 2009!. DH  Moi  DS7  DS2


----------



## LeslieR

We will be at HRH Aug 3-7


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

MrsMud said:


> Wow!  I just checked the first page to see who else will be there when we are, and I realized I never said which hotel.  We will be at RPR, 4/20 - 4/24.  Yay!  17 days and counting!!!
> 
> -MrsMud



DD and I will be there on the same days as you.  It's our first trip and we can't wait!


----------



## RAPstar

I need to change my hotel. I'll be staying at RPR now instead.


----------



## LubyLoo

Hi My Name is Lucy, I am staying at Caribbean Beach on the 17th August and then going on the Disney Cruise

Hope everyone has a good time!


----------



## goofy!

LubyLoo said:


> Hi My Name is Lucy, I am staying at Caribbean Beach on the 17th August and then going on the Disney Cruise
> 
> Hope everyone has a good time!



Hi Lucy. That sounds like a fantastic vacation!  Are you stopping in at Universal also? And if yes, what days are you going to Universal so I can put you in the list.


----------



## LubyLoo

Mite be going to the Universal Theme Parks but wont be stopping at the hotel...


----------



## Zim

We will be at HRH September 26-28!  Can't wait to see Spidey again!


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

june 27 - june 30 at rpr


----------



## SpfAkf

We will be staying at RPR May 29 to June 1, 2008.


----------



## MsSpinShady

HRH, August 14-15.  Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## tricky1

RPR, May20th-25th, In my head I am already there


----------



## TerryCRZ

RPH, May 2-4, changed over from Portofino in order to afford a second night. I love the look of the refurbished rooms and the closeness to the park.


----------



## chrissyc

Portofino Bay here!  May 13th-19th


----------



## ky07

MsSpinShady said:


> HRH, August 14-15.  Thanks for putting this together!



Your going on my birthday August 14th


----------



## t-and-a

We have changed our plans a little....
We will stay off-site June 20-23 and at PBH instead of RPR June 23-27.


----------



## knighthammer

Rpr 6/18 - 6/23


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## darrellynn

GOING OCTOBER29 TO NOV4 2008 STAYING RPR CLUB, DOING DISCOVERY COVE SEA WORLD AND UNIVERSAL, AND THE HALLOWEEN NIGHTS, LOVE AND GOD BLESS MISSOURI


----------



## Figaro

We will be at the Royal Pacific Resort arriving on 10/12 and leaving on 10/16.  I am easy to find, so if you see a blond, 53 year old very pale woman with white blond hair in a black wheelchair,  come over and say hi.


----------



## robandeye

8/21-8/27  RPR first time US'ers...can't wait!


----------



## DisneyGirl625

May 23-26 at RPR


----------



## thumbalyna

October 4th - October 7th   RPH

Cant Wait for Halloween Horror Nights


----------



## Motherfletcher

May 15th -18th PBH at least a bay view Portofino Suite!  Cross the fingers for a Villa or Hospitality.  Hope for the later because the kids will freak.  I don't know what I'm more excited about the PBH room or the Simpson's Grand Opening?  Woo hoo for both!


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## MickeyManiacMom

September 5th -9th!!!

POR - our first time there!  


First trip for ds (4), second trip for dd (6).


----------



## goofy!

MickeyManiacMom said:


> September 5th -9th!!!
> 
> POR - our first time there!
> 
> 
> First trip for ds (4), second trip for dd (6).



Are you staying at Portofino or Port Orleans? 

Either one, you are going to have a great trip! (Although I am a bit biased towards Portofino Bay  )


----------



## MickeyManiacMom

goofy! said:


> Are you staying at Portofino or Port Orleans?
> 
> Either one, you are going to have a great trip! (Although I am a bit biased towards Portofino Bay  )



We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.  Originally it was not our first pick, but my mother in law is now going with us, which made us a party of 5.  So Port Orleans it was.  

After looking at all the pictures I'm very excited about this choice.  I appears to be very relaxing which may be good for the kids after being hyped up at the parks all day.  Not to mention, it looks wonderful for romantic strolls for my husband and I after the kids and MIL go to bed!


----------



## pam775

Our first UO/IOA trip with be 5/21 - 5/27 at RPR.  Can't wait!!


----------



## AlienNation

12-1-08 to 12-07-08 @ HRH.

First trip back HOME to Florida in 4 years or so... first real trip to UO for fiance.  (Took her to IOA for a day after doing Disney our last trip.)


----------



## louise1928

If all goes as planned;

January 9 - 11 2009
Surprising Hubby for his 50th Birthday @ Portofino Bay


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## Motherfletcher

OK, goofy!, what do you and dsmom have cooked up for Thanksgiving?


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> OK, goofy!, what do you and dsmom have cooked up for Thanksgiving?


----------



## minniejack

We will be staying December 27 to January 1, 2009.  Happy New Years! PBH


----------



## spartn1

We fly in June 11th and stay through June 23, flying back early on June 24th...

June 11-14 at WH Condo, June 15-24 at Cypress Pointe Grand Villas

Our countdown is at 32 days!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

June2-6

offsite


----------



## Bunsie

We're going Oct 23rd - Nov 4th.  No hotel booked yet but will be staying off-site on I-Drive.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## mickeydumplings

we are going 26th june 2009 for 2 weeks, stayin at Pop Century but
maybe changing hotel    

debb ie


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus is going to change her dates.... _*again*_!


----------



## orlandonyc

staying offsite june 12 to 26th


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> tlinus is going to change her dates.... _*again*_!



*yeah - whut she said ^^^^^^

June 3-10 HRH still for the bean's 13th birthday (which was back on 4/23)  

The trip report is going to be called "The totally rescheduled, rescheduled, rescheduled Bean Trip to the Darkside"  *


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *yeah - whut she said ^^^^^^
> 
> June 3-10 HRH still for the bean's 13th birthday (which was back on 4/23)
> 
> The trip report is going to be called "The totally rescheduled, rescheduled, rescheduled Bean Trip to the Darkside"  *


----------



## dsmom

changed our date again!

June 13-15th- Portofino Bay
Portofino Suite

celebrating Father's Day and.....my 50TH birthday!!!!


----------



## hhope30

Going 05/23-05/26/08 PBH Club Deluxe room.  Anniversary trip with hubby-AND kids-don't ya love motherhood


----------



## bubba's mom

dsmom said:


> changed our date again!
> 
> June 13-15th- Portofino Bay
> Portofino Suite
> 
> celebrating Father's Day and.....my 50TH birthday!!!!



 _again _  .....you keep movin' it like this...before ya know it, you'll be there when we are


----------



## Skippy24

I would love to be added to the list. We are planning on RPH (for he first time) 11/7/09-11/11/09. We have been to USF & IOA twice before, but have never stayed on the property.


----------



## Akdar

Forgot to mention, I here at the HHR now until tomorrow the 18th, then we are back here at he HRH again October 24th to the 26th.


----------



## GailT

Going December 22 to PB and then off to Disney


----------



## MOQu

Hrh 5/24/08 - 5/28/08


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## Skippy24

Thanks for adding me to the list, one little thing though we're going in Nov 2009, not 2008. Thanks and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MRS AR

We're hoping for the PBH for May 2009!  We were already planning our trip before we left on last Wed.


----------



## Tbug1966

June 15th through the 21st at RPR for Daughter's 17th Bday.  We were unable to give her a Sweet Sixteen party due to my leg surgery last summer.

Teresa


----------



## goofygirl64

We're going   August 22-29  2008   Can't wait.


----------



## EmmaLuvsPooh

Our first trip to Universal!!! We're going Sept 28-Oct 1, staying at the HRH


----------



## goofy!

goofygirl64 said:


> We're going   August 22-29  2008   Can't wait.



Do you know where you are staying yet?


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## Akdar

Goofy
   I have been lax in updating my October trip
October 17th-24th Marriott's Cypress Harbour in Orlando
October 24th-30th The Royal Pacific

Yes.............14 days


----------



## Flyin2MCO

Original plan was for a late August UO/SW extravaganza at HRH, but now considering a switch to an on-site WDW trip.  Getting the Disney itch again, and we did UO a few times last year.  Might even consider a quickie in Oct for HHN if we end up at WDW in August...

What would you do?   (I realize this is a good dilemma to have...)


----------



## TheWeasel

First Time - PBH - June 25th - June 30th


----------



## goofy!

Akdar said:


> Yes.............14 days



I'm jealous


----------



## goofy!

Flyin2MCO said:


> Original plan was for a late August UO/SW extravaganza at HRH, but now considering a switch to an on-site WDW trip.  Getting the Disney itch again, and we did UO a few times last year.  Might even consider a quickie in Oct for HHN if we end up at WDW in August...
> 
> What would you do?   (I realize this is a good dilemma to have...)



Universal of course, with some day trips to WDW.  That way you can be at WDW at rope drop in the mornings and back at Universal with FOTL in the afternoons. 

Although I would post this as a separate thread as you won't get much discussion on it buried in here.  People only look in here to post when they are going.


----------



## LukenDC

I'll be at HRH Sept. 18-21.


----------



## cbdmhgp

Goofy! Add RPR for my stay 6/30-7/5 please.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> *October 2008*
> Keishashadow..................10/19 - 10/22.....W. Lodge Villas -  *day guest*




Can I just say:


----------



## Akdar

goofy! said:


> I'm jealous


I'm making up for years and years (17 to be exact) of not vacationing!  I was a workaholic (basically still am, but now I make time for My Better Half and myself to get away a few weeks a year)


----------



## mickeydumplings

we will be going to Pop Century for a week and Caribbean Beach for a week 
with one night in Royal Pacific Resort. Going June 2009


----------



## paul436

Heading to All-Star Movies in WDW on August 11th and then on to the HRH on August 20th!


----------



## Clifton

Thinking about going solo to HHN 18 and stay at the RPR. For once I need a treatment.


----------



## macraven

Clifton said:


> Thinking about going solo to HHN 18 and stay at the RPR. For once I need a treatment.



i go solo each year.

you'll love it!


----------



## Leaflic

Wife to be and I July 20-July 22 RPH and July 22 - July 25 WLV at WDW can't wait


----------



## tonycat

Hi All family of 4 from Cape Cod,Ma traveling Aug. 6 to 13 staying at Portofino, can't wait!


----------



## goofy!

mickeydumplings said:


> we will be going to Pop Century for a week and Caribbean Beach for a week
> with one night in Royal Pacific Resort. Going June 2009


Let us know when you have your dates confirmed!


----------



## goofy!

paul436 said:


> Heading to All-Star Movies in WDW on August 11th and then on to the HRH on August 20th!



How long are you staying?


----------



## goofy!

tonycat said:


> Hi All family of 4 from Cape Cod,Ma traveling Aug. 6 to 13 staying at Portofino, can't wait!



Welcome to the Universal side of the DIS!!


----------



## pluto's fan

We'll be staying at PBH from 10/17-10/20....


----------



## bob_and_dawn

We will be staying at PBR from 4th Dec - 7th Dec after our 4 night Disney Cruise.

Dawn


----------



## ScottyGams

the girlfriend and I will be going on august 1-august 4th at RPR. 

Gotta break in the new car!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

We are staying at the HRH from July 9th thru the 14th
We are doing one day at the Magic Kingdom, we were just there in Nov
This trip is all out Universal Baby!!


----------



## disneyloveNY

We will be at PBH July12-15


----------



## KerriL

We will be at PBH from June 27-30 2008!


----------



## mapmakerj

I know it's way out there but, we will be at RPR June 23-27 2009.


----------



## anamary1

June 30 - July 5  Hard Rock Hotel - Club suite


----------



## angel703

Will Be there 9/26/08-9/28/08 for Birthday at HHN


----------



## iluvpluto27

We'll be at HRH from 8th October for the last 3 nights of our 21 night trip. I'm so excited!


----------



## monorail express

Hi Everyone!

When do the 2009 prices usually come out for RPH Resort?  We're looking at june 2009


Thanks


----------



## macraven

iluvpluto27 said:


> We'll be at HRH from 8th October for the last 3 nights of our 21 night trip. I'm so excited!



i'll be there also when you are!

have your people call my people for a meet.........


----------



## jillybeene71

We will be at RPH from july 4th to the 11th.


----------



## RAPstar

changed hotels again. will now be at the Hyatt Place across from Universal.


----------



## bubba's mom

monorail express said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> When do the 2009 prices usually come out for RPH Resort?  We're looking at june 2009
> 
> 
> Thanks



anytime between September & November


----------



## cmac609

We are having our first US trip at the RPR on July 7-10....

Caroline


----------



## patster734

HRH - October 9 thru October 13


----------



## TraceyL

HRH Nov 3


----------



## Bluer101

Going to RPH July 6-12!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

November 23rd through November 28th at the HRH and it can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## GailT

I will be at PB December 22 then I am off to spend Christmas in Disney


----------



## EuropaParkFan

Hard Rock Hotel ONSITE + Orlando FlexPass
Nov 5 - 12 (7 days)

Just booked it.  Its crazy because I have not done a WDW trip since 1986. Yet, I am doing Disneyland Paris in Oct and now Universal in Nov, same year!    

I guess I have some themeparking catching up to do

Cheers,

EuropaParkFan


----------



## GinaBean

We are going December 19 - December 20; we are staying at RPR.  Then we are checking into a pool home for a week & doing Disney.


----------



## jalex0831

jalex0831  July 24-28  2008 RPR


----------



## MLN

December 12-15, 2008.  RPR Club level- I'm surprising the family with a weekend at Universal.


----------



## APB513

Our first on-site stay at Universal Orlando!!!  8/12 - 8/14 at RPR and then a week stay at Windsor Hills to do Disney!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## n2mm

We stayed in April this year and plan to stay at HRH again in April 2009 and August 2009.


----------



## goofy!

n2mm said:


> We stayed in April this year and plan to stay at HRH again in April 2009 and August 2009.



When you have your date confirmed, come back and let us know


----------



## goofy!

updated.

My apologies for neglecting this thread for so long!


----------



## sunshine1010

I don't know how to add my name on the big list:

sunshine1010, March 17-25, Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## goofy!

sunshine1010 said:


> I don't know how to add my name on the big list:
> 
> sunshine1010, March 17-25, Royal Pacific Resort



All you have to do is what you did 

You are added to the list.


----------



## DC5Chick06

DC5Chick06 POFQ July 11-13


----------



## Laurabearz

Woot here are my dates 


August

Laurabearz 12th-14th HRH

Oct

Laurabearz  10th HRH

Laurabearz 17th-18th RPR

November

Laurabearz 19th RPR


----------



## wannabeinfl

July 14-17 at RPR.. our first time staying onsite at US/IOA.. Son doesn't know we are doing this yet! 

Me.. Angela (old)
DH.. James  (older)  
DS.. Curtis (our baby is 9!)


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## RAPstar

Had to change hotels again, I'm back at the Doubletree.


----------



## Bundle

We are hoping to stay at Porto Fino Bay for 5 nights commencing 29 Mar 2009 (if they would only let us book!!!!) (followed by 10 nights at WDW!).


----------



## keishashadow

im baaaaaaack , as long as DVC let's me drop the 1st 2nights from my existing ressie w/o penalty (haven't gotten the nerve to call yet & see lol)

anyway, strike me from languishing in day guest-dom & put me down for:

Sat, Sun & Monday Oct 18-20 

1st visit to PBR

1st HHN 10/19


----------



## mivictori

June 21 - 24, 2009  Don't know where staying yet because rates are not out.
First time to Universal, a little scared because I am a huge DISNEY fan so it will be a hard transition.


----------



## goofy!

keishashadow said:


> im baaaaaaack , as long as DVC let's me drop the 1st 2nights from my existing ressie w/o penalty (haven't gotten the nerve to call yet & see lol)
> 
> anyway, strike me from languishing in day guest-dom & put me down for:
> 
> Sat, Sun & Monday Oct 18-20
> 
> 1st visit to PBR
> 
> 1st HHN 10/19



 Woo-Hoo


----------



## Bundle

We've done it!  5 nights at the Portofino Bay in a Dr Seuss suite!  Yay


----------



## keishashadow

Bundle said:


> We've done it! 5 nights at the Portofino Bay in a Dr Seuss suite! Yay


just noticed that category the other day when i was booking, sounds so  please, please post pics!


----------



## Bundle

There's a little picture here:

http://www.universalorlando.com/hotels/loews-portofino-bay-hotel/accommodations.html#suites


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

post in error, sorry


----------



## Andrea from PA

October 12, 2008
HRH

October 11; 13-18 off-site


----------



## AlienNation

Dates for myself have changed from Dec. 1st - 7th to Oct. 19th - 25th at the PBH Club Level.  HHN just kept calling and we listened.


----------



## dsmom

Bundle- you will love the kids suite!  We have stayed in two and they are wonderful!  You might want to check on 3541.  We stayed in that last month and we were told it was being converted to a Dr Seuss right after we left.  It was the perfect location.  Top floor in the West wing.  It had a nice balcony off the king bedroom that overlooked the boat dock.


----------



## Dooda

Dh, Ds(8), and myself will be at RPR 1/1 - 1/3


----------



## Akdar

OK, mine needs to be changed from the RPR to the HRH October 24th to October 30th.  
Thanks


----------



## Bundle

dsmom said:


> Bundle- you will love the kids suite!  We have stayed in two and they are wonderful!  You might want to check on 3541.  We stayed in that last month and we were told it was being converted to a Dr Seuss right after we left.  It was the perfect location.  Top floor in the West wing.  It had a nice balcony off the king bedroom that overlooked the boat dock.



Thanks - will check that out!  I'm soooooo excited and it's 8 months away!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Just booked!!!
RPR Aug.30-Sept.2


----------



## DC5Chick06

Just Booked!!!!!!!!!!  Contemporary December 5-7, 2008!!!!


----------



## The Three Cabs

Just booked RPR for Sept 16-23rd for our first onsite Universal stay


----------



## tricky1

Oct. 9th-13th RPR


----------



## Catrinabeach

I just booked PB for Aug 25th, followed by our stay at HRH club Aug 26-30th.  We were supposed to just be at HRH but decided to fly in a day early since flights were cheaper.  And try PB since we haven't stayed there yet. 

Cant' wait. 

PB 269.00 night Upgraded to deluxe, Platinum, 

HRH 284.00 night club level, Platinum Super saver rate.


----------



## 01Sweetpea

Just booked....2 connecting garden view rooms at HRH...4/5 - 4/10.

DH doesn't even know yet!


----------



## mamaminnie

We're going this thursday (8/7-8/10)

JW Marriott Grande Lakes

Can't wait!!


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## Ian&Linda

30th Aug - 20th Sept 08 Doubletree Universal...


----------



## Chefmommy

August 20-27th @ HRH.  First time at Universal.  We have gone to Disney the last 5 years in a row, and we are trying something different.  I know I am going to have withdrawals!


----------



## nicki.momof3

We are going Aug 13-20, 2008  - seven nights at RPR.  We are very exicted   - large family trip with 3 generations.


----------



## rie'smom

RPR Nov 26-Nov 29 2 connecting rooms! We can't wait!!


----------



## Melanie230

Need to change our dates.  We are going to Hard Rock Hotel Sept 29-Oct 3


----------



## coastergirls

After changing or dates we are finally booked for RPR 14th September one night.


----------



## thumper0329

We will be staying at the HRH Jan 16-19th. 1st time at Universal!


----------



## saralexander97

DH  , DS 9  , DS 6  , and me  will be staying at RPR June 4th, 5th, and 6th in 2009 then at BWV June 7-12th.


----------



## bubba's mom

WOW!!  Guess not many peeps plannin' next year's vacation?  

Put us down for July 10-14th (?--that date may change)  at PBH  

Thanks!


----------



## rie'smom

We're going May 29th -June 7th.
5/29-5/29- CSR
5/29-6/5- BWV
6/5-6/7-Universal's Royal Pacific


----------



## Little Monkey

My DH and I and our dog Dante will be staying at the Portofino on:

October 15th through October 19th and on December 9th through December 14th.

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skrutti

29th april - 4th may Royal Pacific
4th may - 10th may St.Petersburg/Clearwater
10th may - 21st may Disneys Coronado Springs

Have´nt desided about hotel in Clearwater or St.Petersburg. Suggestions???


----------



## donaldduck352

April 27'th-29'th--Our spring stay at RPR/wifes b-day present


----------



## Bluer101

Going again, Sept. 12-14 2008 RPH, we try to go once every month or two.


----------



## goofy!

Looks like I have lots of work ahead of me. I will get you guys on the list shortly.  Been busy getting the kid off to his first year of college


----------



## buzz2

July 18-21 2009 at the HRH for us. It's been 2 years,can't wait to go back.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Looks like I have lots of work ahead of me. I will get you guys on the list shortly.  Been busy getting the kid off to his first year of college



COLLEGE?!?   

Good luck my friend


----------



## SallyG

Hi all!     Count us in.  We'll be at PBH 9/13 - 9/22.  So excited!


----------



## rpbert1

Just booked our Universal stays today, standard room, with Platinum upgrade to suite, will not have it after next year so may make the most of it.

RPR - 30th June - to - 14th July 

Don Cesar St. Petes  14th July - to - 21st July

RPR - 21st July - to - 28th July


----------



## jovigirlnj

We will be there from 8/15/09 - 08/20/09 at the HRH!!!


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Sept 12-16. Staying at HRH Kidsuite    First time staying onsite. Celebrating daughters 14th birthday and our 17th anniversary


----------



## re121258

Oct 20 - 24, 2008.  DH and I will be staying at the PBH. Celebrating our 28th anniv and our birthdays.


----------



## THUNDERMOUNTAINMOMMA

Skrutti said:


> 29th april - 4th may Royal Pacific
> 4th may - 10th may St.Petersburg/Clearwater
> 10th may - 21st may Disneys Coronado Springs
> 
> Have´nt desided about hotel in Clearwater or St.Petersburg. Suggestions???



On Clearwater Beach the Hilton is very nice and in a good location. At St Pete Beach we like the Tradewinds Resort. My friend stayed at the Sirata Resort (next door) and liked it as well. You'll be here at a beautiful time of year!


----------



## AllieKat

Me and my husband-to-be will be staying at RPR for his 34th Birthday (he's a Halloween baby) and HHN.  We'll be arriving on 10/29 and departing on 11/2.  Thanks so much for taking the time to keep this thread going!


----------



## d4est

We are now coming in a day earlier.  Please change me to Feb 10-18.  Thanks!


----------



## LilMommyBug

We are going to be at HRH September 24-27th


----------



## goofy!

phew...finally got it all updated.


----------



## mapmakerj

Well you can switch my June RPR stay to offsite now.  My DH went out yesterday and bought a new travel trailer, so we will now be camping for our Orlando vacation next June.


----------



## Cinderella822

I'll be staying at PBH from July 16 to 23.  Please add me to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## rie'smom

goofy!
I want to add Royal Pacific Nov 26th-29th.
I also received an upgrade to a King Suite on June 5th-June 7th!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

our dates have changed to December 21-26


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## diskids2

July 2009 for our very first trip to Universal, etc!


----------



## Little Monkey

Oooooh!!! We are also going for my 38th birthday on January 10th.  We will be staying at the Portofino for the weekend January 10th and January 11th.  I'm so happy to be able to get in for free to Disney on my birthday.  I can't believe I'm finally getting something for free from the "Mouse"  Ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Tink_Kel

15-16 May 08...Honeymoon at PBH!!


----------



## KFJames

We are at PBH 12/26/08 - 01/01/09..................yippee!!!!


----------



## Brooke4

Staying at HRH March 22 - 28, 2009...


----------



## jmagla

RPR 24th April - 29th April 2009 for us


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Unless our DVC waitlist comes through...we'll be at:

PBH 12/29 to 1/2/09


----------



## Brooke4

Please update, staying at RPR March 22 - 28, 2009
Thanks...


----------



## AdWayInc

March 2-4 Undecided where to stay...


----------



## petrymom

We are spending our first Universal vacation this year.

Feb 2, 2009 to Feb 9, 2009 
HRH


----------



## teresared

We are going  Feb.1 - Feb. 7, 2009


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## dee4406

We arrive on Nov. 23 - Nov 30 2008 - staying offsite - its almost here!!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

We will be staying at HGVC Sea World 9/19-9/26/09.  We aren't going to Sea World, though.  Only Universal for us.


----------



## dvcmbr94

DH and I are staying at RPR from Dec 16 - Dec 18, 2008.


----------



## Ramule

July 9th-11th at the RPR.


----------



## macraven

October 8th -13th -09  PBH


----------



## Claire L

PBH on Dec 6th, midway through our stay at AKV 

Claire


----------



## Disneyof3

Were going for the first time March 10-14 2009 
              Can't wait!!!!


----------



## kevin harrison

HRH - Pool View - 8TH - 22ND Sept 2009


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

We are going to the PBH from 3/5/09 - 3/9/09. Could only do a couple of days in March as we will be going again from 6/29/09 - 7/11/09. Man we can't wait.


----------



## dpayne1969

We are going Nov 21-24,2009


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

rpr  dec.12 - 14


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## yourgoingagain?

We are platinum members we paid rate for AAA garden view and got the comp suite upgrade. The rate quoted does not include tax or parking.

Okay here goes:

1/16 & 1/17 PBH Portofino suite $219.20 (then moving to Villas at Wilderness Lodge)

2/6 - 2/9  PBH Portofino suite $219.20

3/7 PBH Portofino suite $323.20 (one before moving to Boardwalk Villas)

5/8 - 5/11 PBH Portofino suite $258.40

6/5 RPR King suite $228.00 (one night before moving to Animal Kingdom Villas)

7/3 - 7/6 PBH Portofino suite $258.40

9/4 - 9/8 PBH Portofino suite $219.00

9/25 - 9/27 RPR King suite $175.00 

11/27 - 11/30 PBH Portofino suite $323.00 for first two nights then $219.00 for last night

12/11 RPR King suite $175.00 (one night then on to Saratoga Springs Resort)

We live 90 minutes away so it is much easier to get away as often as we do.
Also, that will be ten stays so I get to remain a platinum member. My 4 year old son needs lots of space.


----------



## Akdar

We're traveling to Atlanta for my nephew's graduation in May, so we have to go to Uni, it's the law ya know  

Timeshare from May 23rd to May 30th
Either HRH or RPR May 30th and 31st

Will update when I finalize which one!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Updating the definite dates.

January 7-13 2009 at HRH in a Kid's Suite!  WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Kid's Suite is expensive, but we need the privacy of two rooms.  I didn't bother pricing adjoining rooms.  Guess I could do that tomorrow, but the AAA rate for the KS is $100 off the regular rate.  If we saved anything (based on rates others have posted), I think it would be about $20 a night without the view, video games, DVD player, and the layout we fell in love with last year.

Taminator


----------



## damo

We are there Feb. 16-20 at RPR in a suite.


----------



## dpayne1969

"Sorry my stay is Nov. 21-24 2009 staying at HRH, Sorry


----------



## goofy!

yourgoingagain? said:


> We are platinum members we paid rate for AAA garden view and got the comp suite upgrade. The rate quoted does ot include tax or parking.
> 
> Okay here goes:
> 
> 1/16 & 1/17 PBH Portofino suite $219.20 (then moving to Villas at Wilderness Lodge)
> 
> 2/6 - 2/9  PBH Portofino suite $219.20
> 
> 3/7 PBH Portofino suite $323.20 (one before moving to Boardwalk Villas)
> 
> 5/8 - 5/11 PBH Portofino suite $258.40
> 
> 6/5 RPR King suite $228.00 (one night before moving to Animal Kingdom Villas)
> 
> 7/3 - 7/6 PBH Portofino suite $258.40
> 
> 8/14 & 8/15 RPR King suite $228.00 (then on to AKV)
> 
> 9/4 - 9/8 PBH Portofino suite $219.00
> 
> 11/27 - 11/30 PBH Portofino suite $323.00 for first two nights then $219.00 for last night
> 
> 12/11 RPR King suite $175.00 (one night then on to Saratoga Springs Resort)
> 
> We live 90 minutes away so it is much easier to get away as often as we do.
> Also, that will be ten stays so I get to remain a platinum member. My 4 year old son needs lots of space.



I'm jealous 

(updated through here)


----------



## magicalfoursome

June 23 to June 28  HRH!


----------



## daywalker

May as well add my name 

It will have been 18 months since we last visited Orlando, we've been to Vegas (many times) Hawaii and Miami instead over those months so it's time to get back into Orlando.

*27 Dec 2008 - 1 Jan 2009 HRH*
$300 per night + tax, standard room booked through a consolidator, we're platinum members but HRH aint available direct. Could've had upgrade to King Suite at RPR but we just don't like it as much as HRH so let it go.
Flights MAN-MCO with Virgin in upper class, you gotta do it right 

*13 June 2009 - 20 June 2009 HRH*
$166.66 per night + tax (Stay 7 pay for 4 deal)
Free upgrade to king suite as we're plat  
A great deal.
Flights are from MAN-MCO via FRA with Lufthansa first class, I got a great deal using my BMI diamond club miles so a little detour is well worth the effort for thr reward


----------



## TigerKat

10/21/09-10/25/09 we'll be at RPR!!!


----------



## akayek31

We are going May 29-June 5 after we leave Disney.  So far we are staying offsite but that may change.


----------



## thumbalyna

we will be there from Oct 9 to the 12th for HHN 19
cant wait to go back --- we are completely addicted to HHN


----------



## SNicksed

We''l be staying at RPR 2/14-2/19, then it's on to the Disney Wonder 2/19-2/22/09. CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## MRS AR

PBH May 8-13th. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Just booked RPR 6/15-6/21/09 - yippee!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

RPR Jan. 30-Feb. 1 then on to WDW, surprising the kids with luggage all packed when we pick them up from school that Friday.   
I can't wait!


----------



## KELLY

Just booked are first trip back  to Universal since our honeymoon in 2003.  It will be the girls first trip.  We wanted HRH but ended up with RPR.  We will be there from 4/20 to 4/25.  Then we head to SSR  at Disney from 4/25 to 5/1.


----------



## bas71873

First US/IOA and SW trip for us Feb 20 - 27; RPR Club Level


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## bas71873

goofy! said:


> updated through here



Curious?  What is the (88) after RPR in Feb?  Racking brain, coming up empty


----------



## goofy!

bas71873 said:


> Curious?  What is the (88) after RPR in Feb?  Racking brain, coming up empty


The page your post is on.  So many people have extra information, such as where they are staying at Disney after or before Universal.  There is often too much info to include in the list, so I started adding the page number the post could be found for more info.

I have it explained at the top of the list, but I think the lime green is too light to read - I will have to change that.


----------



## southernbelle5672

We are going on May 9th, 2009!


----------



## keishashadow

6/27 departing 6/29, Portofino (sweet suite platinum upgrade) AAA rate $258+ a night, i'll take it & run 

fyi, for those on the fence...limited upgrade availability already according to U ressie dept


----------



## Flyin2MCO

later this month for a brief Universal visit, then Nov 2010 for our first WDW as DVC owners....


----------



## NashvilleTrio

PBH: Jun 13-20, Deluxe King Room @ $212/night, Super Saver rate.


----------



## Akdar

Just booked the first half of our HHN 2009 pilgrimage!  We are staying at the Westgate resort right by Uni, form 10-17 to 10-24.  Then the next full week will be at either HRH or the RPR until Nov 1st!  Going all out this year!


----------



## bubba's mom

Whodathought I'd have to do this to THIS thread?


----------



## TigerKat

Can you change me from RPR to PBH 10/21-10/25?


----------



## dpayne1969

I moved my stay from Nov. to  

May 25-June 1 Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## theterms

July 18-25 HRH Deluxe Room


----------



## cheshireqt

RPR   Feb 13-Feb 17.   Our first time to visit any part of Universal.


----------



## ky07

*RPR June 21 - June 28 *


----------



## NJCapeman

February 6th to Feb 11th
Royal Pacific - Standard 2 Queens
$141 a night
Buy 3 nights get 2 free deal


----------



## FtWildrns5

April 21 to April 26.  Four Points Sheraton.  $837.92 for the 5 of us, includes US/IOA admission.


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> Whodathought I'd have to do this to THIS thread?



Yeah, well, that is because the thread starter has been amiss (ok very lazy) in keeping it updated.

Thanks for bumping (and waking me up) Barb.

Updated through here.


----------



## Laurabearz

Laurabearz.............................7/25-8/1 RPR CLub Level


----------



## bob_and_dawn

RPR Club 2nd - 9th May

Dawn


----------



## bas71873

I need change my Feb trip to August 

August 21 - 28; HRH Club Level - YAHOO!!


----------



## RAPstar

RPR June 16-23 celebrating my 24th birthday


----------



## Natasha&Matt

HRH club level 2nights 12/05 - 14/05 2010


----------



## flyguy

HRH Feb 20/09-Feb 23/09 then to


----------



## frisco

August 7-10
Royal Pacific Resort

Then off to Disney for 13 nights!


----------



## thumbalyna

if you want to update us - we are going oct 8-12 staying at HRH


----------



## Laurabearz

flyguy said:


> HRH Feb 20/09-Feb 23/09 then to



Hey Flyguy! Welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## patster734

RPR
Oct 7 - 11, 2009


----------



## OrlandoMagic

September 24th 2009 - October 1st 2009,

PBH! (from Disney)


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> RPR
> Oct 7 - 11, 2009





whew..................


----------



## disneyfan67

Going to the HRH in May.

My dates are the 4th through the 8th.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We'll be staying at RPR (after our timeshare stay) sadly only for 1 nt Sept. 5-6.  I'm just thankful to be going at all and it's a great use of our Amex rewards points!


----------



## Rags

Staying at the RPR May 20th thru May 25th!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## flyguy

Laurabearz said:


> Hey Flyguy! Welcome to the DIS!!



Thanks for the warm welcome. Just back from our first Universal and 2nd WDW trip. Loved Universal and the Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## Tank

RPR  June 15-20  Family of 4 coming down from Pittsburgh


----------



## Cyrano

HRH 29th June - 1st July first time visitors to Orlando  

Staying off-site for 3 weeks in condo but wanted to stay on-site for USF FOTL


----------



## RAPstar

Changing mine

October 5-12!
10/5-10/8 at RPH
10/8-10/12 at the Doubletree


----------



## goofy!

finally, finally updated


----------



## billdog1977

June 10th-13th 2009 then off to Disney

Staying at the Doubletree


----------



## ky07

billdog1977 said:


> June 10th-13th 2009 then off to Disney
> 
> Staying at the Doubletree


*The Doubletree is a nice hotel 
We have stayed there a few times  *


----------



## Bluer101

Going July 3th-10th, 2009 staying at RPR.


----------



## RAPstar

Update: Oct 5-12 at RPR


----------



## billdog1977

ky07 said:


> *The Doubletree is a nice hotel
> We have stayed there a few times  *



Yes we are excited and cannot wait we are gonna be in the area for about 11 days and we are even thinking about extending for two more days at the beginning to take advantage of the book 3 get 2 free.


----------



## macraven

goofy!
i have a change, i'm at the rph not the pbh on my october trip.


----------



## ky07

billdog1977 said:


> Yes we are excited and cannot wait we are gonna be in the area for about 11 days and we are even thinking about extending for two more days at the beginning to take advantage of the book 3 get 2 free.


*There is a lady there that is the head of the maids and think her name is Barbra and my DW asked for extra shampoo since they were very small bottels and she gave her a bag of them and DW told her she would leave the ones she didn't use and she told her to take them.
Really a great staff there  *


----------



## billdog1977

ky07 said:


> *There is a lady there that is the head of the maids and think her name is Barbra and my DW asked for extra shampoo since they were very small bottels and she gave her a bag of them and DW told her she would leave the ones she didn't use and she told her to take them.
> Really a great staff there  *



Sweet, I wonder if that would work if I asked them for adult beverages,LOL


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

I just got the airline tickets!!!! 

We are going June 14-19 Staying at RPR   1st timers


----------



## ky07

Mikes:)Mom said:


> I just got the airline tickets!!!!
> 
> We are going June 14-19 Staying at RPR   1st timers


*Congrats your going to love RPR and Universal just such and amazing place  *


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

ky07 said:


> *Congrats your going to love RPR and Universal just such and amazing place  *



Thanks! We can't wait...I just hope I can handle the rollercoasters!   I'm going to try all of it! Well maybe not Dr. Doom   (is that the right name??)


----------



## ky07

Mikes:)Mom said:


> Thanks! We can't wait...I just hope I can handle the rollercoasters!   I'm going to try all of it! Well maybe not Dr. Doom   (is that the right name??)


*  Not a Dr Doom fan either and a coaster chicken but still love the hulk and mummy .
Have a great time  *


----------



## JackieLand

June 10th through 17th RPR.  First time ever to Universal and the resorts.  We can't wait!


----------



## rocray

May 18th - May 25th @ RPR

My girlfriend and I are going on our first vacation together


----------



## vitfamily

April 4-11 
Staying offsite


----------



## Darcy03231

April 26 - May 1, HRH


----------



## avic77

Add me   April 26th-May1st 2009 staying at Parc Corniche


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## Sue909

Sue909
April 1st - 5th
Offsite-Hyatt


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## HayGan

HayGan
May 31 - June 1 HRH then to  until June 11 (with some more US/IOA days mixed in)


----------



## Leslierx

June 21-26 RPR

Me, husband and 9 year old daughter.  It is our first trip ever to Universal!!!!


----------



## ky07

Leslierx said:


> June 21-26 RPR
> 
> Me, husband and 9 year old daughter.  It is our first trip ever to Universal!!!!


*You are going to love the RPR cause we stayed there for the first time last year and are going back this year the same time you are   *


----------



## mapmakerj

Our plans changed again.  We will now be onsite at RPR from 6/21-6/26.


----------



## msminniemouse

Hrh  8/24-8/31


----------



## schumigirl

RPR 08/14-08/28   and counting every moment


----------



## jerseyboy99

PBH - 4/12 to 4/16


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

PBH 9/29- 10/4


----------



## rie'smom

RPR- April 10,11,12 King Suite


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

we are going june 8-12 at rpr.    $169 fla rate


----------



## patster734

patster734 said:


> RPR
> Oct 7 - 11, 2009



Because we now have 6 in our party, we've switched to a 1 bedroom suite at the PBH.  We still have the same dates.


----------



## LuvMickey36

We decided on fri. to go labor day.  9/3-9/7.  Not sure what our rate was, didn't remember to look. It was the super saver.


----------



## archersgirl1

We are staying at HRH club from September 25-30th.  Hoping to get in on some HHN action


----------



## ADP

Add us to the list.  We'll be at RPR 7/26 - 7/31.


----------



## billdog1977

May 8th-12th  Doubletree Universal


----------



## litlpixie

July 17th-21st  for my 40th birthday. First time staying at Universal. AAA rate at the PBR club level....don't remember the rate, but it was way cheaper than the deluxe Disney resorts with the same discount!!!!


----------



## mickeysfavoritefan

We are staying at RPR from September 4 to September 9.

mickeysfavoritefan


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Please add us to the list for November 2009, 11/2-11/9 - RPR Queen Club

Thanks!


----------



## FINFAN

well, we are tenatively "booked" for 5 nights!
August 6-11 at RPR...really SHOULDN'T be, but driving DD back to college and SOOOOOOO close, and 40% off....
keep your fingers crossed it happens!
We stayed at RPR the week it  opened years back, it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charleyann

Dec/10. This will be our first time staying at a Universal resort . We are doing the RCCL land and sea package with extended cruise for 7 days to the western carribean. We are staying at either Royal Pacific or Hard Rock Cafe. Which of these two do you receommend for a 15 year old boy and his mom?

After the cruise we are flying to Nassau and stying there for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait. Bring on Dec/10

Charleyann


----------



## Andrea from PA

Charleyann

I recommend HardRock 

It is the only place I stayed at Universal, but the easy walk to the parks & City Walk was great.  Those ferries don't come around often enough for me.

December is too cold for me for swimming, I don't know about you.  For a 15 year old any of the pools are awesome.


----------



## theycallmewinnie

We will be at HRH 6/14-6/18.  I waited too long and the supersaver rates changed, but we will be glad to be onsite enjoying FOTL and the fabulous pool.  Has anyone ever gotten a better rate by calling to check rates within a couple weeks of your stay?


----------



## MouseFiend

We will be at RPR June 9th-14th.  Can't wait


----------



## Paratrooper

Will be staying at the HRH with my 13 year old daughter from 18 Aug thru 24 Aug.

This will be our first trip to Universal and we are both looking forward to it. Actually, she is looking forward to getting me on all the rides!

Would like to hear from anyone else heading down from New Jersey during that time or any other single parents for that matter.


----------



## jetfan

Booked air today so I guess I am really going back to RPH. Paying $259 a night with stay 4 promo. Hoping rates will fall & I can rebook.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

we are all booked (Via a UK Travel agent) for December 30th 2010 until January 6th 2011 - Hard Rock (deluxe room)!!


----------



## mrsmom

June 23-26th for our 24th anniversary at RPR.
                        Kim


----------



## Irish Guy

August 8-15 HRH


----------



## stich626

Just booked the flight!!  Going Sept. 30- Oct. 6!  Staying off site.  Not sure where yet.  Hoping to catch HHN one of those nights!!


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

I am guessing since we are 17 day's out, I should join the list... 

June 4th to 11th HRH

Our 1st time to Universal   Can't hardly wait...


----------



## alisonthorn

HRH - May 31-June 5

2nd Trip - I'm so excited!!


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## tink68

Oct 8-13th Beach Club with the fam.


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## smallfri1112

December 4 - 10, 2010!!!  WOOHOO


----------



## thedisneymom

Friday, May 22nd for 1 night at PBH.


----------



## brandip22

This is a ways off, but we'll be there from 5/22-5/28/2010 at Disney and then 5/28-5/30 at not sure- but for SW! Looking now for where to stay for SW!!


----------



## jillybeene71

July 4-9
not as long as i want but at least were going.


----------



## rpbert1

Disney Wilderness Lodge 2nd August to 16th August 2010

RPR when it comes available 16th August to 28th August 2010


----------



## re121258

We will be at the HRH 6/21/09 to 6/26/09.


----------



## sr6888

We will be at the HRH May 23-28.  Yes that is tomorrow!  We just made our reservations on the 18th of May.


----------



## iwork2play

RPH June 21-28 2009
  Cocoa Beach,FL June 19-20 2009


----------



## Saldoc

We will be at HRH Aug 15 to Aug 20, 2009.   First time.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## pomlover

June 15-23rd for us!


----------



## cbdmhgp

RPR, July 4th-11th


----------



## GISELLEROL

July 23-27 at RPH


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Changed hotels and added a day! 

ruadisneyfan2........Sept 5-7......HRH    (original on p. 90)


----------



## kathiewe

Sept 27 - Oct 4, SSR.  Celebrating the adoption of our foster son with 21 friends and family.


----------



## jmskinner

My stepdaughter decided to come a different week than the week we are going to WDW, and she decided to go to US/IOA so we are going on our first trip arriving July 14th-16th, from there we go to WDW and have to put her on the plane since she made plans back home on the 17th.  

Staying at RPH.Can you tell I'm excited.  And only had to pay for the kids tickets, I won one off the Superbowl promotion and DH is military.


----------



## Bren's Mom

We're going April 17-24, 2010. 

Right now we're booked for the entire time at RPR in a kid's suite.  Subject to change if we can't get the current $549/579 price down!


----------



## QT Pooh

June 2009

QT Pooh: 06/20-06/26/09: offsite at the Homewood Suites Nearest Universal

Will be going with my almost 15 yo daughter and 16 yo son


----------



## tink1957

Just got a GA resident rate & booked HRH for Sept 16-18.  We were already planning a trip for Sept 17-28 at CSR so I took a day off of our WDW trip to go to Universal for 2 nights since we planned on 1 Universal day anyway, it only wound up costing us $133 more & we get more Universal time.

Of course, we have to pay for our food at HRH, which we wouldn't have at WDW so I don't know if the savings are that much, but I'm excited anyway.


----------



## dogodisney

We will be staying at RPR Sept. 4-9th. This will be our first Universal trip.


----------



## cinjam

We will be at RPR 02/10/10 - 02/13/10


----------



## circelli

We will be staying at the RPR 9/29/09 -10/06/09

We can't wait!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> We will be staying at the RPR 9/29/09 -10/06/09
> 
> We can't wait!!



i think you should extend your trip to at least the 8th of that month...

that's when i will be there homie..


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> i think you should extend your trip to at least the 8th of that month...
> 
> that's when i will be there homie..



If I could extend it I would...you know it!!!
We leave in the a.m. on the 6th too!!


----------



## tricky1

We will be there Oct. 18th-23rd RPR


----------



## cuddlykp

cuddlykp: Sept 13-20- Doubletree Universal


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My husband and I are staying at the RPH from July 21-23.  We've never stayed on site at Universal before but since our passes are still good and I'll be staying at Disney in Aug we decided...why not??  Just a quick trip before I have to go back to Kuwait until Dec and he PCS's us out to Little Rock, Arkansas...

I'm so excited!!

I'm not sure if I should book us dining reservations or just use the key card to get "fotl"?  I did book Raglan Road at DTD for our last night on our drive back to Tampa...but nothing in Universal/IOA yet.


----------



## B's Marie

HRH August 18-26 Club Level!!
First Universal Trip for our family!


----------



## roe

July 25 - August 1 - Yacht Club


----------



## yourgoingagain?

We are platinum so all of the stays will be in a portifino suite.

Feb 12 - 15 PBH 

March 28 - April 1 PBH

May 28 - 31 PBH


----------



## SUBBOY755

We will be staying at the HRH 8/18 - 8/21. 
Then West Gate Towers 8/21 - 8/28


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Were platinum members so it's actually a better deal now that we can use FL resident or AP rates to book. We have a Portifino Suite at PBH and King suite at RPR. The months were not at Universal we are at Disney at one of our DVC homes.  


2/12 - 2/15	PBH
3/28 - 4/1	PBH
5/28 - 5/31	PBH
6/10 & 6/11          PBH (Disney BCV 6/12 - 6/16)	
7/2 - 7/5	             PBH
9/1                     RPR
9/5 & 9/6             PBH (Disney cruise 9/2 - 9/5)
11/26 - 11/29	PBH


----------



## ThemeParkGuy

HRH from November 21 to 26.


----------



## RACEFAN9

pbr oct.8-12


----------



## doubled07

Staying at RPR 6/18/2010 departing 6/21/2010


doubled07
Texas


----------



## damo

Can you guys go to the dates and rates 2010 thread and give us your dates, the rate you got and what deal you got?  Thanks!


----------



## traceycooper

woo hoo we've just booked 5 nights at RPR 13 - 18th Aug 2010


----------



## Tank

I had to cancel my June trip because of a ruptured disc. But I am happy to say I am healed up and going 8/17/09 --8/21/09                                         
Family of four from Pittsburgh


----------



## goofy!

Where the Heck is Michele and WHY hasn't she updated this thread in ages?

SUCH A SLACKER


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Where the Heck is Michele and WHY hasn't she updated this thread in ages?
> 
> SUCH A SLACKER


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


>


----------



## goofy!

now that I am back maintaining this thing...Can't let it go to the second page,

So, bumpity bump back to the top


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Disneylover70...............4/15/09-4/22/09 HRH (97)


----------



## goofy!

DISNEYLOVER70 said:


> Disneylover70...............4/15/09-4/22/09 HRH (97)


Thanks!!

(hope you meant 2010?)


UPDATED through here


----------



## bubba's mom

Staying at the PBH July 12-17 (so far...apt to change)


----------



## rpbert1

Goofy have to change my dates, was originally for August 2010 now its
 RPR July 7th to July 14th


----------



## frequency

I could have sworn I posted, but its not on there so here it is.

PBH Dec 25-30 2009  Stay and play rate  419$ and then 399$.  

Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite.

I know the rates bad, but apparently at Christmas, there are no deals.

frequency= lindalinda


----------



## diskids2

July 16 - July 25....First Visit to Universal EVER!  We can't wait.


----------



## schumigirl

Back again to RPR from October 22nd - November 5th 2010, and yes I am counting the days already


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

First time staying RP 05/31-06/04 CL coming from 12 nights at


----------



## maggieb9975

We are going Nov 1-6 2010 RPR to see Harry Potter World


----------



## Poohbug

First time staying onsite.

January 19-25. 2010 - RPR


----------



## Melanie230

October 1-October 8.  2010-HRH!!!!  Can't wait to see Harry Potter!!!


----------



## ClareH37

9-11 May 2010 - RPR CL- first stayed at this gorgeous resort back in 2004, haven't been back since so am really excited, and keeping everything crossed Harry Potter will be open.


----------



## Bluer101

December 3-6th 2009 RPR for Grinchmas

June 30- July 10th 2010 RPR (might change alittle)


----------



## rpbert1

RPR 7th July to 14th July
King Suite 
Platinum upgrade
 $211 AAA rate

Don Cesar St Petes 14th July 21st july
Luxury suite
Platinum Upgrade
$180 AAA rate

Then on to Vegas and So California


----------



## thumbalyna

had to cancel my trip for 10/8/09 due to a school issue with my daughter
in the process of trying to book for Sept 30 to Oct 4 2010 at the present moment.


----------



## ajpa

Dec 17-20 at RPR.
(1st visit to US/IOW)


----------



## passporterfan13

July 2010!

Infinitus Con. at the WWoHP park yayyyy! Staying at Royal Pacific and super excited. First trip alone. I'll be meeting up with some new people Im rooming with when I get there.

So excited and nervous too.


----------



## KerriL

August 20-22 2010  Portofino Bay Hotel CL  Travel Agent Rate


----------



## Melanie230

October 3-9 Hard Rock Hotel!!!!


----------



## susanseabrook

We will be in Kings Suite.. Orlando Palace for 3 days starting from 16th Oct 2009. The choice of hotel was not difficult to make as I got an excellent deal for the same thru Lastminutetravels. I got good feedback for it from my friend who has already been there. Looking forward to this journey. Will share the experience when I will be back


----------



## GailT

going Dec 21-26 staying at POR Riverside


----------



## lainey

RPR 4 nights
DEC 29th 2009 - Jan 2nd 2010
water view room


----------



## TLinden16

I'll be at the HRH on the night of Dec.  3rd   My first stay at a Universal resort.


----------



## Coach81

Mardi Gras Week- Feb. 14 - Feb 19th RPH.. we cant' wait!!!


----------



## theterms

November 26 - December 1
Hard Rock Hotel
13 of us!


----------



## TraceyL

Dec 21st - HRH -


----------



## maggieb9975

Maggie9975 and DD

Oct 23-28 2010 RPR

can't wait to see WWOHP!!!


----------



## Dismom+two

staying off site at the Courtyard Orlando Lake Buena Vista at Vista Centre

4/26/10-05/01/10


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Me, too!

Nov. 25-29 RPR
Jan. 10-13 RPR



Maria


----------



## GailT

December 21 Portofino bay

Dec 22-26 WL Nothing like Christmas day in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## ckmiles

January 21 thru 25th HRH


----------



## ChuckGA

Sat Nov 21st to Thurs Nov 26th (T-day) staying at HRH concierge.  First trip to Universal after many many trips to WDW.  Really looking forward to it.  Veteran Disney planners say there is no need to plan (I'm a WDW planner) so we are going in with little planning to get the joy of a first time discovery trip.  All we know is a general idea of most of the rides and that Mythos is supposed to be a great place to eat.


----------



## JAL2525

December 23 -30 HRH Club Level


----------



## rpbert1

My dates have changed

RPR
7th July to 14th july 2010
King Suite Platinum upgrade
rates stay 7 pay 4
$152.29


----------



## Bluer101

rpbert1 said:


> My dates have changed
> 
> RPR
> 7th July to 14th july 2010
> King Suite Platinum upgrade
> rates stay 7 pay 4
> $152.29



How did you get that deal? I only see that its valid up till Mar. 25th 2010.


----------



## BGparadise

7/31/10: Not Sure
8/1/10 - 8/6/10: AKV
8/6/10 - 8/8/10: RPR
8/9/10 - 8/10/10: Not Sure


----------



## Mom21

11/29-09-12/01/09  RPR Club Level

12/13-14/09  RPR

Moving from Disney both times, but we like to do both.


----------



## macraven

Macraven

Motherland:  9/30/10 - 10/6/10


Darkside:   10/6/10 - 10/13/10
RPH  (King suite)


same bat time
same bat channel as past years


----------



## Kath2003

Offsite (I-Drive) in early/mid April


----------



## henryk67

14th to 28th Oct 2010
Silver Creek


----------



## Oz-kateer

HRH - check in Oct 2 - check out Oct 5 2010


----------



## GailT

I'm going down Dec 21-26 nothing like Christmas in DW with Mickey and friends


----------



## WyldLynx

WyldLynx - Sept 12-18 2010 ...... staying offsite

Can't wait though to see Hogwarts!!! HP megafan here


----------



## LubyLoo

Hi
I am stayin WDW at the Disney Yacht and Beach Resort on the Beach side of the resort. on October 20th until the 5th Novemeber 2010. Back to Florida, 5th time, as from today its 226 days in counting!!! hehe

LubyLoo


----------



## patster734

My yearly HHN trip!

Oct. 6 - 10
RPR


----------



## nmartin

First trip to Universal!

HRH Aug 22 to 28th/2010.  Can't wait!


----------



## drag n' fly

Our first trip to Universal!! May 31-June 5. Staying at RPR with dd14.

Our next trip to Universal is November 10-17. Staying offsite in a house. It will be dh, me, ds16, dsf16 (dear sons friend), dd14, ddf14 (dear daughters friend), ds7. We still have 2 queen beds available so I am sure some more family members may join us.

Spring 2011 will be a Universal/Siesta Key. Whoever wants to tag along with old Mom is welcome


----------



## justprettynpink

April 5-8 RPR 

Yeah!!!


----------



## keishashadow

add me to the list please!

keishashadow 

10/3 thru 10/7
Bay Lake Tower

10/8 to 10/10
Portofino (Suite)


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

well it's official finally made our ressies for our first Universal trip:

RPR- June 8-10,2010

then we are doing a one day'er at Disney on the 11th,not sure which park yet,my DD and I volunteered for the Give a Day program, so I'll leave it up to her which park! 
we're getting real excited about this trip,DS(8) keeps saying he can't wait to see Jimmy Neutron and Harry Potter!! lol


----------



## Maleficent&Goons

Haven't been to US since 1999 when IOA first opened! I was 19  
To celebrate the big 30 and our anniversary we are going July 25-31 PPR


----------



## CairnsGirl

Royal Pacific Resort
Check in September 29th Checkout October 6th 2010
First visit to Universal and HHN!!


----------



## macraven

Motherland:
Sept 29 - Oct 5


Darkside:
RPH
Oct 5-12


----------



## Magpie

First visit to Universal!

Dec 11 - 18, at the Royal Pacific Resort.

Can't wait to check out the Wizarding World!  (I'm secretly making house scarves for the family...  )


----------



## Mrs. D

We'll be @ the HRH from 7/29- 8/1 after WDW from 7/25- 7/28...


----------



## SuzieQ811

Going in 16 days to PBH!  Might be crazy - I don't know cuz it's Easter, but the only time we can go.  We'll see.  March 31 - April 5 - can't wait!


----------



## Bluer101

July 2-9 RPR


----------



## Rags

HRH May 26th thru MAy 31st!!!!


----------



## funhouse8

Magpie said:


> First visit to Universal!
> 
> Dec 11 - 18, at the Royal Pacific Resort.
> 
> Can't wait to check out the Wizarding World!  (I'm secretly making house scarves for the family...  )



What a cool idea!

We are going November 11 - 14th.   HRH


----------



## csmommy

We are staying at the HRH for 1 night, 8/5 & then onto our timeshare until 8/14.  Can't wait!


----------



## PlanningNextTrip

I just booked our first stay at Universal!!!
We will be staying at Rock Hard Hotel from November 5 - 7th, after staying at SSR at Disney from October 28 - November 5th. 
Excited!!!

(Trip is me and my 3-yo son)


----------



## longing2Batdisney

We are going to US/IOA April 29 & May 1
hoping Harry Potter will be open but not expecting it to be...
we are staying at RPR; this is our first time staying on the grounds at US
we are very excited


----------



## iwork2play

Third trip.. third year in a row.....this year June 27 - July 1st (HRH) then onto Cocoa Beach for 2-3 days,We enjoy USO ,Cocoa Beach, & KSC.

  Happy trails.....


----------



## glocon

Our first onsite stay- YEAH!!!! AKL 6/2 & 6/3, then HRH 6/4- 6/9.  I am so excited!!!  Just keeping my fingers crossed that WWoHP will be officially open then.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Can't wait!  Staying at our favorite UO hotel!


----------



## kmc

RPR oct. 1-6 

can't wait for HH and WWOHP


----------



## winterhart534

Just booked today! 

August 12-14th at RPR, our first time at Universal! Can't wait to see WWOHP and to try out the FOTL pass. After that we're going to use our Give A Day tickets on my 35th BD at Magic Kingdom. Staying at ASMu so we can go to EMH that night. August 16th - 20th we're headed to Clearwater Beach to be sea slugs and beach bums. ZOMG, I can't wait!!!


----------



## PinkTink63

HRH-Aug. 22-25


----------



## Bluer101

winterhart534 said:


> Just booked today!
> 
> August 12-14th at RPR, our first time at Universal! Can't wait to see WWOHP and to try out the FOTL pass. After that we're going to use our Give A Day tickets on my 35th BD at Magic Kingdom. Staying at ASMu so we can go to EMH that night. August 16th - 20th we're headed to Clearwater Beach to be sea slugs and beach bums. ZOMG, I can't wait!!!




You know once you stay onsite you will never stay off site again!


----------



## Larrabe

RPH September 11 - 19th!!

This will be our second Orlando trip--we went to Disney in 2006 and now that our boys are older, 16 & 15, we're going Universal this time, baby.  Can't wait, can't wait, CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## joalexajeff

HRH 8/22 - 8/27

Our family of 4 is going with my brother's family of 4, staying at the HRH Club.  Still looking to book airfare and buy tickets.


----------



## LocustPoint

RPR Dec 16-18

My husband's first trip to Universal!


----------



## JohnnyB2

RPR club 9-28 to 10-2


----------



## glocon

HRH June 4-9.  Can hardly wait!  First time on property.


----------



## englishrose47

How about August 2011Is that OCD planning or what!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

glocon said:


> HRH June 4-9.  Can hardly wait!  First time on property.



*Youre gonna love it!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Put me on the list for April 26-28'th RPR~~DW's annual birthday blowout

October 8-9'th RPR~~~HHN20 here we come!!*


----------



## mrsnj91

mrsnj91.....August 20-29th.....Staying at Buena Vista Resort


----------



## robandkelly13

RPR July 10 - 14. This is our fist time at Universal. It should make a nice beginning to our WDW trip


----------



## Melanie230

I dont know what happened to us.  We were on the list...can you put us back on?  

Hard Rock Hotel October 1,2010-October 8, 2010


----------



## DVC Jackie

We're taking a break from Disney and doing Jersey Week (November 2-6) at RPR. Harry Potter here we come!!!


----------



## circelli

It is looking like my dh and our 2 ds's and our friends and thier 2 dd's will be going on September 30-October 7.........HHN here we come!!!! Harry Potter will rock too!!


----------



## BrerFoxx

We are going August 15th-20th. This will be our first time at HRH, previously stayed at PBH and RPR. Really looking forward to Harry Potter and RRRC.


----------



## alamashdar

We are going for our first trip to US/IOA.

We will be staying offsite @ *Hyatt Place June 8 - June 13*

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Claire-Bear

We're staying in Mount Dora (borrowing a house) from 18 June departing 2 July.
Visiting US/IOA on probably 21st, 23rd and 28th, and any other evening we can fit in! (also doing a day at Typhoon Lagoon and Kennedy Space Center)

6 weeks today!!


----------



## mckinfam

We're visiting US/IA July 25 - 27 and staying at Portofino Bay.  Looking forward to Harry Potter!


----------



## mickman1962

HRH June 26-July 3


----------



## Liz&Griff'smom

We are going to US/IOA from July 22nd to July 26th. We are staying at RPR. This is our first trip to UO and we are VERY excited!!!!


----------



## Disney1976

Doing two days at RPR 8/6/10-8/8/10  before doing a week at Disney's BC! Excited to check out Harry Potter stuff and experience the FOL access at many of the major rides at both parks! Perfect for summer!


----------



## CornishPixie

HRH June 2-4


----------



## Gr8t Fan

RP for 1 night 8/23/10!!!!  Can't wait to see Harry Potter!


----------



## smahoney6

Finally committed- going to hrh dec 18-22 2010 ...feeling very sad I'm not going to disney but know I need to give universal a shot!


----------



## klacey1

We're staying offsite (Marriott Cypress Harbour) from Aug 19-25th!! Praying for not crazy crowds!!


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

We are staying 22nd - 26th at PBH, then 16 nights at the GF.

First time in a Universal Hotel and can't wait!!


----------



## leaukake808

6/13-22/10 - staying at the RPR


----------



## GailT

Univesal 21-22Disney 22-24


----------



## circelli

going to RPR September 29 - October 6 2010.....HHN here we come


----------



## hsmom

RPR December 5-11
First time at Universal! Looking forward to WWoHP especially.


----------



## Purseval

Sometime between July 17-24.  Haven't decided if we will go down saturday or sunday yet so we don't have a place to stay.  July 19-20 we will be at HRH then 3 more days somewhere else, again I haven't decided yet but my wife wants to try out the Hilton Parc Soleil because they have a cool bathtub where the water comes down from the ceiling to fill it.  Leave Orlando saturday afternoon.  May possibly do a day at the Magic Kingdom but we are mainly here to go to US/IOA.  Bringing a neice and nephew who have never been to Orlando which is why we may make the side trip to WDW.  

This is actually my least favorite time of year to go but we have to renew our annual passes.  Much prefer March for Mardi Gras and October for HHN but the kids will think it's awesome, especially with the new attraction and FOTL.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Purseval said:


> Sometime between July 17-24.  Haven't decided if we will go down saturday or sunday yet so we don't have a place to stay.  July 19-20 we will be at HRH then 3 more days somewhere else, again I haven't decided yet but my wife wants to try out the Hilton Parc Soleil because they have a cool bathtub where the water comes down from the ceiling to fill it.  Leave Orlando saturday afternoon.  May possibly do a day at the Magic Kingdom but we are mainly here to go to US/IOA.  Bringing a neice and nephew who have never been to Orlando which is why we may make the side trip to WDW.
> 
> *This is actually my least favorite time of year to go but we have to renew our annual passes. * Much prefer March for Mardi Gras and October for HHN but the kids will think it's awesome, especially with the new attraction and FOTL.



Isn't there a way to do it online or by phone?  We did it while in the park but only b/c we wanted to go at that time anyway.


----------



## Purseval

From the AAA website:

2 Park - 12-Month Preferred Annual Renewal Pass - All Ages (All Residents)
Retail Price:	  $149.99
AAA Member Price:  $144.95
AAA members save:  $5.04

Ages 3 and up.

The Renewal Pass is valid for renewing Universal`s 12 Month Annual Pass only, NOT the Power Pass. 
Pass must be renewed at Universal within 30 days of expiration of the original pass. 
You must show the original Annual Pass at Universal when redeeming the Renewal.


----------



## bubba's mom

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Isn't there a way to do it *online or by phone*?  We did it while in the park but only b/c we wanted to go at that time anyway.



Both.


----------



## Mel6197

We are going from 

Aug 15--Aug 18th, Staying at RPH Mel6197  1rst trip.. Worried the rides might be too much for the kids..


----------



## chimo2u

My son and I are transferring after our Disney stay (Beach Club August 21-26) over to Universal Studios: August 26 - 28th staying PBH CLub Level. 
First Time @ Universal, by my teen son's request. We are excited to try this new park, WWOHP, and the new resort experience! (Which is why I intentionally put it at the end of our Disney trip.) 

Chimo2u August 26-28 PBH Club Level / Pg. 104


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Maleficentandgoons July 27-Aug2 RPR pg 104!


----------



## cbdmhgp

June 12-15......RPR


----------



## Mom2PrincessK

July 11 - 17 - Staying at RPR for the first half, Nick Hotel for the second half while we do Seaworld and Aquatica.


----------



## englishrose47

Will be there October 14th thru 19th !!


----------



## debbie655

Aug 25-28 RPR..it's been 4 years, can't wait!


----------



## Plannin'Shannon

Just booked today! August 2-4, staying at PBH. Our first onsite stay!


----------



## englishrose47

I will be there for a FREE Trip Oct 14th thru 19th with a group of Dev Disabled !!


----------



## momtoboysjnj

We'll be there Sept.19 - 24,  club level at the PBH!!! So excited,  haven't been in 8 years.  We're big Potter fans too so it seemed like the right place to vacation this year


----------



## christykny

First time to Universal Aug 29-Sept 4. Staying at RPR with Club (my change my mind on the Club room). Also my boys' first time flying. Hoping it will be a good experience for them since we have stop-overs in both directions.


----------



## Easygoingeezer

4th to 19th HRH King Suite, first time at HRH


----------



## famluvmickey

We will be at RPR August 3-10th. First time, can't wait!


----------



## englishrose47

October 14th thru 19th for me !!!


----------



## Susabella

August 9 - 15 at RPR.  So excited!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I don't know how I missed this, since I'm already subscribed...

We'll be at RPR August 30th to Sept. 3rd. 

Looking forward to trying frozen butterbeer!

Maria


----------



## Faline

Universal part of trip will be 10/22-10/24 with HHN 10/24


----------



## BillyFeat

We are staying at the RPR 8/10 - 8/14.....our first trip to Universal after many years visiting the mouse.


----------



## John_RN

Me and the SO will be staying at RPR 8/7/10 - 8/12/10!!! Haven't been to US since 1994!!


----------



## jskim

Portofino  Club  August 22 - 29


----------



## mobiana

I can't remember if I posted this or not:  DH, DD (11), DD (4) and myself are staying at RPR, August 29-September 5.  Very excited  We haven't been to Universal since our stay at HRH in 2001 (we were there when 9/11 happened )  

Maureen


----------



## YCFAN

August 13-15 HRH Graceland Suite


----------



## jacksmom

Our first trip to Universal 8-9 thru 8-14 at PBH!


----------



## goofy!

august caught up


----------



## goofy!

september caught up


----------



## BrizMarc

Wiil be at Royal Pacific June 8 to June 11, 2011


----------



## goofy!

all caught up


----------



## mcgregml

Will be at PBH from July 12 - July 19, 2011 in a deluxe room for Leakycon!  Woo hoo!


----------



## tink1957

Just made my reservations offsite for 9/22-9/25 and RPR 9/25-27 also bought Frequent Fear Passes...now I'm broke but we'll have a good time.


----------



## thumbalyna

i am planning on staying at PBH columbus day weekend 2011 for HHN - staying off site this year and i am totally bummed


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## goofy!

thumbalyna said:


> i am planning on staying at PBH columbus day weekend 2011 for HHN - staying off site this year and i am totally bummed



As soon as you know your dates, post them here and I will get them on the list.


----------



## dcherry

June 29 through July 7 2011 staying RPH when the booking dates open


----------



## wegs3000

March 19-26, 2011 at RPR, going for Club Level and hoping the resort loses money on us!


----------



## thumbalyna

we are going october 9-16 2010 staying at westgate vacation villas
and returning columbus day weekend 2011 staying at PBR for HHN


----------



## donaldduck352

*I tried booking 2months out for RPR,NO ROOMS availble 

Looks like offsite at the DoubleTree for me now..

But it's only a 10min walk..
It S**** I know.Hopefully there will be a opening at the resoerts between now and then on the 8"th of October!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

Only looking for 1 night?  That's the problem.

I was checking AAA rates for our Oct 9th (Sat nite) stay, and website sez no rooms available.  However, if I put in 3 nights, new AAA rate appears.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## nhrenee

My dd and I will be @ PBH Aug 23-26. Girls trip!


----------



## Zim

HRH September 24th to 26th for opening HHN weekend!!  

Best way to start the Halloween season, IMHO...


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## bubba's mom

good to see you back 

put us in:

bubba's mom.......10/9....PBH
and ....10/10 DoubleTree

Thanks!


----------



## disney_princess_85

September 1st-2nd- RPR Club Level.


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> good to see you back
> 
> put us in:
> 
> bubba's mom.......10/9....PBH
> and ....10/10 DoubleTree
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Barb,

Good to be back!

My kids are ready to kill me that there are two new things that they have not seen/ridden.  So, back to Universal we go. I am looking forward to it.  

It was interesting how far back I had to go to update this thread.  Time flies and I didn't realize I had let it go for that long 

-Michele


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Hey Barb,
> 
> Good to be back!
> 
> My kids are ready to kill me that there are two new things that they have not seen/ridden.  So, back to Universal we go. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> It was interesting how far back I had to go to update this thread.  Time flies and I didn't realize I had let it go for that long
> 
> -Michele



Yep....I noticed you was mia for quite a while! 

Time DOES fly!!  Jeez....

Hope you enjoy your trip 'home'


----------



## Varalith

We'll be there Sept. 2-11 PBH Club Level.  

Planning on Universal, Disney, and the obligatory family visit while we're there.  Hopefully we'll have time for a few other things.


----------



## mdb78

Oct. 21-22  RPH  
DH and I celebrating our birthday!


----------



## Faline

you have me down for 10/22-10/24, but I will be staying at RPR


----------



## kelmac284

Me Me!! We only get 1 day at IOA this time but I can't WAIT to see all the new stuff since I was there last in 08.  We are doing the first part of our trip at Disney of course and staying on property and then switching to our timeshare.  Will be arriving 11/11-11/20 Our day at Univ will be on the 18th!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## ladeedeb

We have been going to WDW for years, but this year it's Universal for the 1st time.  11/11-11/15/2010 staying at HRH.  Very excited and trying to learn all I can.


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## Meredith

Didn't think it would happen this year, however SUPER excited!!! Sept 5th & 6th!! Club Level HRH!! Only 2 days, but oh so worth it!!


----------



## mdb78

You have me staying at PBH, but I'm staying at RPR. 

Maybe next time we'll stay at PBH!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Going to be there 12/25 to 01/01 party of 5 staying at HRH


----------



## chimo2u

I had to postpone my August trip....we are RE-BOOKED for FEBRUARY 10-13, 2011 Planning on staying Portofino Bay Hotel Club Level


----------



## HoustonDan

Finally convinced the DW - Nov. 23-26 - RPR and Nov. 27 - Dec. 1 - AKL


----------



## sarhenty

We will be staying at RPR Club Level starting Sept 3, 2010 and departing Sept 6. Can't wait!


----------



## Disney 4 2

Universal RPR January 23-26
Port Orleans French Quarter January 26-30.


----------



## wwessing

March 23 - 28  Offsite
March 28 - April 2 - HRH


----------



## blackduck

Staying at HRH club Dec 18 - 22. Harry here we come!


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

portifino 9/24-9/26 hhn opening


----------



## 2busy4life

December 18 - 30 (first vacation in 21 years)


----------



## bubba's mom

2busy4life said:


> (first vacation in 21 years)


----------



## thumbalyna

HRH - October 7-10 2011 for HHN 21
Just booked today - havent even gotten to HHN 20 but i refuse to miss being on property again


----------



## 2busy4life

bubba's mom said:


>



You can see why I am ........   Thanks bubba's mom we all cannot wait


----------



## pluto's fan

We'll be staying at RPR (taking a break from PBH-gonna miss those pizza's  ) from Oct 21 - 25. I can't wait!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68008

5/21 to 5-29 2011


----------



## JessicaR

10/14 -10/18 HRH - CL - So psyched!


----------



## dsmom

Nov 23-28, 2010
Thanksgiving week at PB!!!


----------



## Cdstadt

Hard Rock Hotel December 17-22 2010!!
With my boyfriend and my little brother & his girlfriend.


----------



## KittyCat

Portofino Bay Hotel    December 20th -22nd
  Have not been to Universal in 7 years!! So Excited!!


----------



## cuddles

RPR- april 14-19/11


----------



## tlinus

Shhhhh.....its a surprise  The Kids Christmas Present.....gotta think of a great trip report name

HRH-Club Level 
12/12-12/18/2010


----------



## Claireybear

We are staying RPR club level July 28 - 4 August 2011

Claire


----------



## OrlandoSolo

Hello all.  I will be visiting Universal and Disney all by my excited self!  I will be staying offsite.  This will be my first time going to both.


----------



## OrlandoSolo

December 5-17 2010.  I think the year would help


----------



## goofy!

updated through here


----------



## rcraw45425

Please add:  12/26-12/30 RPR for daughter's marching band performance in Champs Bowl and the Macy's parade!


----------



## goofy!

updated


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

Feb. 19 - 27 BWV


----------



## rcraw45425

goofy!  Thanks so much, love the band guys!!!


----------



## pigby

We are staying at the HRH for 4 nights August 31st 2011 - September 3rd 2011. It's seems sooo far away.


----------



## PrincessAli

We'll be at the HRH  just two nights this year, Dec 5th and 6th--then off for 7 nights at Disney.


----------



## chrissy walsh

September 9th-18th 2011 at the CR with free dining


----------



## MDAJA

We're staying at the HRH from November 18-27


----------



## debandbill

Staying at PBH (first time) for my 60th BD  and our 33rd Wedding Anniversary 

November 8th - 13th, 2010

Got a nice Florida Resident Rate!

Deb


----------



## rstanley

We'll be at RPH March 18th-22nd


----------



## muffy0110

in 5 days
10/17 Fort Wilderness Cabins til 10/23
10/23 Villa at Yacht and Beach til 10/31


----------



## go2grl

RPR-Club Level: 12/17-12/22

First time for me and my boys. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Pikester

Visiting Universal Orlando for the first time and staying at the RPR from 2/28-3/5 2011.


----------



## hpfan100

I'll be there July 12-19 give or take a day. Not sure where I'm staying yet. Leakycon 2011 here I come!!!


----------



## alenushka

Staying at HRH just for one night,* 4/12/11*, to visit US parks prior to our cruise. It will be great to know and meet some people there from Disboards. 
Thank you for managing this thread!


----------



## theterms

Nov. 25-30 - Thanksgiving
Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## Caitie-Cecilia

Can I play?  Dec 2-4 at Portofino Bay...can't wait!!!!


----------



## rstanley

Rph 3/18-3/22


----------



## chimo2u

Just updating, I changed resorts to surprise my son on our trip, he'll be excited to try HRH, a teen boy's idea of heaven, I am sure! 

so, here is the updated info..... 

Feb 10-Feb 13, 2011 HRH Club Level


----------



## mommy2twingles

May 13-14, 2011 RPR


----------



## shadowryter

December 13th ~ 16th, 2010. 4th stay...first time at Royal Pacific.


----------



## heatherlekay

We'll be at HRH Dec. 11-18, 2010 for our 1st Universal visit!


----------



## cpl100

RPR 
January 5


----------



## mugsymagoos

Nov 11th - Nov 14th!  Two nights at the RPH and one night at the HRH!


----------



## lovelyk68

We'll be at RPH 11/23-11/27.  Can't wait to enjoy some warm weather!!!!


----------



## LUVIOA

We'll be at the RPR July 4-7 and doing some major pool hopping!


----------



## BrerMama

May 26-June 2, RPR

Our first trip to Universal and I'm super excited. The idea of a whole week to spend in two parks... an amazing pool... club level.... sounds like heaven.


----------



## koalensis

From May 07 to 14 at RPR. First time in Orlandoooo!!!


----------



## tinkgirl1984

Will be at RPR 4/6 and 4/7. First onsite Universal stay!!! I haven't been to Universal since I was in high school, so I'm super excited. Then, moving to WDW 4/8-4/13.


----------



## gopherit

Not sure which resort - probably HRH - from June 7-10 (2011).  Looking forward to HP...


----------



## disneyfan61

We will be at HRH for one night on 5/22/10.


----------



## tinkinmagic

tinkinmagic, DD & DM will be there 1/12/11 - 1/17/11 staying at the HRH


----------



## n2mm

Hoping to go in mid-August if I see a good APH rate.


----------



## BKMETV

HRH ~ May 4 - 9th...First visit


----------



## stefplus3

We'll be there Oct 28 & 29 for the very first time! I need some hotel help...I'm clueless of what I need to book!


----------



## ChisJo

We will be Universal from May 8-11, unsure of hotel yet, probably the RPH or HRH.


----------



## Pikester

I've posted on way too many threads.  I was going to post my trip dates on here and realized I already did but it hasn't been updated to include me. Oops!


----------



## rpbert1

Portofino Bay---16th July - 30th July


----------



## ibcnu

February 3 - 5, 2011

Haven't booked yet, still looking for the cheapest prices.  Staying at RPH because right now, the rate is the lowest out of the 3 on-site hotels.

I got airfare for $75 round-trip, so this is a quick weekend to Orlando to see my college-aged daughter who is going to school there and to visit Universal Studios/Harry Potter World.  Staying away from Disney this time, was just there in August and plan on going back there for another quick weekend at the end of April.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Going for a quick trip on Friday. Staying at RPR Friday night and checking out Saturday.


----------



## ibcnu

BOOKED!  Will be there February 3 - 6, 2011!


----------



## rteezgirl

rteezgirl -----April 13-18, 2011 -- staying offsite at Fairfield Inn and Suites on I-Drive. Just me and my 15 year old son and we are coming to see WWOHP of course! I booked yesterday though the Universal Website -- the Harry Potter package. Upgraded the tickets to 4 day park to park. We can't wait!


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

PBH  JULY 3 -JULY 6


----------



## schumigirl

We`ll be back again to RPR......08/17/11 - 08/31/11


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

headed down in 3 weeks! January 21-25  RPR


----------



## peterox

RPR club level.....Mar 13-15


----------



## glocon

I just can't stand it.  I need to plan a trip.  I'm thinking for my sons 16th birthday for HHN in 2012.  That's so far away!!!!!  I want to go now!


----------



## Coach81

March 2011
WDW - Bay Lake Towers for Mardi Gras!!!

May 2011
Split Stay- HRH- Club Level & CoCo Key Water Resort


----------



## mischief32

May 29-JUne 3 PRH  for first trip to Universal. We are all very excited.  It will be me, my husband and 4 yr old daughter.  She is very excited about meeting spiderman.


----------



## HWKI2

Hoping sometime Christmas week 2011!!!


----------



## braddillman

Staying just 1 night, Feb 25 at RPR. $239 w/Premier annual pass. This is our [family of 5] last night of a 15-day vacation. The first 14 are at The Fountains. We've never stayed on-site before, hoping it'll be a treat and a last day all-we-can-ride blowout before the disappointment of returning home.

Questions (if anyone knows, thanks):

The lowest price they had was water view. But I might get an upgrade due to my premier annual pass, if any are available, right? What would that upgrade be, typically? And what are may chances on that date?

Also, I think I qualify for a $50 suite upgrade if any are available. Is it worth that? Any suggestions? And what are may chances on that date?


----------



## sdmom

after 5 nights at WDW!


----------



## ang

ang RPR 6/12~6/17  Our First trip!! We are very excited!!


----------



## chimo2u

sdmom said:


> after 5 nights at WDW!



WOW sdmom!!  We (my 14 yo son and I) are doing the exact same thing/with the same dates!!! Feb 5-10 at the BC CL (WDW) and then heading over to HRH from Feb 10-12 for WWoHP/US/IOA. Departing Feb 13th.

Getting excited now, only 1 month to go!!! 

~ Marie


----------



## yellowfish78

We are confirmed!  

Royal Pacific Resort 10/8 to 10/9.    After a week of Disney, a night of horror is just what we need.


----------



## d4est

We will be at the HRH (looking SOOOO forward to those club bagels & fresh pineapple!) from 2/17-2/20.  On the 20th we head down to CC for our first cruise...a Disney cruise on the Dream (2/20-2/24)!

Getting quite excited...36 more days!


----------



## SadieDog

My friend just tried to book us for Oct 8th and 9th and it said all hotels are booked and there are no rooms. 

Edit:  She tried an hour later and was able to reserve a Garden View at HRH for less than what she was quoted for a standard view.  So we will be there for 2 nights.  Oct 8-9.


----------



## kaffinito

Totally geeked for this trip! 

March 4-7 at RPH.  Three full days - I can't wait to see the parks! 

Then off to WDW staying at a 1 bedroom at OKW until the 12th. 

I'm still trying to decide if we're going to see Blue Man Group while in Orlando....


----------



## alenushka

it seems like there is nobody keeping track of our posts  as first page has not been updated since long time ago.......


----------



## Girlsontour

Please add us onto your list:

4th October - 8 nights CSR
11th October - 8 nights HRH


Thanks


----------



## nana2tots

June 25th-July 2nd


----------



## LaurieN

WE are going from April 4 - 7, staying at HRH. I'm so excited, DH and I haven't been there since 2000 and my boys have never been (and they are HUGH Harry Potter fans).
Laurie


----------



## camsmomE

DH, DD2 and I will be back at the PBH for one night Feb 14th, Garden View King  

then...
Jun 4-8 CLUB KING at the PBH!


----------



## rteezgirl

My son and I will be going on April 13-18 fairlfield inn and suites for 4 nights and royal pacific resort for 1 night


----------



## tricky1

Sept.30th-Oct. 7th
Royal Pacific
stay more save more $153.30
you first gold


----------



## macraven

sept 26 to oct 4 at the motherland.  (staying on site.)




then moving to the darkside....
RPH
oct 4 to 12
king suite


_why?
HHN is calling my name..............
I'm totally and completely addicted to it..._


----------



## pink elephants

Our dates are:
May 15-17 Universal Studios 
May 18- 28 WDW 
for my really big graduation trip!


----------



## cajunaggie

Will be @ RPR May 22nd-24th on Club Level.
Doing a week before this @ Sheraton Vistana & going to Discovery Cove, SeaWorld, Aquatica, & Busch Gardens.


----------



## YCFAN

pink elephants said:


> Our dates are:
> May 15-17 Universal Studios
> May 18- 28 WDW
> for my really big graduation trip!



Not sure if you're talking about high school or college but you're arriving the day we are checking out!  May15th.  We'll be at HRH May 13-15 after having spent the week before at WDW.  I will be there with my 10 year old son and also my (then) 23 year old son and 4 of his close friends who will all have just graduated from college the week before.  There will be celebrating going on all week!!!


----------



## Patti B

We're going July 1st through July 11th! Staying at RPR


----------



## Tanooki

Checking in 2 weeks from tonight! 
We're staying at RPR Feb 27-March 3 and then spending a couple of days at the Staybridge Suites in Orlando before going back home
Can't wait


----------



## momabaarjo

12/25/11-12/30/11...rpr
12/30/11-1/6/12...bwv


----------



## Jetsong

we will be there June 14 - June 21..staying Hard Rock Club level


----------



## stitchfriend

WE will be going June 21-June 28 for the 1st time.  WE will be staying offsite.


----------



## mischief32

We will be there 5/27-6/3, Club Level at RPR.  We can not wait.


----------



## rpbert1

July 2nd to 15 offsite

 July 16th - 30th RPR


----------



## Bourquefam

We'll be at Royal Pacific Resort Club Level from May 25-28!  Can't remember if I posted here already, but couldn't resist checking out my ticker!!!


----------



## passporterfan13

RPR July 13-18. 

LeakyCon here I come!


----------



## Hermione_12

RPR June 13-17! 
We are all sooo excited!  I've already created my butterbeer fund!


----------



## dgagnon519

dgagnon519         offsite              07/23/11 - 08/06/11


----------



## coastermom

Going in NOV !!! Looking to book as soon as the flights come up but we are planning on HRH from 11/9 -11/13 ... Celebrating .. ( 2) 40th birthdays and( 3) sweet 16's !! Girls Trip !! Club level all the way !!


----------



## Bluer101

Going for 7 days in the end of May.

CHECK-IN:Thu May 25, 2011
CHECK-OUT:Mon May 37, 2011
RATE TYPE:Florida Resident Special
ROOM TYPE:Water View 2 Queen Room Youfirst gold upgrade.


----------



## cvjw

5/27/11 - 6/3/11   BLT/BWV
6/3/11 - 6/5/11    HRH
6/5/11 - 6/11/11   AKV Kidani Village


----------



## perugiagirl

March 25-26 Staybridge suites on International Drive 
March 27-28 Royal Pacific Resort
March 29- April 2 WDW(CSR)


----------



## sb043

Staying 8/16-8/18/11 HRH (after our Disney Dream cruise 8/12-8/16)


----------



## Bluer101

Just bumping to see when everyone is going.


----------



## Ohiodislover

APRIL 17th-APRIL 24th

Staying at RPR!!

Only one more week


----------



## Harryo

6/17 for one night at the HRH!!


----------



## Rags

Staying at the RPR Sept 4th thru Sept 9th!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Hyatt Place Universal Sept. 28
RPR Sept. 29-Oct. 3


----------



## Harry Potter

I am staying at RPR from Sunday May 29 to Sunday June 5, 2011!

Give me a shout if anyone else is around in the same vicinity!


----------



## Bluer101

Harry Potter said:


> I am staying at RPR from Sunday May 29 to Sunday June 5, 2011!
> 
> Give me a shout if anyone else is around in the same vicinity!



Were there at RPR May 25-31.


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

Dec 7-11, 2011   ..... RPH
Dec 11-17, 2011   .....BWI @ WDW


----------



## YCFAN

I've already posted many pages back on this thread, but we'll be at HRH May 13-15.  Anyone else going during this time?  See you there!


----------



## RAPstar

RAPstar said:


> Hyatt Place Universal Sept. 28
> RPR Sept. 29-Oct. 3



Not staying at Hyatt Place now, so will be RPR 9/28 to 10/3


----------



## bumbershoot

Pbr 9/22-25.


----------



## Florbust

HRH - June 3rd-8th!


----------



## pas130

August 25-28th. We'll be at the PBH


----------



## angelajo

sea world!


----------



## angelajo

AND universal!


----------



## angelajo




----------



## Seeker615

Universal and IOA August 30th - September 3!
Maybe one day at the Magic Kingdom???


----------



## Harry Potter

Seeker615 said:


> Universal and IOA August 30th - September 3!
> Maybe one day at the Magic Kingdom???



2 DAYS at IOA (early entry both days obviously)
1 Day at USF
1 Day at Magic Kingdom

OR

2 days at IOA
1/2 day lounging round the pool
1/2 day at USF
1 Day at Magic Kingdom

Depends whether you need to stay long as USF I guess. With UE for Mummy, MIB, Jaws, and ET, you can ride them multiple times (singled rider for Mummy and MIB too may be even quicker), with only Simpsons proving much of a wait time. But really USF is a half-day park. Not worth the admission on its own unless you have a multi-day ticket/staying onsite.

You will certainly have time for a trip to Magic Kingdom! But be prepared for the crowds!


----------



## Seeker615

Do you think the magic Kingdom will be crowded on my dates?
(Aug 30- Sept 3)
I have heard mixed things about the dates.


----------



## Moon Child

We arrive on Oct 1st for five nights in Disney and then we pack up and cruise on over to the RPR for 3 days, can't wait!


----------



## PoohJen

Okay, Don't have a ressie yet, but I did get my ticker for our first foray at Universal!  Hogwarts Here We Come!


----------



## Melanie230

I swore we wouldn't go to Florida again this year.  I am a SUCKER!!!  We are at HRH for a quick trip this year.  October 3-October 7.


----------



## DMOMof3

8/3/11-8/7/11 RPR
then to WDW till 8/15/11


----------



## DougEMG

Aug 19-21 HRH

Aug 15-19 at WDW
Aug 21-Sept 04 at WDW


----------



## CanadianPaco

Just booked RPH   8/19-8/21


----------



## Harry Potter

I am supposed to be leaving UK for RPR on Sunday! 

BUT

Have you guys heard of the new Volcanic ash cloud coming from Iceland again?  Should hit London Gatwick area by Wednesday, and has already grounded fllights in Scotland and Northern Ireland.

I will be so angry if my holiday is cancelled because of this. Damned volcanoes!


----------



## jacksg@l

Staying at PBH for first time June 13 - 16. was a lucky winner of one of the * Discover America $1400 packages.  If anyone has dealt with Discover America before, I have a question about adding a day to the tickets the package comes with


----------



## MPHARJ

August 7-10 WDW

August 10-14 RPR

and back for more
August 15-21 WDW


----------



## hoosiermike

Will be staying RPR from 10/25-10/29 with four days in the parks.  Can't wait to explore the parks and the resturants!  First time for me and my family to US/IOA.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Oo(DrinkMe)oO

CSR August 27th-September 3rd!!


----------



## Batesl49

Plans are Sept 25 - Oct 2  still looking for a place close to park. 
No car, walking distance/shuttle
Kitchen
Pool
Stores near for food
Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Marquibiri

September 22 -25, Royal Pacific Resort...
Once again, can't wait for Halloween Horror Nights!


----------



## 73justme

1st timer at HRH on 11/4 - 11/7 my son can't wait for Harry Potter, 
then on to CBR from 11/7 - 11/13 for MVMCP and Osburne lights, can't wait


----------



## goofy!

12/17 - 12/22 PBH

and updated.


----------



## Liz&Griff'smom

We are staying off site at the Holiday Inn Express on June 22nd and at the RPR June 23th through the 25th.


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:


> 12/17 - 12/22 PBH
> 
> and updated.
























*Woo Hoo*........Goofy! is back in business....




_we missed you Goofy!_


----------



## goofy!

Awwww, thanks Mac.

After a taking a long break (other places were beckoning), an almost trip a few months ago (hubby's work got insanely busy), we are now finally going back.

Since it has been so long, I feel like a newbie again.  Thank goodness my Platinum was still intact


----------



## ToyStory

Staying at RPR on June 22 and 23 after our beach vacation in southern Florida!


----------



## MSUBB1

although kids (9 & 11) have no idea!


----------



## goofy!

updated (and not 7 months later  )


----------



## macraven




----------



## Seeker615

I saw this was updated and I forgot to mention that I will be at the Holiday Inn Maingate to Universal!


----------



## khenderson70

Making the annual pilgrimage to Orlando July 31- Aug. 6. Staying offsite.


----------



## Bepster

Staying RPR CL 16th Oct - 20th Oct then onto BC at Disney til 30th Oct.

First time at RPR after staying at PBH last year, really looking forward to it!!!

Also CL is a new experience for us!!


----------



## drag n' fly

oops my bad lol


----------



## tinydancer09

USF

Royal Pacific Resort standard view December 13-17. Woooo! 6 months down, 6 months to go!


----------



## mrsmom

Staying at Portofino bay August 12-14th after a week at disney YC ..Can't wait to try this hotel and visit the harry potter area!


----------



## drag n' fly

August 10-14 WDW, August 14-18 HRH


----------



## daraddg

add us to November  daraddg nov3-12 pofq


----------



## mitzubachi

Aug 29 to Sept 2 

RPR


----------



## Bluer101

Grinchmas, December 2-5th RPR.


----------



## Charleyann

Decemmber 12 -15th, MVMCP and parks, December 15-18th, Disney Dream - Castaway Cay and Nassau , December 18-26th, Carnival Glory, St. Thomas, St. Martin, San Juan and Grand Turk. December 26th- Jans /12 Carnival Glory , Ocho Rios m Jamaica, Grand Cayman , Cozumel, Mexico. Jan. 1st-4th/11, Hollywood Beach , Florida. Boardwalk and Sawgrass Mills Shopping !!!!

So, in a nut shell, Disney and cruising b2b2b !


----------



## maryann92201

We'll be at RPR December 4 - 9.


----------



## peaches00

Portofino oct. 31st can't wait!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Too early for 2012 ?

RPR CL  22nd May-26th May


----------



## JRoyster86

Staying at Royal Pacific November 22-26! Can't wait to have Thanksgiving dinner at the Three Broomsticks


----------



## cuches

Woo Hoo going Oct 2-8 at HRH! 

Tina


----------



## Fantasmic23

Staying offsite sad1 in a "villa" in Kissimmee during the second week of November.  We plan on spending one day in IOA so we can finally show my mother-in-law the WWOHP.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Portofino Bay December 21-22 for 20 year anniversary!


----------



## brazilgirl

Will be staying at the BWI CL from the 13th to the 16th and HRH CL from the 16th to the 19th of January...very excited!


----------



## Tikitoi

9.24.11-10.2.11---->WDW---->AKL....!....


----------



## jkevinmcg

RPR Dec 26-30


----------



## MrsMud

HRH, Dec. 3rd - 6th

This is my daughter's 16th birthday present, in lieu of a sweet 16 party which she doesn't really care about.  She is bringing her 2 best friends!


----------



## DisneyNDecember

We will be there Nov 14-18th,2011 at the Hard Rock Hotel-super excited !!


----------



## Bluer101

I changed and added another night.

RPR December 1-5th


----------



## SuzieQ811

Sorry - this is for 2012, not 2011 but I am SO excited!  We just booked a Turret Suite at the Yacht Club for August 17 2012!!!!!


----------



## ngoldy

Dec 17 - 20 RPR, then


----------



## Bluer101

SuzieQ811 said:


> Sorry - this is for 2012, not 2011 but I am SO excited!  We just booked a Turret Suite at the Yacht Club for August 17 2012!!!!!



Don't worry, this thread will be edited.


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

august 14 - 21


----------



## JessicaR

Disney MAINEiac said:


> august 14 - 21



You need this thread - 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2858807


----------

